# Zonenschein Bike-Gallery



## Alu (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo Rider Community !
Hier mal ein Thread wo ihr Eure Lieblinge präsentieren dürft und Fotos posten könnt !!

Zeigt her eure Kisten !! 

Mein Bike Foto gibts auch bald als nachtrag, bestellt isses jedenfalls schon


----------



## flying-nik (2. Februar 2007)

leider keinb aktuelles foto, neu und nicht abgebildet sind vorderrad ( goldne hope pro tech II auf veltec FR, selfmade makrolon kettenführungsschlitten, trickstuff bremsen, goldner syntace lenker, xtr schaltwerk und XT kurbel. Sattel soll noch das 188g carbon ding von velo dran.

gute idee mit der gallery! 
vg
nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antistoepsel (2. Februar 2007)

Hier mein Leonardo DH. Ist erstma nur die Serienversion, wird aber noch gepimpt.


----------



## leonarrrdo (3. Februar 2007)

Tja aufs Bild von meinem neuen Leo DH müsst ihr euch noch weng gedulden! Vor n paar Tagen hab ich alle Teile bestellt, des wird so hammermäßig aussehen mit goldenen Hope-Naben und weißen Parts - alles andere als serienmäßig  
Hoff mal Zonenschein hat nicht irgendwelche Lieferprobleme sondern halten sich an die 4-5 Wochen, und dann geht der Fisch ab!!!


----------



## flying-nik (3. Februar 2007)

..geht der fisch ab  haha 
ja die hope naben sind schonmal top, guute wahl


----------



## leonarrrdo (3. Februar 2007)

Ohja sehr schnelle Antwort!
Ja ich weiß die Naben sind des geilste der Sound erst aber ich denk mal der wird aufm Foto net rauskommen  

Fiiisch


----------



## Alu (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo ! 

Schonma sehr positiv dass schon einige posts in dem Thread sind und ich hoffe das er schnell weiter wächst. 

@leonarrrdo mach doch dann mal ne mp3 odern kleines vid, dann kömmer auhc den sound deiner naben miterleben   und natürlich auch Fotos wenn du dein bike hast!

@flying-nik schon sehr schön dein Archi   aber mich würde auch ein aktuelles bild interessiern, mit den goldenen Parts  

ansonsten weiter so


----------



## Dirtsteve (3. Februar 2007)

Hier is meins 
is aber nich ganz aktuell leider.ABER kommt noch aktuelles.VERSPROCHEN


----------



## dirtmag (4. Februar 2007)

Hier mal meins, ist diese Woche fertig geworden:










Fährt sich toll  Gewicht 18,8 Kg


----------



## dual-mdc (8. Februar 2007)

gegen meins könnt ihr alle einpacken.
gruß aus chemnitz


----------



## flying-nik (12. Februar 2007)

boa also wenn das mal keine einzigartige lackierung ist weiß ich auch nicht  selbst gemacht oder machen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alu (12. Februar 2007)

@dual-mdc
wirklich sehr nice das Leo Dirt ^^ 
was haste denn da für pedale dran ? sind das die crank brothers 5050xx in schwarz/gold ? 

sehr geile hütte dirtmag, gefällt mir super !! Da freu ich mich auch gleich wieder ganz doll auf mein bestelltes


----------



## leonarrrdo (12. Februar 2007)

@alu:

Ich antworte mal für fürn dual-mdc  

Ja, es sind die Crankbrothers Pedale, des kann man auch auf anderen Bildern von ihm erkennen  

MfG


----------



## Alu (13. Februar 2007)

Aso k   haste recht, aber so schlau war ich in dem moment gerade nicht da nachzuschauen


----------



## Corpse | CSA (14. Februar 2007)

hab mir sogar den zonenschein steuersatz weiss pulvern lassen *angeb*


----------



## dirtmag (14. Februar 2007)

Sieht toll aus, nur die Mr. Dirt passt nicht so recht ins Bild


----------



## flying-nik (14. Februar 2007)

ich finds gut aufgebaut! Pedale könnt man vll noch ändern. Die point sind doch recht unleicht und die achse verbiegt auch gern ma nach meiner erfahrung. hast du die auflagefläche des steuersatz dann aufgerieben oder ist zwischen Rahmen und Steuersatz auch eine Pulverschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alu (14. Februar 2007)

flying-nik schrieb:


> hast du die auflagefläche des steuersatz dann aufgerieben oder ist zwischen Rahmen und Steuersatz auch eine Pulverschicht?



Wird bestimmt nur der Rand des Steuersatzes gepulvert wurden sein, im Steuerrohr direkt bringt es ja wenig, da es eh keiner sieht und dann die Passung nicht mehr stimmt bzw. zu stramm wird. Einfach abkleben und nicht mitpulvern.

Ganz nett das Bike, bis auf die Mr.Dirtm sieht etwas globig aus und der Kettenstrebenschutz könnte ein wenig professioneller ausfallen ;-)


----------



## flying-nik (14. Februar 2007)

... exakt deswegen hab ich gefragt  

hier noch 2 nicht meine, sondern von der eurobike. aber trotzdem schön anzusehn:
http://woffm-ev.de/4images/details.php?image_id=2184
http://woffm-ev.de/4images/details.php?image_id=2182


----------



## Corpse | CSA (15. Februar 2007)

fast alles richtig gesagt....das mit dem steuersatz stimmt..natÃ¼rlich nur der rand gepulvert.

das aber mit den piont pedalen ...ohhhhhhhhhhh mannnnnnnn

das sind doch keine 20â¬ point sondern:




leider ca 150 â¬

und egal was ihr jetzt sagt ...die sind supi..und 1000 mal besser als die point (ind allen hinsichten)


----------



## flying-nik (15. Februar 2007)

hoho die Tage kommt mein Dämpfer ausm Service, wenn dann die eben bestellte Boxxer da ist und s radl sauber ist gibts erstmal n aktuelles Foto von meinem Schatz  bis dahin


----------



## leonarrrdo (5. März 2007)

Also jetz nur mal damit des Zonenschein-Forum net ganz einschläft:

Jetz müsst mein Bike eigtl bald kommen, laut Zonenschein solltes Anfang März da sein...
= lang dauerts nimmer bis ihr endlich n Bild davon zu sehen bekommt, ich weiß ihr haltets scho gar nimmer aus des Schmuckstücklove  endlich zu sehn


----------



## leonarrrdo (5. März 2007)

Ach ja bevor ichs vergess:
Nik, was is mit deinen Parts?? Noch net da? Bin scho gespannt, wie des aussieht!

Und @ Alu:
Du wolltest uns doch auch noch n Bild präsentieren


----------



## Alu (5. März 2007)

Jop, ich guck auch jeden tag ins Forum ob sich was tut dahier .. scheiss langeweile ohne Bike. 

Ende dieser Woche soll es geliefert werden   

p.s. schön das es noch weitere fanatiker gibt, die es nicht mehr erwarten können.


----------



## Robin (10. März 2007)

So, grad is es fertig geworden.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/346301/cat/500/ppuser/8483

Die hohe Brücke kommt heut abend noch drauf, dann is es perfekt.

Und jetzt zum Test.


----------



## Alu (10. März 2007)

Hey, sehr sehr geil die hütte.  

EVO IV Crown in Gelb sieht auch nice aus  

Und die Komponenten? 
Was für eine Boxxer, welcher Jahrgang? Kurbeln, Pedale? 
Hast dir selber zusammengestellt ja !? 

und noch meeeehhhrr PICS please .. !!!


----------



## Robin (10. März 2007)

So, hier mal die Teileliste:

Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes DH EVO 4 Crown
Steuersatz Zonenschein DH
Gabel: Boxxer Race 07
Dämpfer Fox DHX5
Bremsen Gustav M 04
Lenker Easton Monkey Lite DH
Vorbau Easton Vice
Griffe Oury Lock on
Shifter XT
Kurbel Shimano XT 07
Pedale Crank Brothers Mallet M
Kefü Truvativ Boxguide
Sattel Funn Race Lite
Schaltwerk Shimano 105
Felgen DT Fr 6.1
Nabe vorn DT Onyx
Nabe Hinten DT 440

Nen Funn RSX Vorbau ist schon bestellt.

Ja, ich habs selbst zusammengebaut, mit n bißchen Hilfe vom Shop meines vertrauens.

Mehr Pics gibts demnächst. Muss die Kamera erstaml laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (10. März 2007)

der lenker ist absolut porno. interessant, die flache brücke passt also auch beim archi.. gut zu wissen aber jetzt ist meine gabel schon mit tiefer brücke da  @leonarrrdo soweit alles parat, xt kurbel hab ich aber grad noch nicht dran weil das mit der kettenführung nicht passt. bin am überlegen ob sich die anschaffung von ner e13 lg 1 lohnt aber da weiß ich den preiß noch nicht..

@ Robin
musstest du in der kombo truvativ boxguide / xt kurbel die unteren kettenblattaufnahmen abflexen?


----------



## Robin (10. März 2007)

@nik

Vorsicht mit der flachen oberen Brücke! Das passt nicht ganz! Sonst eingestellt gehen max 190 Federweg! Also Vorsicht!

An der Kurbel musste ich Eisensäge nachhelfen, ja. Die inneren Aufnahme sind im Weg. Am besten noch die Unterlegscheiben der Boxguide durch dünnere austauschen, sonst musst du sehr präzise flexen.

Aber nach dem ersten muss ich echt sagen, läuft absolut geil. Hab jatzt auch ne hohe Brücke montiert und das ganze Rad passt wie angegossen.


----------



## flying-nik (11. März 2007)

ok, danke für den tip

ansonsten sehr schön :top:


----------



## Alu (12. März 2007)

Ich hab heute mit Dirk telefoniert, da ein Mitarbeiter leider krank ist kommt mein Bike frühestens in einer Woche  

Aber ich hatte gestern in einem Glückskeks den Spruch: "Erfolg kommt durch Geduld" 
hoffentlich hat der Glückskeks recht  
Alu


----------



## flying-nik (12. März 2007)

hoffen wirs! um die zeit zu überbrücken mal ein aktuelles von mir... würd am antrieb noch gern was ändern. hab hier zwar ne xt liegen aber bin mir noch unsicher ob die bei mir hält. KEttenführung hab ich nochmal die boxguide drangemacht. werf aber n auge auf die e.thirteen lg1
.. neu sind: pedale: nc17 mag, syntace lowrider in gold, hobe pro techII nabe vorn, boxxer, Sattel und xtr schaltwerk



sowie http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/347210/cat/2 und http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/347211/cat/2

grüße
Nik


----------



## leonarrrdo (12. März 2007)

Oh ja doch sehr geil mit der Boxxer und den goldenen Parts...auf die Hope-Nabe darf ich mich auch scho freun...schaumer mal wie lange! 
Nur der syntace-aufkleber passt find ich net so recht ins Bild...aber sonst top!

Ich  glaub morgen oder so werd ich den Dirk auch mal anrufen, jetz halt ichs langsam nimmer aus bei dem geilen Wetter käm n neues Bike jetz grade recht!


----------



## leonarrrdo (12. März 2007)

Ah hab ganz vergessen wollt noch was schreiben!!!

Wegen der Kettenführung: Lass es bei der Boxguide bleiben, vorrausgesetzt du hast keinen Geld********r daheim stehen^^, von der Funktion her kommts aufs gleiche raus, aber wär halt scho geil des e-13Teil...


----------



## bodo bagger (12. März 2007)

so hier mal meins.


----------



## Alu (12. März 2007)

@ nik: Absolut geil die Karre mit der neuen Boxxer, Lenker und Naben. Sieht wieder richtig frisch aus  
Der Syntace Aufkleber sieht auch derb aus .. passt gut zum Bike !! 

Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (12. März 2007)

@ leo 
ja mit der funktion ist mir schon klar, hab da son teufelchen auf der schulter sitzen das schreit alls danach gewicht zu sparen...... ich check grad was die kostet.. je nach dem kommt die e13 dann vll. dran. hab die boxguide auch schon über 2 Jahre....
/syntace ist sau korrekt und hat mir und unserm verein hier bis jetzt einiges ausgegeben. da komtm dann auch ein Aufkleber aufn Rahmen.

@ alu.. danke für die Blumen!  
@ Bodo
fein! schwinge haste pulvern lassen?


----------



## bodo bagger (12. März 2007)

jep in gabelfarbe (fast) gepulvert. ansonsten komplettbike von bikeparts-online. so wie es da steht 2900,-. zum glück noch in 06 geordert.

leider ist der hauptrahmen etwas dunkler ausgefallen als auf der farbpalette. capriblau war dort wesentlich heller. aber so siehts auch geil aus.


----------



## Dirtsteve (13. März 2007)

ach mann ihr habt alle geld ey ={


----------



## leonarrrdo (13. März 2007)

Also hab vorhin mal den Dirk angerufen: Lang dauerts nimmer!!!

Sind grade dabei, den Rahmen zu lackieren - und er wird diese Woche noch rausgehen

Mal schaun, wer seins zuerst bekommt, Alu!!


----------



## Alu (13. März 2007)

^^ bestimmt deins, hast dus gut !! 

Bei meinem ist der Hauptrahmen fertig, nur die Schwinge fehlt noch, die wird nächste Woche erst geschweißt, dann noch lackieren .. ich hoffe zumindest das es nächste woche überhaupt kommt !  

Aber ich will gleich Foto sehn wenn du deins hast


----------



## BlueW8 (13. März 2007)

Ich kenn das, mein ZS Archi sollte schon Ende Feb dasein und jetzt vllt. Ende der Woche.
Ma schaun, ich bin schon so gespannt, wie schwer das wird im ersten improvisierten Aufbau. Und bei dem Wetter kann man auch schon mal wieder abgehen! Hier glänzt der Himmel auch in fettem Capriblau, yeah!

@nik: ich find den Syntace-Sticker gut, rot passt toll zu Orange....
Toller Aufbau!!! Aber die Rock Schrott... nicht böse sein

@ bodo: Graue Schwinge ist schick, sieht ausgefallen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (13. März 2007)

@BlueW8 
thx
bis jetzt ist die boxxer von der performance meiner 888r ganz klar überlegen. Kann deine Meinung teils nachvollziehen, hab auch schon einige zerstörte Castings gesehen. Doch der Preis war überragend und ich möcht mir mal ein eigenes Bild machen.

grüße


----------



## BlueW8 (14. März 2007)

@nik: Vorbildlich! Nicht immer nur rum labern über Teile die man noch nicht gefahren ist, sondern selber testen. Find ich gut.
Ich bin halt nur ehr MZ-Fan, meine besten Gabeln bisher waren alles MZs. Aber am Ende müssen die Gabeln ja den, der sie fährt glücklich machen oder eben schneller, wie's gefällt.

PS: Hast du schon gewogen???? Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## flying-nik (15. März 2007)

hmja also ganz so leicht isses noch nicht. Hab hier nur ne Personenwaage, muss es wenn dann mal im Laden wiegen. Dürfte noch um die 19kg sein. Wens interessiert, habe dem Bild in der Fotogallery mal die Teileliste hinzugefügt

grüße
Nik


----------



## BlueW8 (15. März 2007)

19 kg ist doch super. Die Pros fahren doch alle nur 17 kg Bikes, weil die Mechaniker ehe alles wieder richten, der Rest kommt neu vom Sponsor. Wer selber zahlen muß, sollte genau überlegen, wo Gewicht zu sparen ist.
Im Motorsport heißt es immer, ein Motor der länger als die Renndistanz hält hat entweder zu wenig Leistung oder ist zu schwer.
Meins wird mit Shiver und Minion in 26 x 2.5 bestimmt 21 kg wiegen. Da speckt man beim Hochschieben gut ab. Dafür halten die meisten Sachen hoffentlich lange genug.

Obwohl das EVO VI ja nun doch 4200 g ohne Dämpfer wiegen soll, mit Roco dann etwa 5500 g.

Gruß Jörn


----------



## bodo bagger (15. März 2007)

hatte meins letze woche am haaken. da waren es 19,4kg. ich denke mal mit nen selle slr xp und paar austauschteilen wie carbon lenker, titan federn, anderen vorbau und leichteren schläuchen sollten so ca. 18kg werden können. allein der sattel bietet da 350g potenzial.

fällt mir gerade noch ein. wer richtig gewicht sparen will, der lasse seinen rahmen eloxieren statt pulvern. hatte bei meinem startrek damals so ca. 420g ausgemacht. dürte also bei zonenschwein so um die 320g potenzial sein, da ja die schwinge standartmäßig nicht gepulvert ist.


----------



## dirtmag (15. März 2007)

Meins wiegt im aktuellen Setup 18,6 Kg, und da könnte man noch einiges optimieren   Problem ist nur, die ersten 1500 Gramm von einem Standardaufbau bekommt man noch ziemlich leicht weg, danach wirds teuer... DHX Air, Boxxer Worldcup, vom Kleinkram wie Titanteile usw. ganz zu schweigen. Daher bleibt meins so wie es jetzt ist. Fährt sich geil und das Gewicht geht für ein DH Bike in Ordnung. Weder bin ich Pro noch fahre ich wie einer


----------



## BlueW8 (16. März 2007)

Damit könnt ihr noch ein paar hundert Gramm verabschieden und dazu noch runde 1000 Euros.










VR => 990 g
HR => 1150 g

Vielleicht mit orangen Speichen im Zoni-Design.

Mehr Infos gits bei http://www.industrynine.de/


----------



## bodo bagger (16. März 2007)

also bin ja gerade wieder am basteln.

1. carbon brücke oben und eventuelle unten.
2. umrüstung auf integrierten vorbau von der t8, aufnahmepunkte in die brücke integriert
3. carbonsattelrohr (schon in arbeit)
4. ganz wild umlenkhebel aus carbonfrästeilen 
5. dämpferaufnahme aus carbon
6. kefü gerüst wieder aus carbon


----------



## BlueW8 (16. März 2007)

Alu schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mit Dirk telefoniert, da ein Mitarbeiter leider krank ist kommt mein Bike frühestens in einer Woche
> 
> Aber ich hatte gestern in einem Glückskeks den Spruch: "Erfolg kommt durch Geduld"
> hoffentlich hat der Glückskeks recht
> Alu



Haha, ich warte ja auch immer noch. Vielleicht kommts nächste Woche.
Ich hatte gestern "Dein sehnlichster Wunsch wird in Erfüllung gehen!" in meinem Glückskeks.

Zur Sicherheit teste ich jetzt noch mal mit nem 2. Keks.

*******, "Stell dich niemals zwischen einen Baum und einen Hund". Ist ja nicht grad das, was ich hören wollte.

Vielleicht muß man Glücksekse erst kalibrieren, bevor man sie aufbricht....
Ich mein, woher soll das schice Gebäck denn wissen, was für den Keksanwender Glück ist.


----------



## flying-nik (16. März 2007)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> also bin ja gerade wieder am basteln.
> 
> 1. carbon brücke oben und eventuelle unten.
> 2. umrüstung auf integrierten vorbau von der t8, aufnahmepunkte in die brücke integriert
> ...


respekt, bin gespannt wie das wird! 
bei den tragenden teilen musst du dir ja schon echt sicher sein das das hält, scheinst schon was erfahrung auf dem gebiet zu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (16. März 2007)

ja bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es hält, alles cad konstruiert und mittels fem in ansys simuliert und optimiert. ist nur noch die frage der verarbeitung, aber von der rein konstruktiven seite her hält es.


----------



## BlueW8 (16. März 2007)

Aber die Kosten!!!!
Kohlefaser in der geringen Menge ist ja noch nicht mal das Problem, aber die Werkzeuge / Maschinen zur Bearbeitung und dann der Verschleiß, Carbon läßt sich ja nun mal nicht so leicht zerspanen.
Dann noch die Zeit für Entwicklung, Dimensionierung, Festigkeitsnachweise, Herstellung. Entweder steht in deinem Hobbykeller ein Vermögen rum oder dein Chef ist echt tolerant...

Aber wenn's soweit ist möchte ich die Carbon Fox Brücken unbedingt sehen.
1. Vor der Saison, weil ich auf die Umsetzung gespannt bin und
2. nach der Saison, weil ich gespannt bin, ob sie dann noch leben, Fenite Elemente hin oder her.

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg!!!!
Wenn's funktionier, hast du 'ne Golbgrube entdeckt (wer 'ne Fox 40 kauft, kann sich bestimmt auch Carbonkronen leisten).


----------



## Alu (17. März 2007)

^^ so Glückskekse sind schon komische sachen. Aber wo sie recht haben .. 
So ein Hund macht sich genauso schlecht auf der DH Piste wie ein Baum ^^ 
 
Alu


----------



## bodo bagger (18. März 2007)

die fh machts möglich. da steht so eine mitteprächtiger maschinenpark rum der nur drauf wartet mal ordentlich..... nee hast nat. recht. ist in der tat ne kostspielige sache. kannst ja schon für nen einfaches frästeil mal so locker 80eur werkzeugkosten rechnen. denn den fräser kannst du hinterher für nix anderes mehr nehmen. aber ich hab damit schon rumexperimentier, als ich noch für nox gefahren bin. hatte da z.b. die bremsmomentabstützung komplett in kohle gemacht. und die hielt. 

im übrigen ist die obere brücke weit unanfälliger als immer angenommen wird. nimmt in der regel lediglich die torsionkräfte aus den gabelholmen auf. but so long die theorie.


----------



## BlueW8 (18. März 2007)

Um die obere Brücke mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen, die ist ja orginal schon nicht so dick. Aber unten... Und dann Gewinde zur Klemmung usw., was da alles Probleme bereiten kann.
Aber wenn du da was erreichts, mußt du uns bitte Bescheid geben, das wird bestimmt spannend.


----------



## Dirtsteve (19. März 2007)

bodo bagger schrieb:


> also bin ja gerade wieder am basteln.
> 
> 1. carbon brücke oben und eventuelle unten.
> 2. umrüstung auf integrierten vorbau von der t8, aufnahmepunkte in die brücke integriert
> ...



oha du musst aber geld haben     geb mir mal welches ^^ 
aber den 2 punkt würde ich ne tmachne ich habe nur scheiß sachen über den vorbau gehört und ich sleber finde (habz beim demo 8 mal gefahren) das das sie irgendwie verdreht also so fühlt es sich an.
Aber is deine sache wa   dazu sind wa ja im forum um zu diskotieren ne


----------



## flying-nik (19. März 2007)

naja der einzige nachteil, gleichzeitig gewissermaßen vorteil ist das der vorbau sich eben NICHT verdrehen kann. Stürze gehn dann halt aufn Lenker.

@ bodo 
Was wäre wenn du die obere Brücke nachm vorbild der romic brücke fertigst? Da ist der vorbau und die Krone aus einem Stück gefräst. Würden nochmal ein paar schrauben wegfallen. wär halt die frage obn carbonvorbau vertrauenswürdig ist.


----------



## bodo bagger (19. März 2007)

flying-nik schrieb:


> @ bodo
> Was wäre wenn du die obere Brücke nachm vorbild der romic brücke fertigst? Da ist der vorbau und die Krone aus einem Stück gefräst. Würden nochmal ein paar schrauben wegfallen. wär halt die frage obn carbonvorbau vertrauenswürdig ist.



gefällt mir nicht so richtig, da dabei der vorbau / gabelbrückenkopf recht sehr auf torsion belastet wird. ausserdem hast du sämtliche lastwechselreaktion, also die gesamte dauerschwingbelastung dann im carbonteil der brücke und nicht im vorbau. das schöne an der t8 brück ist ja, dass diese die kräfte immer noch direkt in den gabelschaft lenkt.

kann aber die romic lösung mal grob nachbauen und simulieren (wenn klausuren durch).


----------



## flying-nik (19. März 2007)

ah okay, hatte grad den e13 vorbau vor augen der nicht am schaft klemmt, da dacht ich mein vorschlag käme der Belastung durch diesen ähnlich. bin mal echt gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (21. März 2007)

Jaja, mit dem Archi hat sich immer noch nits ergeben....
Vor lauter Frust habe ich mal alles, was ich an mein Archi Mk1 verbauen will zerlegt, geputzt und gewogen.

Ich komm auf gute 20 - 21 kg.
(geschätzte Gewichte habe ich mit ~ versehen)

-Rahmen:
Archimedes (inkl. Stütze & Achse) - ~4200 g

-Dämpfer:
Marzocchi Roco RC 222 mm - ~1300 g

-Gabel:
Marzocchi Shiver 02 - 3950 g

-LRS (mit Scheiben):
Ringlé SOS DH / Mavic D 321 / Sapim Race - 1319 g
Atomlab Aircorp 12x135 / Aircorp DHR - 1513 g

-Reifen:
Maxxis Minion
Front in 26 x 2.5 42a - 1180 g
Rear in 26 x 2.5 60a - 1238 g

-Schläuche:
Schwalbe Standard (je 200g) - 400 g

-Lenker:
Roox Torque Bar - 480 g

-Griffe:			   
ODI Lock on - ~160 g

-Vorbau:			
Woodman Rockstar 35 mm - 250 g

-Steuersatz:		
Alutech X-Long 1 1/8 - 295 g

-Bremsen:		
Hayes HFX 9 HD (o. Scheiben, f 360g, r 400g) - 760 g

-Innenlager:		
Race Face Signature DH - 313 g

-Kurbeln:		
Truvativ Holzfeller 175 + 38t - 706 g

-Pedale:			
Atomlab Trailking 2005 - 596 g

-Schaltwerk:	       
SRAM X9 med. cage - 229 g

-Schalthebel:	       
SRAM X7 9fach	(inkl. Zug & Hülle) - ~250 g

-Kassette:		
SRAM PG 970 11-32 - 330 g

-Kette:			 
SRAM PC 971 - ~280 g

-Sattel:			 
Selle Italia Nitrox - 268 g
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Summe:								                 ~20017 g

Sorry, dass ich die schöne Gallery immer mit Text verseuche, sobald ich den Rahmen hab mach ich Fotos!


----------



## Alu (22. März 2007)

Servus .. 
irgendwie fängt das Jahr nich so an wie erwartet  

FOX hatt Lieferprobleme und schickt keine neuen DHX Dämpfer nach Halle, nächste woche ist Lieferung geplant.  
Hoffentlich klappts, so lange muss ich euch mit dem neuen Bike +Foto noch auf die Folter spannen ..  

Der Alu


----------



## BlueW8 (23. März 2007)

Son Mist, komm grad vom Bike Dealer, bei Zonenschein sind angeblich alle krank, also wieder 1 - 2 Wochen warten.

Zum trost hab ich aber noch etwas Gewicht verbannt:
Lenker:
Travativ Hussefelt DH (laut Hersteller 334 g)
 und oben hab ich die KeFü vergessen:
Travativ Boxguide (laut HS 365 g)

Jetzt komm ich auf ~20236 g also gute 21 kg!
Ist doch gar nicht so schlecht für die Reifen und die Shiver, oder?


----------



## BlueW8 (23. März 2007)

ich muß euch schon wieder mit Text nerven, anstatt Bilder vom heiß ersehnten Bike zu posten.

Ist euch mal auf gefallen, wie viele Leute auf ein Zonenschein warten und alle werden mit einer anderen "Ausrede" (soll keine Unterstellung sein) vertröstet.
- Fox hat Lieferpobleme
- Probleme mit dem Unterlackdekor
- die Mitarbeiter sind alle krank

Was ist da los???  

Ich komm aus der Kfz-Branche, wenn da jemand was bestellt, gibts n Liefertermin, wird der nicht eingehalten, wird es brenzlig... 
Ich hab das nem Freund erzählt, der ist son Muscle Car Gestöter, sprich rund 30 Jahre alte Autos und Tuningteile, die es in D nicht gibt. Er hat mich ausgelacht, seine Teile kommen aus USA nnerhalb von 2 Tagen, häufig übernehmen sogar die Hersteller den Versand. 

Wieso geht das nicht in der Bikebranche??????????????????????? 
Ham die alle kein Bock und kiffen den ganzen Tag nur?! 

Fette Schice, das kann einen echt frustrieren....


----------



## Alu (23. März 2007)

Da haste wohl recht .. ich sitzt auch wie auf Kohlen seit Ende JANUAR und warte !!  

Am 7. April wollt ich im Solling ein bissl durch Bikepark hüpfen .. hoffentlich wirds bis dahin !! 
mfg Alu


----------



## flying-nik (24. März 2007)

Zonenschein ist numal ein kleiner Betrieb von ner Hand voll Leuten. Der Dirk hat grad ne menge zu tuen und die Nachfrage ist derzeit sicher höher als erwartet. Da  ZS außerdem, weil relativ kleine Schmiede, kein großes Kontingent an Anbauteilen zur Verfügung hat schlagen die Lieferschwierigkeiten von Fox um so mehr zu buche. Ich hab echt Respekt vor dem was ZS derzeit schon an Engineering macht, wie z.B. dem neue PAN Rahmen.
Also Bock ham die sicher alle! 
Die Lieferzeiten der Automobil und Bikebranche kann man allein schon wegen der unterschiedlichen Nachfrage und Stückzahlen sicher schlecht vergleichen.
Nichts desto trotz sind lange Wartezeiten echt doof.. hoffen wir mal auf schnelle Verbesserung der Lieferengpässe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (24. März 2007)

Ich weiß, ich weiß!
Ich will die Arbeit ja auch nicht schlecht machen, sonst würde ich ja auch kein ZS haben wollen! Was die da in Halle auf die Beine stellen hat ja einen guten Ruf und ist bestimmt sehr Hochwertig (soweit ich das beurteilen kann).   

Fakt ist aber, keine andere Branche könnte es sich erlauben, so mit den Kunden umzuspringen. Ich meine jetzt nicht nur ZS, sondern (fast) alle!!! Und wenn's um Reklamationen geht dauert es entweder Monate (mein letzter Rahmen hat 3!!! Monate gebraucht, mitten in der Saison  ) oder man wird verarsch oder die Zuständigkeit wir abgestritten usw.....
Stell dir mal vor, du willst Schuhe kaufen, das Modell, welches dir zusagt ist nicht auf Lager, also bestellen! 6 Wochen später sagt man dir zum dritten Mal, es gäbe da Probleme aber vllt kommst du einfach in 2 Wochen noch mal vorbei... Es gibt ja auch noch anderswo schöne Schuhe.....
Für mich ist das eigentlich im Moment noch nicht so schlimm, das Wetter ist ja noch nicht so super, aber wären wir jetzt mitten in der Saison hätte ich mir zumindest schon mal Gedanken über ne Alternative gemacht.

Schön wär's, wenn Dirk oder wer dafür zuständig ist einfach einen Liefertermin nennt, wenn#s dem Kunden zulange dauert kauft man halt was anderes oder man wartet halt. "In drei Monaten ist dein Archi fertig!" Und wenn es dann doch noch ne Woche länger dauert, ist das nicht so schlimm. Aber jedes Mal ne schlechte Nachricht vom Dealer zu kriegen, kann einem schon die Laune vermiesen. Und dann ist jedes Mal was anderes Schuld. Das ist, als wenn man Weihnachten keine Geschenke kriegt. 

Ich glaub ich bin halt einfach Frustriert, das ist bestimmt wie weg geblasen, wenn ich dann endlich diesen  obergeilen  Rahmen (Annahme des Authors, der diesen noch nie gefahren ist) in Händen halte.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. März 2007)

ok, jetzt mal ne frage, ich wollte mir auch ein archi bestellen, wie lange sind denn nun die lieferzeiten bei dem guten stück. ich meine wenn man sich in etwa grob darauf einstellen kann ist ja alles ok.


----------



## Alu (25. März 2007)

Also im allgemeinen gibt Zonenschein für die Lieferzeit 4 Wochen an. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt. 
Bei mir sinds jetzt leider schon 7 wochen aber ich bin guter Hoffnung  
Alu


----------



## bobtailoner (25. März 2007)

puh, 7 wochen ist schon ne stolze zeit....4 wochen ist ja noch ok. mein händler hatte mir 3 wochen genannt.
hast du denn den rahmen standart bestellt oder irgendwelche besonderheiten, wie z.b. spezieller lack oder so???


----------



## bodo bagger (25. März 2007)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> puh, 7 wochen ist schon ne stolze zeit....4 wochen ist ja noch ok. mein händler hatte mir 3 wochen genannt.
> hast du denn den rahmen standart bestellt oder irgendwelche besonderheiten, wie z.b. spezieller lack oder so???



bei mir hat es auch unwensentlich länger gedauert. bestellt habe ich am 05.11.06 geliefert wurde am 20.02.07.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. März 2007)

ok, das ist krass..aber warum so lange? gabs da ne entschuldigung oder ne verdammt gute ausrede???
damn, das klingt ja echt nicht toll, aber ich hab schon bock auf das bike.....


----------



## der_frekx (25. März 2007)

ihr stellt euch immer an ich musste damals auf meinen archi auch 5wochen warten aber seid doch froh das das bei ZS einigermaßen schnell geht... ich hab n freund der auf seine alutech wildsau 4 monate gewartet hat also is ZS ja noch recht fix.)

mfg
df


----------



## bodo bagger (26. März 2007)

der_frekx schrieb:


> ihr stellt euch immer an ich musste damals auf meinen archi auch 5wochen warten aber seid doch froh das das bei ZS einigermaßen schnell geht... ich hab n freund der auf seine alutech wildsau 4 monate gewartet hat also is ZS ja noch recht fix.)
> 
> mfg
> df



letzlich regt sich auch niemand über die tatsächliche lieferzeit auf, auch wenn es mitweilen sehr ärgerlich ist. bei nem radl für um die 3k kann man auch nen tag länger warten. sind ja schließlich auch diverse frästeile dran, die sicherlich nicht immer alle sofort daliegen werden. und für lieferprobleme von den füchsen kann ja zs nichts. wäre halt vielleicht ein bissel cleverer dann nicht die 5wochen zu versprechen sondern eher realistisch von 7 wochen zu reden. dann ist auch keiner enttäuscht und jeder kann sich drauf einstellen.


----------



## BlueW8 (27. März 2007)

Eben!!! Genau das!


----------



## leonarrrdo (29. März 2007)

Also jetz wollen wir mal wieder zum eigentlichen Sinn dieses Threads zurückkommen...

Ihr könnt euch wahrscheinlich schon denken was des jetz heißen soll.....

Rrrrrrichtig!! Mein neues Bike is da!!!!! Und gleich vorneweg: Des Teil fährt sich einfach so hammermäßig geil, des gibts gar net!!   

Hab leider kaum Zeit es auszutesten, weil nachdem ichs am Dienstag bekommen hab, darf ich morgen scho wieder abreisen für nen 2,5wöchigen USA-Austausch....
naja deswegen hab ich jetz auch eigtl kaum Zeit, hier die Bilder reinzustellen, des mitm Anhang hat net geklappt, ihr könnts euch in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen, die Lichtverhältnisse waren leider etwas schlecht, jetz nur mal als kurzen Eindruck: Des sollte aber reichen, so hammermäßig wie des aussieht   

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen!

Mir bleibt mal wieder nur zu sagen:

ZONENSCHEIN RULEZ


P.S: Bevor ichs vergess: Glaubt bloß nicht dass ich so wenig Geschmack hab und da blaue Pedale dran bau, des sind nur noch meine alten, weil die eigentlichen Eastern-Pedale in gold erst anfang Mai geliefert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (29. März 2007)

leonarrrdo schrieb:


> des mitm Anhang hat net geklappt



bin mal so frei




ich finds schick!


----------



## Alu (29. März 2007)

Hi ! 
Absolut Geil die Karre !!! Sieht echt super aus  

Ich bin auch guter Hoffnung das meins bald kommt, nun sind wir bei "ENDE nächste Woche"  !!! Dann is April .. das sind dann schon 8 Wochen


----------



## leonarrrdo (29. März 2007)

@ nik:

Vielen Dank! Hab keine Ahnung wie du des hinbekommen hast, aber is ja egal...

Ja ich find die Karre auch schick  


So muss jetz mal noch packen


----------



## bodo bagger (29. März 2007)

leonarrrdo schrieb:


> @ nik:
> 
> Vielen Dank! Hab keine Ahnung wie du des hinbekommen hast, aber is ja egal...
> 
> ...



schick, könnte mir auch gefallen so ein haarteil.


----------



## der_frekx (29. März 2007)

achja hab mein bike auch mal in meine galerie gestellt jetzt wo ich weiss wie die funktioniert

mfg
df


----------



## BlueW8 (29. März 2007)

der_frekx schrieb:


> achja hab mein bike auch mal in meine galerie gestellt jetzt wo ich weiss wie die funktioniert
> 
> mfg
> df



@ frekx: Mit Verlaub, es ist ja immer noch eine Galerie. 







@ leo: Geil, das macht bestimmt Spaß!!!! Hardtails sind schon krass. 
Wie lange hat's denn gedauert?


----------



## leonarrrdo (29. März 2007)

@ BlueW8:

Sí, Spaß machts auf jeden Fall monstermäßig, auch wenn ichs noch gar net richtig austesten konnte.
Hat so ca 7 Wochen glaub ich gedauert...aber ich habs überlebt!


----------



## bodo bagger (29. März 2007)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> @ frekx: Mit Verlaub, es ist ja immer noch eine Galerie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das ne s oder m? sieht auf jeden fall sehr kurz aus. und das cockpit wäre mir definitiv zu hoch. evtl. lenker mit weniger kröpfung und flachen vorbau? kann aber auch sein, dass das bild täuscht. 

was mich bei zs etwas stört ist die extrem steile sattelposition durch den sehr flachen sitzwinkel und die geringe verstellmöglichkeit dieser durch die knebelklemmung. ist verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## der_frekx (29. März 2007)

es gibt glaub ich nur m und l und das ist l. ihr vergesst irgendwie immer das das nen racebike is und net freeride oda so was und je kleiner um so agiler ich bin zb viel schneller n berg unten wie nen freund mit ner wildsau welches superlang ist finde ich..

mfg

df


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodo bagger (29. März 2007)

der_frekx schrieb:


> es gibt glaub ich nur m und l und das ist l. ihr vergesst irgendwie immer das das nen racebike is und net freeride oda so was und je kleiner um so agiler ich bin zb viel schneller n berg unten wie nen freund mit ner wildsau welches superlang ist finde ich..
> 
> mfg
> 
> df




na ja ist eher unlogisch oder. gerade für den fr würde ich mir nen kürzeres rad holen als für den dh bereich. ich meine ich fahre ne l bei 1,80m und die ist im vergleich zu meinen vorherigen nox startrek richtig kurz. ist halt immer geschmackssache. aber das cockpit finde ich auf jeden fall zu hoch.


----------



## BlueW8 (4. April 2007)

Freunde, ER IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ich muß den alten Sizilaner nur noch nach Hause holen und dann ist erstmal höhere Mathematik angesagt... 
Hoffentlich ist jetzt alles gut und es geht nichts mehr schief.


----------



## bodo bagger (4. April 2007)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Freunde, ER IST DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich muß den alten Sizilaner nur noch nach Hause holen und dann ist erstmal höhere Mathematik angesagt...
> Hoffentlich ist jetzt alles gut und es geht nichts mehr schief.



mathematik und archimedes ist richtig. allerdings kam der alte knabe nicht vom stiefel oder dem ball, sondern aus griechenland. klugscheissmode aus.


ansonsten alles gute zum baby und viel erfolg damit....


----------



## BlueW8 (5. April 2007)

@ bodo: Archimedes wurde etwa 300 v.Ch. in Syrakus auf Sizilien geboren und starb auch dort, angeblich hat ihn ein Römer bei der Eroberung Syrakus' erschlagen. blabla der Weisheit schier unendlicher Quell blabla   
Aber kann schon sein, daß der was mit Griechenland zu tun hat, wer weiß wie damals die Grenzen verliefen, oder oder oder .....

So nun zur Mathematik:






Mein persönlicher Archi Mk1

Noch ein bisschen feilen, schrauben anpassen etc. und dann sollte Mk2 ganz gut gehn.


----------



## BlueW8 (5. April 2007)

Aber in live ist der 1000 mal schöner, ungefähr so wie eure


----------



## Alu (5. April 2007)

Sieht auf jeden Fall seeehhrrr geil aus  .. die Shiver passt ziemlich gut rein, hätt ich garnich gedacht!!!  

meins kommt hoffentlich auch bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (5. April 2007)

geeeeht ab! musst mal nach ner ausgiebigen testphase was über den roco im Archi sagen. Wo Fox grad lieferschwierigkeiten hat (/te?) 
was hasten da noch für ne rockshoxgabel?


----------



## BlueW8 (6. April 2007)

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben aber das Archi ist schon wieder weg.
 

Der Rocco war an der Druckstufenverstellschraube (krasses Wort) undicht  
und die schice Stitze für die Steuersatzschalen sind nicht koaxial zueinander, deswegen schleift der Schaft der Shiver im Steuerrohr    
 So eine SCHICE, ich verlier da langsam die Lust

Wie gewonnen, so zerronnen...:kotz: 

Mal sehen, wenn ich bis Ende nächster Woche kein gute Nachricht krieg, gibts vielleicht n Balfa BB7 oder Giant Glory, die sollen ja auch sehr gut sein.....

Schade drum, denn als ich im Wohnzimmer mal drauf gesessen hab, fühlte es sich einfach sauschnell an. Kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber aber das Rad ist irgendwie super flach und kompakt, man sieht förmlich, wie's am Boden klebt. Die  Shiver ist einfach der Hammer (Wohnzimmertest?????) und 20,5 kg mit den Reifen und der Gabel sind schon gut.

Kurz um, ES PASST WIE FÜR MICH GEMACHT!!!!! (Soweit ich das in meinem Wohnzimmer beurteilen kann)

@ Nik: Ich hab keine Rockshox! Meinst du wegen den Standfuß auf dem Foto? War bei ner gebrauchten Dorado dabei.
 MARZOCCHI


----------



## bodo bagger (7. April 2007)

@bluw8    shit , fängt ja nicht gut an eure beziehung..... arme sau. aber wird schon. hab meins am we mal in krupka und schulenberg ausgiebig getestet. ging gut der bock.


----------



## The_Tho (9. April 2007)

Hi,

so .. Dann mach ich doch auch mal mit...

Neue Updates sind zwar noch nicht dran...

z.B. meine Avid Juicy 7 und die Boxxer ist jetzt Akira getuned.

Mensch... DAS mit den Bildern klappt nicht... Sind zu groß

Nik , übernimmst du das?  

Ansonsten könnt ihr ja in meiner Gallery kukn...

GReetz Thilo


----------



## Alu (9. April 2007)

The_Tho schrieb:


> Mensch... DAS mit den Bildern klappt nicht... Sind zu groß
> 
> Nik , übernimmst du das?








 

Alu


----------



## Alu (13. April 2007)

Hallo Fans !!!!
Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, mein Bike ist da   !!!!!

Habs auch gleich zusammengeschraubt und fotos gemacht  Sieht schon geil aus die Karre.
Lediglich der Dämpfer und leider auch die Gabel sind noch nicht die richtigen, wegen der Lieferprobleme. Aber das ist jetzt nebensächlich, es ist erstma da!! 

- ZS Archimedes DH Evo4 Crown TEAM
- Boxxer Race 07
- Fox Van R
- Avid Juicy 7
- Mavix EX 325
- SRAM X9
- Holzfeller Parts
- Shimano PD-MX 30 

Der Alu  






P.S. Nach erster Ausfahrt: Absolutes Race Feeling, das ding klebt am boden und damit kann man echt alles Plattbügeln. Es hat ein sehr ausgewogenes Flugverhalten, gegenüber meinem Kona vorher ein bisschen Frontlastig, aber wenn man schön High-Speed fährt kann man sich im Flug echt schön zurücklegen und genießen 
Bin mal auf große Sprünge gespannt im Bikepark, heute gabs erstma nur so Felsigen High-Speed Trail am Hausberg. Da wird sich dann zeigen wie sicher man Fliegen kann  Bin auf jeden Fall super happy jetzt !!


----------



## leonarrrdo (14. April 2007)

Hammermaessig!! Einfach nur hammermaessig!!   

Scho schee


----------



## Dirtsteve (14. April 2007)

mhh geil geil will auch haben


----------



## BlueW8 (15. April 2007)

Sehr geil, die Archis!!!

Meins ist auch wieder da. ging Dienstag mit der Post los, war Freitag wieder da (unglaublich). Lagersitze passen jetzt und ein neuen Steuersatz haben die Jungs von Zonenschein auch noch mit rein gepresst. => Alles super, ich freu mich!!!!!! 

Hab Samstag mal auf den Müllbergen getestet, das Teil geht echt gut!
Die Shiver ist ja wohl der Wahnsinn und der neue Roco World Cup steht ihr in nichts nach. Jetzt noch etwas Feintuning (oder ne Shiver 05, die sieht so lecker aus ) und alles ist super. 
Das beste sind die hervorragenden High Speed Eigenschaften des Archimedes, das ist fast wie gleiten / schweben!!!!


----------



## rockstar9780 (15. April 2007)

oh wow....ein ganzer haufen cooler bikes...ich werde mein archi diese woche auch bestellen. ich hoffe aja nur mal, dass die lieferzeit nicht ganz so extrem lange dauern wird...
drückt mir die daumen...das wetter stimmt ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (15. April 2007)

Dann geb ich dir doch nochmal nen Kaufanreiz:
Mein neustes Update, jetzt geht alles und wie!!!!







Fährt sich fast wie schweben durch Bodeneffekt!!!


----------



## KONA_pepe (15. April 2007)

Sieht sau geil aus des Rad  
bin froh wenn mein Rahmen endlich da is  

Könnte mir einer von euch sagen was für Buchsen in den Rahmen kommen?
Da ich einen anderen dämpfer reinbauen will wollte ich des vorher schon geklärt haben wenns geht  
Also die breite der Buchsen.


----------



## BlueW8 (18. April 2007)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> Könnte mir einer von euch sagen was für Buchsen in den Rahmen kommen?
> Da ich einen anderen dämpfer reinbauen will wollte ich des vorher schon geklärt haben wenns geht
> Also die breite der Buchsen.


Es sind glaube ich 22 mm oder 24 mm.


----------



## bodo bagger (18. April 2007)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Es sind glaube ich 22 mm oder 24 mm.



lichte weite sind 22,8mm, also mit etwas spiel 22mm.


----------



## Dirtsteve (19. April 2007)

SOOoooo

werde ich auch mal wat posten wa leutz ^^ zwar kein archi aber gehört imme rhin zur ZONENSCHEIN FAMILY ^^ mein LEONARDO.
Es war schon mal drinne auf seite 1 oder so aber ich hab es ferdisch gemacht ^^.jetzt is ne schöne DH Hardtail maschine.

P.S. Bilder volgen erst so nächste woche dienstag oder mittwoch da noch net alles ferdisch drann is zeit mangel. 

LOVE ZONENSCHEIN


----------



## antistoepsel (20. April 2007)

So hier mal ein Update von meinem Leo DH. Jetzt mit Funn Soljam Viper 10 year limited Pedale. 




Wem es gefällt kann in meiner Gallerie ne Bewertung geben.


----------



## flying-nik (21. April 2007)

also .. ich würd mal sagen...- optimal! pedale machen was her


----------



## leonarrrdo (21. April 2007)

Hab heut auch meine neuen pedale bekommen: Eastern in gold und Magnesium. Jetz sind die blauen Pedale endlich ab!! Und n neuen Sattel hab ich auch gleich. Bilder folgen sobald gemacht.


----------



## BlueW8 (22. April 2007)

Gefallen mir, die Pedale, passen gut zum Zonenschein.

War übrigens gestern im Deister, vom Annaturm aus bin ich dann so'n richtig schönen Trail runter gelitten und mein Freund Archimedes hat mal gezeigt, was er kann. Herrlich!!!! Und die Shiver..... Ihr wisst schon. 
So lange geile Trails bin ich als Nordlicht gar nicht gewöhnt, einfach nur geil!!! Dafür hab ich aber auch ca. 7 km schieben müssen, die haben sich aber echt gelohnt!!! 

Noch ein schönes Foto, "Archi im Wunderland"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (22. April 2007)

grandios  na da hast du wohl ne gute wahl getroffen. War heut auch nochmal unterwegs, bisschen staub aufwirbeln. ich glaub dein bike ist das erste archi das ich mit ner shiver sehe


----------



## BlueW8 (22. April 2007)

flying-nik schrieb:


> grandios  na da hast du wohl ne gute wahl getroffen. War heut auch nochmal unterwegs, bisschen staub aufwirbeln. ich glaub dein bike ist das erste archi das ich mit ner shiver sehe



Antje Kramer, die Wasserstoffblonde Megaperle, die einst auf einem Archi die Falllinien unsicher machte tat dies anfangs mit einer Shiver:


----------



## flying-nik (22. April 2007)

na dann kann das eigentlich nur ne gute Kombi sein, pass auf bald fährst du für G i a n t


----------



## sector540 (24. April 2007)

sodele, die ersten teile sin d eingetroffen...
und

ps: bessere bilder kommen noch!


----------



## Alu (25. April 2007)

Schick ! 
Was is denn das fürne Gabel und was für Pedale ? die sehn ja ziemlich leicht und stylisch aus


----------



## sector540 (25. April 2007)

ahoi,
gabel ist eine getravelte sherman flick, pedale sind fly bikes Ruben Alcantara.
gewicht pedale: 440g
gewicht gabel: 2337g (wird aber noch etwas leichter, da schaft kürzen)
Zielgewicht komplettes bike: unter 13,5 kg
hoffe das geht sich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domöö (29. April 2007)

Hallo Wolte mal Fragen ob beim Zonenschein Archimedis race die hintere schwinge wirklich ein bisel  spiel hat ? das meinen viele


----------



## leonarrrdo (29. April 2007)

@ domöö:

Nur mal kurz zwischendurch: also des mit der Schwinge weiß ich net...aber dafür weiß ich, dass in deinem Profil Zonenschein "Arschi" steht, statt "Archi" ...sieht irgendwie lächerlich aus...ÄNDERN!!! 

MfG


----------



## Domöö (29. April 2007)

ups ^^ danke wird nimmer vorkommen ;-) 
wäre net schlecht wenn mir jemand des sagen könnte


----------



## flying-nik (29. April 2007)

hi, selbst nach nem jahr bikepark und raceinsatz habe ich bei meinem archi kein spiel im Hinterbau. Butterweich wie eh und jeh. Wodurch spiel aber entstehen kann ist, wenn du nicht ab und an die schraubverbindungen der Lager checkst und diese mal nachziehst. Sollten diese sich mal lockern ergibt sich im fahrwerk ein gefühl wie bei ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen. Das ist aber kein Problem, einfach mitm Inbus wieder festziehen und evtl neue schraubensicherung rein.


----------



## Alu (30. April 2007)

Habe meins zwar noch nicht so lang aber bei mir gibts bisher auch NULL probleme .. geht echt wie sau das Teil !!!  

ALu


----------



## BlueW8 (30. April 2007)

Alu schrieb:


> Habe meins zwar noch nicht so lang aber bei mir gibts bisher auch NULL probleme .. geht echt wie sau das Teil !!!
> 
> ALu



Ist bei mir nicht anders! 
Aber der Steifste des Markts ist der Hinterbau nicht, ist eben ein Eingelenker. Vielleicht wäre eine Steckachse mit Hex-Lock-System besser gewesen. Lieber bombenfest verschraubt als schnell zerlegbar. Sollte aber keine neg. Kritik sein, ich find das Fahrwerk einfach super  , und wenn man mit full speed über den trail donnert merke ich ehe nicht wo sich was wie weit verwindet. Wichtig ist nur das softe Ansprechen und das krasse Feeling  , ich nenne es "Bodeneffekt".
Allerdings ist der Rahmen mit Schnellspanner, also nicht der crown, wohl doch etwas zu weich.


----------



## BlueW8 (30. April 2007)

PS: Seit ich den Archi fahre hat sich alles verändert, ich kann gezielt an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen und alles lässt sich sofort Umsetzen und bringt spürbare Erfolge. Ich fühl mich auf dem Bike einfach wohl und sicher. Und in den Sektionen, die mir sonst immer Kopfzerbrechen bereitet haben finde ich schnell eine gute Linie. Es ist als wäre bike irgendwie einfacher geworden.
Ich werde eine Familie mit meinem Bike gründen!


----------



## Domöö (30. April 2007)

ok vielen Dank für die informationen ;-) jetzt muss ich mir keine sorgen mehr machen wenn ihr dass sagt vielen dank Dome


----------



## Domöö (4. Mai 2007)

Juhuu ^^ Zoneneschein archi schon bestelt ;-)  werd ma n parr pics schicken wenns kommt hoffentlich schnell xD


----------



## flying-nik (4. Mai 2007)

ich wart hier eigentlich sehnsüchtigst aufn Bild von Bennys neuem archi. Ma sehn ob er selber auf die gallery kommt sonst nehm ich ihm das ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alu (5. Mai 2007)

Jap da bin ich auch ma gespannt .. mal per icq nachfragen


----------



## flying-nik (7. Mai 2007)

so, gleich kommt das tolle teambike: 3,2,1.. . .


----------



## Freeride Benni (7. Mai 2007)

Bitte! 








Ich wünsche viel Erfolg für Team und Firma! 

Vielen Dank an Zonenschein für diese Unterstützung! Ich gebe mein Bestes und versuche so schnell wie nur möglich wieder voll Gesund zu werden! DANKE


----------



## Freeride Benni (7. Mai 2007)

Scheint so zu funktionieren...

Dann halt so:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/366968/cat/505


----------



## Freeride Benni (7. Mai 2007)




----------



## BlueW8 (7. Mai 2007)

1. Erstmal sorry für die blöden Kommentare zu deinem Avidarmfoto. Konnte nicht hinter mich halten.

2. Geil, die Dee Max, die Pedale, der Roco und das (Perleffekt-???, wirkt so) Orange. Was für eine Farbkombi, da berch ich mir schon beim Angucken die Knochen. Find ich gut!!!
Diese schwul gestyleten Racebikes überladen mit Edelparts wirken wie Golf 3s mit Ebay-Bodykit. Deinem bike sieht man an, wozu es aufgebaut wurde => rocken und zwar richtig.

Hoffentlich kannst du's bald wieder. Sieht ja echt fies aus dein Arm. Gute Besserung.


Kannst du mal bescheid sagen wie sich der Roco im Vergleich zum Fox DHX 5.0 verhält, wenn du den Roco mal ausgiebig getestet hast?


----------



## Alu (8. Mai 2007)

Jawoll !! 
Die Karre sieht echt fett aus ! 
Das sind bestimmt alles aufkleber aus der MRM oder ähnliche die du da drauf hast. Sieht echt cool aus, meins ist auch irgendwie noch so nackich  

mfg ALu


----------



## flying-nik (8. Mai 2007)

der benny brauch sich doch keine Aufbapper aus der MRM draufkleben 

hab heut mal was abgeholt... 



so interessant wenn der archi nackig ist, da musst ichn mal aufbauen und ablichten 




grüße
Nik


----------



## BlueW8 (8. Mai 2007)

Alter, geil. Diese Outlawoptik, einfach nur geil. Sogar die Holzfeller passen.  Stell das mal in den PornoBikeThread, da platzen den ganzen Eisdielenposern mit ihren farblich aufeinander abgestimmten Aluschrauben und den Eloxierten Edelsattelspannern bestimmt ihre viel zu kleinen Eier.

Mal im Ernst, würd ich so fahren. Hast du's mal gewogen, lohnt sich das?
Ist es evtl. doch besser, den Rahmen wieder zu pulvern, nicht daß ein Steinschlag nachher noch einen Kratzer verursacht, der zum Riss führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (8. Mai 2007)

naja, farblich ist das nun auch ganz gut auf schwarz / grau abgestimmt *lach*
zur gallery - keine schlechte Idee, aber wenn, dann mach du das - eigene bikes als porn darstellen find ich eigenartig
das wiegen hab ich leider verpennt, hab gestern noch kurz dran gedacht, aber in der hitze des gefechts vergessen. Doch denke das könnt ich auch so mal in Erfahrung bringen.
Mit Steinschlag habe ich auch bedenken, da hat die Pulverbeschichtung bei meinen rädern bisher schon was einstecken müssen. Man könnt halt Klarlack drüber machen Nur weiß ich nicht ob man klar pulvern kann.


----------



## BlueW8 (8. Mai 2007)

Denk mal an "Unterlackdekor", da ist ja auch klar über die Aufkleber gepulvert.
Oder Alufegen, auch Pulver.

Obwohl man die "Farbe" bestimmt auch irgendwann leid ist. Wenn man schon pulvern muß, dann vielleicht auch gleich in der Wunschfarbe.


----------



## sector540 (10. Mai 2007)

langsam wirds...
(leider im mer noch nur handy )



Anhang anzeigen 10-05-07_2107.pdf


----------



## BlueW8 (11. Mai 2007)

Meine Fresse, das Kettenblatt ist ja nicht grade schmächtig.
Was sind das denn für felgen? Easton Havoc?


----------



## sector540 (11. Mai 2007)

ahoi, KB ist ein normales für schaltungsketten, halt 7mm stark, und felgen sind! 
easton havoc


----------



## flying-nik (21. Mai 2007)

so jungens, ich habn kleines problemchen: ich weiß noch nicht wie ich meinen Rahmen lacken soll, muss mich aber bald entscheiden. Ich fahr dies Jahr in grünen Platzangst Sachen, daher meine Überlegung den Rahmen signalgrün / Kawasakigrün pulvern zu lassen. Was meint ihr, Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domöö (21. Mai 2007)

Hoi wenn dann mach ral 6024 ist auch ne schöne farbe hier mal die farbe xD   is nur n vorschlag von mir ne


----------



## Alu (21. Mai 2007)

Ich hab ja eure Trikots gesehn beim Rennen, ich weiß nich ob das so gut passt wenn alles grün ist an dir .. 

Wenn dann ein etwas helleres Grün als das da oben ^^ das passt nicht so zu den trikots  

Ich find ein schönes knalliges Geld ist auch ziemlich geil    RAL 1023 oder so ..


----------



## flying-nik (21. Mai 2007)

ja, das angesprochene grün wäre das hier: http://www.platzangst.com/uploads/pics/gross_60202.jpg

Hab vorhin mitm Oliver von Zonenschein geschwatzt, er könnt wahrscheinlich bei Platzangst den passenden Farbencode nachfragen. Gelb weiß ich nicht.. muss ich grad mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## bodo bagger (21. Mai 2007)

cremeweiss oder orange.


----------



## Domöö (21. Mai 2007)

Hier mal ein Gelbes Zonenschein aber ich weiß nich welche ral nummer es ist tud mir leid


----------



## flying-nik (21. Mai 2007)

kann ich nachfragen zur not, aber danke 
orange hatt ich ja schon und weiß auch an ner wildsau Dh. 
Wenn dann müssts schon was auffälliges mit wiedererkennungswert sein


----------



## Domöö (21. Mai 2007)

Np helfe gerne  ^^


----------



## flying-nik (21. Mai 2007)

was wär mitm grellen pink wie beim volker?
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/17736/Eggbuster.jpg

oder melonengelb?


----------



## Domöö (22. Mai 2007)

hmm des pink gefält mir net so aber des melonengelb sieht scho irg wie geil aus


----------



## bodo bagger (22. Mai 2007)

pink ist auf jeden augenaua. melonengelb hat ja nox schon als stammfarbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vulgarius (22. Mai 2007)

wenn du was mit wiedererkennungswert ham wollst würd ichs vllt lila machen??
aber grün ist auch ne geile farbe^^


----------



## BlueW8 (23. Mai 2007)

Ich würde dir das Neon Gelb von two four Bicycles vorschlagen, das fällt ganz sicher jedem auf und passt gut zu Platzangstgrün. 







RAL ist glaub ich 1026 "Leuchtgelb"


----------



## Alu (25. Mai 2007)

Schönen guten Tach !

Hier ist mal ein Bild vom Kollegen Benni Prescher welches am Wochenende in Winterberg gemacht wurde. 
Das sieht einfach nur geil aus, deswegen möchte ich euch das nicht vorenthalten !! 

Darunter hab ich das bild mal ein bisschen bearbeitet .. sieht auch Porno aus


----------



## Dirtsteve (5. Juni 2007)

WOOOOW geile pics ey geil geil ^^ wil auchn ARCHI =(
aber hab ja dne kleinen BRUDER den LEONARDO. 
Hoffe er gefällt euch?





 geht daS?
http://img3.myimg.de/vonvorn28f.jpg und daS?


----------



## Dirtsteve (5. Juni 2007)

ohhh das ja mal damn big ^^ so hie r is es noch bissel kleiner also hoffe ich xD
aso und auf dem pic is meine schaltleitung noh net verlegt  aber jetzt ja ^^





[/IMG]


----------



## Dirtsteve (5. Juni 2007)

mann zu klein ahh ich kann das net mein letzter versuch ^^ wen nich muss e sNIK oder so für mich tun


----------



## Domöö (6. Juni 2007)

sehr fett und schöne parts ;-) blos brauchstes net so oft reinposten ^^ 
*wann kommt mein archimedis Dh ^^ ich warte und warte xD


----------



## Dirtsteve (6. Juni 2007)

okey wenigstens gefällt es dir ^^ ja sorry ich wusste nich ob mann das sieht und das eine is sOOOOO BIIIIIG !!! das is doof. ich will ochn archi dh =(


----------



## sector540 (10. Juni 2007)

mal wieder ein kleines update von mir. es geht voran...Anhang anzeigen P10005441.pdf
und noch eins
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiper (11. Juni 2007)




----------



## Corpse | CSA (12. Juni 2007)

1. da ja häufig die boxxer team bei euch gefahren wird und ich mir diese auch sehr gern zu legen würde wollte ich mal fragen ob die wirklich gut ist oder nur ok

2. habt ihr bei euren team fahrern die boxxer speziell gepimpt oder von der stange ??


----------



## flying-nik (12. Juni 2007)

wieder schöne Bilder hier 

Die Boxxer Team funktioniert bisher sehr gut. Und ist nebenbei auch erschwinglicher als etwa die fox 40 die letztes Jahr noch teilweise im Team gefahren wurde. Ansprechverhalten und Einstellmöglichkeiten sind in meinen Augen absolut den Anforderungen gewachsen. Speziell getuned sind sie an sich nicht - zumindest nicht das ich wüsste - aber natürlich abgestimmt aufs Fahrergewicht und Fahrverhalten. Wobei zu sagen bleibt das auch die Race als günstigerer Kompromiss super funktioniert.


----------



## flying-nik (18. Juni 2007)

so, kam dann Mittwoch per Post. Hab Freitag früh noch schnell Fotos gemacht, bevor das Bike dann in Ilmenau gerockt wurde 

so sauber werd ichs wohl nie wieder sehen  
also:



sowie
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/384248/ppuser/19006
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/384249/ppuser/19006
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/384250/ppuser/19006

Grüße,
nik


----------



## BlueW8 (18. Juni 2007)

Sieh fett aus in Gelb!!!!!!!!!!! 

Am geilsten ist der "RBF" am Sattel   

Endlich mal wiedere neue Bilder in der Gallerie.

PS: Du solltest den 90°-Anschluss von deiner HR-Bremse etwas verdrehen, sonst ist die Leitung bald nicht mehr druckfest, das füllt sich dann grade bergab schice an, wenn man anstatt zu bremsen nur Die Leitung Aufpumpt.


----------



## E=MC² (18. Juni 2007)

Ach ich hätte ja auch so gerne ein Leonardo DH! Leider ist das finanziell z.Zt. nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sector540 (19. Juni 2007)

es ist vollendet!!!!!
ca. 13,5 kg (wird dann noch genau gewogen) und übelst wendig. gabel wird nein bisschen mehr getravelt.
hoffe ist auch ein kleiner beitrag um zu zeigen was man aus einem leonardo machen kann. bis denn...






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Xiper (23. Juni 2007)

Schön geworden, aber was ist mit einer KeFÜ?


----------



## Dirtsteve (24. Juni 2007)

zu schwer xD


----------



## BlueW8 (27. Juni 2007)

Schön, das Leonardo!! Geht bestimmt krass ab! Mich pers. würde eine Marzocchi ja noch mehr kicken als die Manitou, 'ne 4x oder 'ne DJ I wären edel. Ist aber nur mein Geschmack.


Hier noch mal 'nen neues Foto für die Gallerie, mein Bike kennt ihr ja schon aber Hauptsache Bilder...

Ich war Mo. Nachmittag in Malente, ein bisschen entspannen nach der ewigen Lernerei kotz: Klausuren stehen an).
Leider haben die gefüllten 4einhalbtausend Prozent Luftfeuchtigkeit und eine geschätzte Mückensättigung der Luft, so um die 10.000 ppm dafür gesorgt, daß ich schlammfressend und um mich schlagend durch Anlieger mit einer Konsistenz wie Kartoffelpüree schlidderte und heute morgen aussah, als hätte ich die Beulenpesst. Schice, wie das juckt....
Aber mit 'nem Archi macht's halt immer Spaß!!!






Auf bald! Und immer schön Pix posten.


----------



## leonarrrdo (18. Juli 2007)

so ich wollt ja scho mal vor zieml langer zeit ma wieder n bild reinstellen wies momentan aussieht: SO:






[/url]


----------



## E=MC² (18. Juli 2007)

Wobei mir allerdings der Sattel, der vorher drauf war besser gefallen hat. 
Sonst echt spitze!


----------



## Alu (19. Juli 2007)

Hier auch nochma 2 Bilderchen von meinem Archi 











Alu


----------



## Helfari (22. Juli 2007)

Der Schriftzug mit der Internetadresse sieht edel aus, aber den anderen Aufkleber würd ich wegmachen.

Was wiegen die Leonardos denn so?


----------



## Bendersender123 (24. Juli 2007)

www.maximilian-bender.de

My DH race Bike


----------



## Bendersender123 (24. Juli 2007)

www.maximilian-bender.de

My DH race Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils schepers (30. Juli 2007)

Moin, ich habe mir jetzt überlegt mir einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen, ich hab mich für den Leonardo 4X evo IV endschieden.
Ich will damit 4x Rennen fahren, nun meine frage mit meinen 191 cm Körpergröße frag ich mich ob die Rahmengröße L für mich reicht.

MFG

nils


----------



## Dirk Andres (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke das eine L für 1,91 m ausreicht.
Wir haben einen Teamfahrer Frank Hummel 2 m groß und er kommt mit dem Leonardo gut klar.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Nils schepers (1. August 2007)

ok danke

nils


----------



## dirtmag (28. August 2007)

Sodele, gestern ist endlich mein Leonardo DH eingetrudelt, sehr fein soweit. Doch nach dem Aufbau stehe ich vor einem Problem. Die Einstellknöpfe der RockShox Pike schlagen gegen den Rahmen, wenn man stark einlenkt. So kann ich nicht fahren, beschädige mir ja beim ersten Sturz oder Umfaller das Unterrohr 

Nun hab ich hier im Forum wie auch im Katalog und auf Rennen das gleiche Bike mit einer Pike gesehen. Tritt das bei anderen nicht auf? Kann doch nicht sein, das man in dem Teil nicht mal ne ganz normale RockShox Pike fahren kann? Als Steuersatz ist ein King verbaut.

Würde gern wissen, ob ich ein Einzelfall damit bin.

Danke & Gruß
Stefan


----------



## dirtmag (28. August 2007)

dirtmag schrieb:


> Sodele, gestern ist endlich ist endlich mein Leonardo DH eingetrudelt, sehr fein soweit. Doch nach dem Aufbau stehe ich vor einem Problem. Die Einstellknöpfe der RockShox Pike schlagen gegen den Rahmen, wenn man stark einlenkt. So kann ich nicht fahren, beschädige mir ja beim ersten Sturz oder Umfaller das Unterrohr
> 
> Nun hab ich hier im Forum wie auch im Katalog und auf Rennen das gleiche Bike mit einer Pike gesehen. Tritt das bei anderen nicht auf? Kann doch nicht sein, das man in dem Teil nicht mal ne ganz normale RockShox Pike fahren kann? Als Steuersatz ist ein King verbaut.
> 
> ...


Hat sich wohl erledigt, hab offensichtlich ein Leo Dirt im Gewand eines Leo DH bekommen. Schöne Schei... Jetzt darf ich wahrscheinlich nochmal 4 Wochen warten  Bin erstmal bedient...


----------



## flying-nik (29. August 2007)

hmh das ist schade. ich hoffe das klärt sich schnell


----------



## leonarrrdo (29. August 2007)

oh shit!   des is natürlich kacke!
die gleiche sorge hatte ich bei mir zuvor auch hat sich aber zum glück net bewahrheitet...
aber des wundert mich dass man in des dirt keine pike einbauen kann ohne dass des anschlägt?!?! - wo es doch noch dazu bis 180mm freigegeben is?!   des gleiche hatte ich ne zeit lang auch vor

naja viel glück noch!


----------



## dirtmag (29. August 2007)

Eigentlich sollte auch in ein Dirt ne Pike reinpassen, gibts ja auch hier im Forum einige. Aber der ganze Rahmen ist irgendwie vermurkst. Sieht aus wie ein Leo DH, hat den richtigen Schriftzug, Steckachse usw. Hat aber einen extrem steilen Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, dazu ein sehr tiefes Tretlager. Entweder hat Zonenschein beim schweißen total gepennt oder es war eine Custom Anfertigung und Zonenschein oder der Shop hat den Rahmen beim Versand vertauscht. In dem Fall hat noch jemand anders jetzt einen falschen Leo Rahmen.

Da in dem Thread ja in erster Linie Bilder sein sollen:







Habs mal ausgemessen, von der Geo her ist das weder ein Dirt, 4X und schon gar kein DH


----------



## Alu (30. August 2007)

ich habe vor kurzem mit meinem Archimedes DH eine Tour gemacht mit ein paar Freunden.
Zusammen sind wir in 2 Tagen den Thüringer Höhenwanderweg "Rennsteig" abgefahren.
Länge: 168,3 km 
ca. 3500hm

Es war teilweise wirklich hart mit meinem DH Bike, aber es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht !  











Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (30. August 2007)

Ich fahre ja mit meinem Archi auch ab und an ne Tour, aber das ist wirklich hart  Hut ab


----------



## Deleted 32658 (2. September 2007)

foto von der Eurobike


----------



## flying-nik (3. September 2007)

amtlich


----------



## bobtailoner (4. September 2007)

damn,....wie geil ist das denn!?!?!?
hammer das teil!


----------



## BlueW8 (4. September 2007)

Krass, sehr schön!!!
Die ganzen Eloxalteile, würde super zu meinem Roco passen. Wäre super, wenn das so bleibt, ich meine, Eloxalfarben waren ja in den 90er angesagt aber man kann sie doch mittlerweile wieder gut anschauen. Wirklich sehr edel!!!
Aber ich frag mich, ob ich mit dem längeren Oberrohr zurecht käme, bin ja nicht der größte mit 172 cm und beim 2007er Archi passt es eigentlich super. Den geb ich ehe nicht mehr her!

Sind das eigentlich die alten DeeMax mit den D321 / EX729 Felgen oder vielleicht sogar die neuen von 2008??? wie die EX823 sehen die ja nicht aus. Passen auf jeden Fall perfekt in den Rahmen!!!


----------



## Domöö (4. September 2007)

Nein ^^jetzt hab ich zeit ca 1nem monat mein zoni baby ^^ und jetzt kommt ein neus raus xD wenn ich des gewust hätte    Zonenschein-Team ^^ darf ich umtauschen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heatwave (18. September 2007)

Fertig


----------



## Domöö (24. September 2007)

Sodele ;-) mal meine waffe hier hab ich seit ähmm xD anfang juni *g* geiles teil ^^ danke Zonenschein team 





und hier von unten hrrr ^^


----------



## leonarrrdo (25. September 2007)

wow geiles ding!...vor allem die weiße schwinge!  ...jetz noch a weiße gabel und des is top!!  aber saufett!!


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Dezember 2007)

nix los hier na dann will ich doch auch mal 
noch net ganz fertig aber fährt schon mal gut


----------



## Nils schepers (23. Dezember 2007)

sieht schon ma gut aus in 2-3 wochen kann ich auch mein neues leonardo posten 

Greetz Nils


----------



## wunny1980 (19. Januar 2008)

mal ein bild von meinem zonenschein






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlueW8 (7. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön die ganzen Zonis, besonders die weiße Schwinge gefällt mir! 

Ich hab auch noch ne Neuerung:
Das letzte Foto vor dem Umbau






Wenn dann die 888 drin ist hab ich ca. 800 g gesparrt, hoffentlich geht die SL ATA jetzt auch nur halb so gut wie die Shiver, die hat schließlich große Fußspuren hinterlassen.


----------



## flying-nik (7. Februar 2008)

schön! und so blitzeblank geputzt


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Februar 2008)

so mal n update  jetzt mit xt kurbel*spank suprosa*syntace lenker*
rohloff nr2*aufkleber von der gabel weg und nu unter 17kg


----------



## Nils schepers (10. Februar 2008)

hier is mein neues










MFG
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masta2006 (10. Februar 2008)

BlueW8 schrieb:


> Damit könnt ihr noch ein paar hundert Gramm verabschieden und dazu noch runde 1000 Euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Februar 2008)

nette sache! aber da ist mein vorderrad aber n paar gram leichter
dafür das hintere n kilo schwerer dank rohloff


----------



## wunny1980 (17. Februar 2008)

nochmal meins mit neuer mrp g2, funn vorbau und dem alten sattel.


----------



## Marciii (28. Februar 2008)

Des is mein Archi FR evo2


----------



## lagshot (4. März 2008)

@wunny1980

.....bis auf das dämpferkondom 

geiles teil


----------



## Basscommander (4. März 2008)

Sowas kommt bei mir auch nicht in die Tüte. Keine Verhüterlies über die Dämpfungselemente. Nie!

Also wenn alles klappt, denke ich, dass mein Rahmen morgen, oder übermorgen kommt. Dann gibts sofort Meldung und Bilder!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (4. März 2008)

kann ich nicht glauben das der schon kommt...drücke dir weiterhin die daumen!


----------



## Basscommander (6. März 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> kann ich nicht glauben das der schon kommt...drücke dir weiterhin die daumen!


Danke, danke!

Also ich verrate schonmal, dass ein Orangener Zonenschein Aufkleber drauf ist 

Noch ist es nicht da, aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass ich am Wochenende damit fahren kann!!!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

und ich drücke weiter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (6. März 2008)

ich drücke auch, und warte selber auf meinen


----------



## bombshell (6. März 2008)

Ich warte auch. Mein PAN soll Dienstag oder Mittwoch kommen. Nur werde ich es erst im 1-2 Wochen fahren können, Handgelenk angebrochen (blöder Baum  )!


----------



## Basscommander (7. März 2008)

Tja... auch heute ist er nicht gekommen... mal wieder ein Wochenende ohne DH-Fahren... aber macht ja nix... die Saison geht ja erst nächsten Monat los...


----------



## Basscommander (13. März 2008)

MORGEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es tut mir ja schon irgendwie ein wenign leid für meinen Chef, dass meine Arbeitskraft morgen den ganzen Tag anderweitig verplant ist 

Grüße!
Der Mo

ps.: es werden natürlich Fotos gemacht!!!


----------



## Lurnas (13. März 2008)

Na endlich! Freu mich schon für dich 

Ich warte jetzt auch schon knappe 3 Wochen geduldig.. Aber morgen fangen meine Ferien an und ich brauch mein Bike!! Also hopp hopp Zonenschein 

Gruß
Lucas


----------



## Lurnas (14. März 2008)

@Basscommander

Na, wo bleiben die Bilder? Oder bist so mit fahren beschäftigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombshell (14. März 2008)

So. Hier ist meins. Vor 2 Stunden beim Händler abgeholt und noch sehr Jungfräulich. Verletzungsbediengt kann ich leider erst in ca. 2 Wochen wieder fahren...


----------



## DirkG (14. März 2008)

@bombshell

da gratuliere ich aber! Schickes Bike! War erst vorgestern wieder mit meinem PAN DH unterwegs (durch den Sturm war man wenigstens allein im Wald) und habe die langsam abtrocknenden Trails genossen! Da meins ja ähnlich aufgebaut scheint, bin ich sicher, dass du eine gute Wahl getroffen hast. Viel Spass damit!

Dirk


----------



## leonarrrdo (15. März 2008)

alder is des geil!!!!!


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2008)

schönes teil 
was wiegt es den???


----------



## bombshell (16. März 2008)

Danke! Momentan wiegt das Rad ca. 18 Kilo. Ich will aber noch ein halbes bis ein Kilo einsparen, da ich hier den Berg noch entspannter hochkommen möchte.


----------



## flying-nik (16. März 2008)

hübsches ding, bombshell!
wie schauts aus mo, rad am start? sonst alles fit beir dir? - lang nichts mehr gehört  
mein archi bin ich derzeit ein wenig am pflegen, Federung ist im service, hier und dabrauchst neue teile.
vg, nik


----------



## Lurnas (16. März 2008)

Er ist wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit am fahren - verständlicherweise! 

Meins kommt laut Händler Anfang der Woche, d.h. Wildbad kann aufmachen und sich warm anziehn 

@Bombshell
Super Bike, gefällt mir!


----------



## Basscommander (16. März 2008)

Ach was... von wegen am fahren...
Ich weiß nicht ganz was ich noch glauben soll...
Zonenschein meinte, dass sie den Rahmen Mittwoch nachmittag zur Post gegeben haben... Der erste Scan bei DHL erfolgte allerdings erst am Freitag.
Also entweder ist das Paket so lange auf der Poststelle liegen geblieben, oder... nun ja... jeder kann sich denken was oder.
Laut DHL wird er morgen zu gestellt.
Glaub ich erst, wenn ich ihn in Händen halte.

Aber drauf freuen tu ich mich trotzdem.

Grüße!
Moritz


----------



## Lurnas (17. März 2008)

Oh je 

dann kann ich bei mir nur das beste hoffen, am Freitag hat Zonenschein gesagt, sie haben das Bike verpackt, jedoch noch nicht zur Spedition gebracht.. Mal sehn.


----------



## xMARTINx (17. März 2008)

finde es ziemlich enttäuschend und frech von zonenschein wenn ich mitbekomme wie oft sie zum mo schon gesagt haben das der rahmen unterwegs ist,ich hätte schon längst mir was anderes bestellt,das zypher ist zwar nen saustarkes bike aber so kann man mit kunden nicht umgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (17. März 2008)

Nunja... wie das halt immer bei ner Serieneinführung eines Bikes ist.
Da gibt es immer wieder kleinere und größere Problemchen.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass wir im Laden nicht ein Archimedes Testrad stehen hätten.
Von daher... nur keine Aufregung.
Im Moment liegts wirklich an DHL. 

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Basscommander (18. März 2008)

Nein... ich habe auch heute nicht vergessen bescheid zu sagen.
DHL zickt immer noch... "D auert H alt L änger"
Ich weiß schon warum wir im Laden mit UPS verschicken...
Na wie auch immer... abwarten und Tee trinken. Bin eh krank.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Lurnas (18. März 2008)

Ohje, naja kannst nichts machen, da hilft nur abwarten und dich auf schöne Stunden freuen. 

PS: Gute Besserung.


----------



## Basscommander (19. März 2008)

Aufgepasst:







MUAHAHAHAHAHA   

Parts:

Zonenschein Zypher
BoXXer Worldcup
Vivid 5.1
Formula THE ONE Greg Minaar LTD EDT.
SELLE ITALIA SLR Troy Lee Designs "Phobia"
NC17 Imperator S-Pro Steuersatz
SYNTACE LENKER/VORBAU/GRIFFE
XTR Shifter
Ultegra SL Schaltwerk
Dura Ace Kassette
TRUVATIV Holzfeller OCT
Crank Brothers Mallet
e13 LG1
DT-Swiss FR440
SUN MTX
SCHWALBE Muddy Mary

20,20kg...


----------



## xMARTINx (19. März 2008)

wurde ja endlich mal zeit,sehr sehr geil geworden das gerät!dann warten wir mal auf den ersten fahrbericht!
grüße


----------



## Lurnas (19. März 2008)

Holla die Waldfee, was ein Gerät!

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Einfahren!


----------



## xMARTINx (19. März 2008)

hey mo,stells mal ´bitte ordentlich an die ande und mach mal nen bild von der seite das man lenkwinkel und so sieht,daaaaanke
grüße


----------



## Basscommander (19. März 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> hey mo,stells mal ´bitte ordentlich an die ande und mach mal nen bild von der seite das man lenkwinkel und so sieht,daaaaanke
> grüße


ok, wird gemacht!


----------



## Basscommander (19. März 2008)

Bitte schön...
Mal den Rest vom unaufgeräumten Zimmer etwas unkenntlich gemacht 

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lurnas (20. März 2008)

Aha, so ein ordentliches Radl aber am Zimmer scheiterts?


----------



## Basscommander (20. März 2008)

Und noch eins, weils so schön ist:

und nochwas:

Reifen VR gegen Muddy Mary FR 2,35 gewechselt:

19,84 Kg!!!

Die anderen gibts in meinem Benutzeralbum!





Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (20. März 2008)

sehr geile bilder und ein wahnsinns bike!!!!!


----------



## Nils schepers (21. März 2008)

Hi, 
ich habe ein problem, meinem leo. 4x hat eine trettlagerbreite von 73mm mein lager ist auch bis 73mm zugelassen trotzdem löst sich die kurbel woran kann dies liegen?

danke im vorraus

nils


----------



## Nils schepers (21. März 2008)

ah hab in der sufu was gefunden^^


----------



## Lurnas (21. März 2008)

Endlich da!
Gleich im schlechtesten Wetter der ganzen Woche ne Ausfahrt gemacht, unglaublich das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (21. März 2008)

Lurnas schrieb:


> Endlich da!
> Gleich im schlechtesten Wetter der ganzen Woche ne Ausfahrt gemacht, unglaublich das Teil!


Tja... das hättest du auch Früher haben können, das Rad... 
jedenfalls, wenn das ein "L"-Rahmen ist.
Das haben wir nämlich seit Weihnachten im Laden stehen 

Je nachdem, was "i.T." heißt. Entweder "im Taunus", was bei uns in der Nähe wäre, oder "in Tirol", was doch recht weit weg ist. 

Aber ist schick, das Radl!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## antistoepsel (21. März 2008)

"i.T." steht für Allmersbach im Tal, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Lurnas (21. März 2008)

3 Wochen Wartezeit war ja nicht soo schlimm. Außerdem ist der Rahmen M und Frankfurt recht weit weg  (heißt "im Tal")


----------



## Basscommander (22. März 2008)

Na dann ist ja gut.
Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!!!
War noch nicht fahren... bei dem Sturm und Schnee wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr 'raus.
Aber morgen!!!

Grüße!
Der mo


----------



## xMARTINx (22. März 2008)

aber lass ordentlich krachen und dann berichte uns von rahmen und dämpfer
grüße


----------



## Basscommander (24. März 2008)

Aaaalso... waren heute draussen. Im Schnee...
Kann also leider noch nicht viel über die Fahreigenschaften berichten, da wirkliches Fahren anhand von 30cm Neuschnee und anhaltendem Schneefall nicht möglich war.
Aber drei (mehr, oder weniger) schöne Bilder hab ich:











Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## flying-nik (24. März 2008)

das müssen wir nochmal wiederholen  wie gesagt, hübsches rad man!


----------



## Astaroth (25. März 2008)

Find den Sattel Geil (das Bike auch). 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## antistoepsel (28. März 2008)

So war heut mal im Wald n bissl Singletrail fahren. Hier auch gleich noch nen Update von meinem Leo: Jetzt mit Easton EA70 Monkey Bar und Spank Griffen.


----------



## Lurnas (30. März 2008)

Ich liebe es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (2. April 2008)

heatwave schrieb:


> Fertig



Schönes Rad !

Ich würd' mir gern eins mit Starrgabel als Singlespeeder aufbauen. Aber langsam wird's eng im Keller...

Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass hier nur ein einziges Galileo vertreten ist, oder?


----------



## Basscommander (2. April 2008)

Geil Finde ich auch die Kombination von Spacerturm und Gradem Lenker... sieht irgendwie... naja, sagen wir "komisch" aus.
Und schade, dass das Rot der Naben nicht zueinander passt.

Aber sonst. Nicht schlecht.

Grüße!
Der Mo

ps.: Falls ihr ne Bremsmomentabstützung an Eurem Rad habt... Kontrolliert immer gut die Muttern... die verliert man leicht!!! *kotz*


----------



## Freeride Benni (2. April 2008)

Tja Mo, wer nen so neues und innovatives Rad wir du fährt, muss auch mich "Kinderkrankheiten" rechnen. 

LG aus EF


----------



## bodo bagger (2. April 2008)

Freeride Benni schrieb:


> Tja Mo, wer nen so neues und innovatives Rad wir du fährt, muss auch mich "Kinderkrankheiten" rechnen.
> 
> LG aus EF



Du darfst mich auch Mister LOCTIDE nennen. ist aber schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Basscommander (2. April 2008)

Was hat das jetzt mit mir zu tun, wenn ich ne schraube verlier und du Mr. LocktiTe bist???
Zusammenhang???


----------



## xMARTINx (3. April 2008)

er macht bestimmt an alle schrauben loctite,aber damit sollten die schrauben anner bremsmomentabstützung halten


----------



## Basscommander (4. April 2008)

Hab ich auch gleich dran gemacht.
Sollte jetzt halten, denk ich.
Sonntag gehts nochmal innen Wald zum weiter Testen und Dämpfungseinstellung.


----------



## bodo bagger (4. April 2008)

War der gemeinte Zusammenhang.

"Loctide" und "Schrauben einkleben" und dann wird es hoffentlich halten.


----------



## Nils schepers (14. April 2008)

so was vom wochenende... ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem rahmen eig ein 
4xer aber der macht bis jez alles mit... 
hier ein schönes bild wie ich finde



gruß
nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (15. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass hier nur ein einziges Galileo vertreten ist, oder?


Hatte ich meines hier noch nicht gepostet? Langsam verliere ich den Überblick.


----------



## Polsanne (17. April 2008)

exto schrieb:


> Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass hier nur ein einziges Galileo vertreten ist, oder?



Hab jetzt auch eins


----------



## Don Stefano (21. April 2008)

Polsanne schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch eins


Glückwunsch, sieht gut aus  Wenn du das Bild in groß hast, kannst du es ins Benutzeralbum hochladen?


----------



## Polsanne (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

kurz mal ein Foto vom ersten Einfahren. Bis jetzt alle Erwartungen voll erfüllt  

Zwei Freunde haben sich auch schon in den Rahmen verguckt. Werde wohl nicht lange allein sein.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Mai 2008)

Sehr geil!

Wie passt der 2.4er Reifen durch den Rahmen und was sagt die Wage?


----------



## downhill biker (7. Mai 2008)

mein neues radl,
was soll ich sagen fährt absolut genial schön gemacht der rahmen
funzt überl hammer und das geilste is das gewicht!

16,6 Kg komplett mit pedalen und allem andren zeug.
is noch nich ganz fertig.
ein roter chris king und eine rote hope sattelklemme und vllt ein weißer sattel werden folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill biker (7. Mai 2008)

sry. isn bissl groß aber noch eins:


----------



## antistoepsel (7. Mai 2008)

sehr nice!


----------



## Lockedup90 (7. Mai 2008)

Sieht echt mal porno aus. Wie ist der Luftdämpfer??


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön ! (Bis auf den Kettenstrebenschutz.)


----------



## downhill biker (9. Mai 2008)

ja ich weiss,
der kettenschutz war auch nur ne not anfriemmelung^^
da kommt natürlich noch was ordentliches!

aber danke!


----------



## Basscommander (9. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob ein Luftdämpfer für dich so das richtige ist... aber erstmal abwarten!

jedesmal, wenn ich ein Archi sehe, fällt mir wieder auf wie schön tief mein Tretlager ist 

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## böser_wolf (12. Mai 2008)

so mal ein foto zum thema touren mit dem archi 
gestern irgendwo zwischen nusshardt und dem schneeberg im fichtelgebirge
auf dem fränkischem gebirgswanderweg


----------



## FreeriderMuc (25. Mai 2008)

Das PAN von Bombshell ist echt der Hammer, leider das einzige hier mit Foto.

Überlege noch wegen der Farbe, soll ich es in weiß oder schwarz bestellen? Sind die Aufkleber dann jeweils in der anderen Farbe (also weiße Aufkleber bei schwarzem Rahmen und schwarze Aufkleber bei weißem Rahmen)?

Weiß das jemand? Und die Farbe der Gabel beim Pan FR? Ist die Domain immer silber?


----------



## bombshell (25. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, kann man bei der Bestellung seine Wunschfarbe (weiß, schwarz, orange) aussuchen. Da es ja Handmade in Germany ist, sollte das für Zonenschein ja kein Problem darstellen.
Gruß bombshell


----------



## RolandMC (26. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir von euch einer das Baujahr von diesem Archi nennen.
Drauf steht Archi DH evo IV
Hab ich bei einer Versteigerungsplattform erworben es ist in einem sehr guten Zustand würde es als neuwertig bezeichnen. Leider finde ich nicht sehr viel über diesen Biketyp.

danke für euere Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


der Archimedes ist Baujahr 2004 und wir haben Ihn komplett vor ca. 12 Monaten überholt.

Mfg


----------



## RolandMC (27. Mai 2008)

danke für die schnelle Antwort Dirk.

Der Federweg wurde hinten mit 180 mm angegeben. Ist das rahmenbedingt, oder kann ich einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen. Habe noch einen rumliegen.

Roland


----------



## Dirk Andres (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,


der Hinterbau ist für 210 mm Federweg ausgelegt.
Du benötigst einen Dämpfer mit 222 mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub.
Die Federhärte für einen Fahrergewicht 80 kg beträgt 500 lbs.
Des Weiteren benötigst Du die dafür passenden Dämpferbleche welche am Hauptrahmen verschraubt sind. Diese kannst Du bei uns bestellen.
Das Paar inkl. Schrauben kostet 19,90

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Basscommander (5. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Zypher.

Danke an Dirk, das mit den Helicoils hat wunderbar funktioniert!
Habs gleich auf beiden Seiten gemacht!  






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Man sieht sich in Thale!!!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2008)

sieht richtig lecker aus!!!bis in thale!


----------



## GrossmanFRX (13. Juni 2008)

sagt mal fahrn sich die bikes auch so geil wie sie aussehen?
wenn ja fang ich gleich an zu weinen^^
ne wenn ich irgendwann mal geld haben sollte, kauf ich mir so ein teil.
bis dahin werde ich wohl weiterhin fleißig auf meinem grossman frx durch den taunus rollen -.-


----------



## Basscommander (13. Juni 2008)

GrossmanFRX schrieb:


> sagt mal fahrn sich die bikes auch so geil wie sie aussehen?
> wenn ja fang ich gleich an zu weinen^^
> ne wenn ich irgendwann mal geld haben sollte, kauf ich mir so ein teil.
> bis dahin werde ich wohl weiterhin fleißig auf meinem grossman frx durch den taunus rollen -.-



Du hast ja keine Ahnung... noch viel geiler!
Der Wahnsinn!
Absolut das beste, was ich bisher gefahren bin!

Wie Taunus...???
Kenn ich dich?

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Dirtsteve (16. Juni 2008)

samma BASS fährst du ne Formula oro bianoco mit ner HOPE scheibe vorne? 
funkt des gut?
und bissu mit den SCHWALBE Tires zufrieden?
wills nur so wissen ! Weil ich hasse sie ! sie rutschen ständig von der felge!


----------



## Nils schepers (16. Juni 2008)

auch wenn die frage nich an mich gerichtet war mir ist nen schwalbe noch nie runtergerutscht inerhalb von 2 jahren. Der Maxxis is mir innerhalb von 4 wochen 2 mall runter^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2008)

@Dirtsteve: Das is keine Hope-Scheibe (die sind schöner ), sondern die zweiteilige Formula-Scheibe.


----------



## Basscommander (17. Juni 2008)

Dirtsteve schrieb:


> samma BASS fährst du ne Formula oro bianoco mit ner HOPE scheibe vorne?
> funkt des gut?
> und bissu mit den SCHWALBE Tires zufrieden?
> wills nur so wissen ! Weil ich hasse sie ! sie rutschen ständig von der felge!



Das ist eine Formula THE ONE in der Greg Minaar ltd. edt..
Sind Vo+Hi Formula Scheiben. (220mm+200mm)
Schwalbe Reifen gehen bei mir gut, mir sind die noch nie... und meine NOCH NIE(!!!!) von der Felge gesprungen. Weder als DH-Version, noch in der FR-Version.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## Alu (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar neue Pics von mir und meinem Archi. Geschossen auf unserem Home Spot vom Fotografen Dirk Fellert, der uns in letzter zeit ziemlich oft begleitet  
















mfg Alu


----------



## downhill biker (17. Juni 2008)

servus...
fahre seit ner ganzen weile nur schwalbe reifen und hab eher weniger probs.
also von der felge is mir noch keiner runter!sin immer so kleiner "mängel"

anosnsten die räder sin der oberporno!
fahrn sich genial!


----------



## downhill biker (17. Juni 2008)




----------



## kdda (17. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Archimedes DH Race bestellen.
Nun meine Frage: Welche Rahmengröße ist für mich am besten? Ich bin 1,79m.
Ich saß schon einmal (meine ich zumindest) auf einem Rahmen der Größe M, allerdings kam mir der so klein vor, dass ich nicht glauben kann das der M war.   ich kam beim lenken (im sitzen) mit dem Lenker an meine Knie.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

Mfg
Marc

PS: Wie viel ist eigentlich bei Lieferung schon zusammengebaut? Wird es überhaupt zusammengebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2008)

Zonenschein wird Dir sicher auch gerne helfen.


----------



## kdda (18. Juni 2008)

So! Habe mein Archimedes bestellt! 

Hoffe es kommt bald, kann es kaum erwarten   ...

Werde es hier dann auch verewigen..


----------



## Basscommander (19. Juni 2008)

Aber können wir uns darauf einigen hier wirklich nur Bilder der Fahrräder zu posten und keine "Action-Pics"?!
Dafür machen wir dann doch am besten nen neuen Thread auf, oder?

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## kdda (19. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe da nichts gegen  
Würde sogar direkt damit anfangen, nur leider habe ich noch keine Actionpics^^ ... 
Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr das jetzt schon macht, damit die Wartezeit ein bischen angenemer wird


----------



## Basscommander (19. Juni 2008)

kdda schrieb:


> Also ich habe da nichts gegen
> Würde sogar direkt damit anfangen, nur leider habe ich noch keine Actionpics^^ ...
> Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr das jetzt schon macht, damit die Wartezeit ein bischen angenemer wird



siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=342540

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## anne7714 (17. Juli 2008)

Fahrer: Mo
Kamera:Ich





Fahrer:Nik
Kamera: Ich


----------



## Lurnas (17. Juli 2008)

Sehen schnell aus 

Aber Actionpics bitte in der Actionpicthread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=342540


----------



## sengi (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo -Zonenschein mal anders
ohne Federweg nur starr - geil oder??


----------



## Basscommander (21. Juli 2008)

Sehr cool!

Hast du die Geometrie darauf anpassen lassen?

Grüße!
Mo


----------



## sengi (21. Juli 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich habe ich im Vorfeld keine genauen Untersuchungen angestrengt.
Hab halt das genommen, was am Markt zu bekommen ist. Muß allerdings sagen,
das die Komponenten gut harmonieren und ich mich sehr wohl fühle auf diesem Bike.
Habs allerdings noch nicht im Gelände auspobiert - müßte hierzu die Bereifung wechseln.
Spätestens im Herbst kann ich dann mehr hierzu erzählen.

Saludos
sengi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeriderMuc (29. Juli 2008)

So hier mal mein neuer Horst:
Seit einer Woche bei mir. 

# Rahmenan FR evo I
# Dämpfer: Fox Van R
# Gabel: Rock SHox Totem Coil
# Felgen: Mavic EX 325 
# Naben: DT Swiss 370
# Speichen: DT Swiss Competition
# Umwerfer / Kettenführung: Sram X.7 / Truvativ
# Schaltwerk: Sram X.7
# Schalthebel: Sram X.7
# Kette: Sram PC 971
# Ritzel: Sram PC 970
# Kurbel: Truvativ Ruktion 2-fach
# Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer XR
# Steuersatz: NG Sports
# Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
# Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt
# Griffe: NG Sports
# Bremse: Avid Code 5
# Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR
# Reifen: Maxxis High Roller 2.35
# Schläuche: Maxxis
# Sattel: SDG Bel Air


----------



## Marciii (29. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön 
Viel spaß damit, lass schön krachen!!!!


----------



## Motivatus (8. August 2008)

uff


----------



## Lurnas (12. August 2008)

Poserbild aus Portes du Soleil:


----------



## Lurnas (13. August 2008)

Update (Funn Skinny Sattel, X.9 Trigger)


----------



## oldmen (16. August 2008)

hallo an alle, bin neu hier im forum und hab da auch mal gleich ne frage wegen mein bike. ich hoffe mein foto kann man jetzt nachfolgend sehen:







um welchen jahrgang handelt es sich und welche dämpferlänge ist die maximal funktionierende (z.Z.: ist glaube ich ein 210mm drinn)? und: wieviel Federweg ist möglich?

danke euch schonmal vorweg für eure antworten...

mfg


----------



## flying-nik (20. August 2008)

mal ein ZS in adäquater Umgebung  



vom Rad sieht man nicht umbedingt viel - wirklich "neu" sind auch eh nur Bremsanlage, I-Lager und Kettenblatt... von daher
vg, Nik


----------



## Basscommander (20. August 2008)

@ oldmen:

hast du ne Rahmennummer dran?
Wenn ja, dann sollte die ungefähr so aussehen, es sei dennn, Zonenschein hat die zwischendrin mal geändert:

AXXX wobei ein "X" eine Zahl darstellt.
Ich habe zum beispiel die Rahmennummer 

Z802 

was so viel heißt wie:
Z = Zypher
8 = 2008
02 = zweiter gebauter Rahmen

Daran kann man wunderbar das Produktionsjahr erkennen.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege!

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## oldmen (20. August 2008)

hallo,

da ist gar keine rahmen nummer drauf. 

wo sollte sie stehen?


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (20. August 2008)

Unter dem Tretlager ist die Bezeichnung eingeprägt.


----------



## oldmen (20. August 2008)

ne is nix.... mir wurde gesagt der käufer hatte die wahl ob mit oder ohne....


----------



## Dirk Andres (20. August 2008)

Hallo,


nach meiner Einschätzung müsste der Rahmen Baujahr 2002 sein.
Dieses Modell wurde zwischen 2000-2003 gebaut.
Dämpfereinbaulänge ist 216 mm, dies ergibt 200 mm Federweg.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## oldmen (22. August 2008)

danke dir.. welche dämpfer passen rein, bzw. mit welchen habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht in dem rahmen?

mfg


----------



## atxonedhred (24. August 2008)

hallo, hab da mal ne frage an die zonenschein experten,
weiss jemand wie das 2007 ner team bike von harriet aussieht bzw kann mir mal jemand nen foto zeigen!!!
wär super wichtig, danke!!!


----------



## wunny1980 (24. August 2008)

müsste so aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldmen (25. August 2008)

@zonenschein:

kann man den schlüssel für die lager käuflich erwerben (damit ich die Lager warten, nachziehen etc. kann) ?

und:
wenn man spezielle wünsche zum Rahmen hat (z.B.: extra Verstärkung) können die erfüllt werden?

danke

achso, habe das archi DH-1


----------



## atxonedhred (25. August 2008)

Alles klar, danke dir wunny1980!!!
das war echt super, du hast mir sehr geholfen!!!


----------



## flying-nik (27. August 2008)

@ atxonedhred
ist ein zypher mit fox 40.
stell dir das oben gepostete Rad vom Prescher mit Bremsmomentabstützung, tieferem Tretlager und mehr Federweg vor. Die Anlenkung ist auch anders gstaltet. hier in der Gallery müsste schon ein zypher vom "Bascommander" gepostet worden sein.

gruß, nik


----------



## wunny1980 (27. August 2008)

er meinte doch das 2007er rad. da war das zypher doch noch nicht am markt.
oder sind die teamfahrer schon letztes jahr mit dem hobel gefahren?
in rittershausen und winterberg hatten doch noch alle ein archimedes.

und hier nochmal meins.


----------



## atxonedhred (28. August 2008)

ne, das zypher hatte sie vorrieges jahr noch nicht, dass weiss ich, aber danke nochmal für euere bemühungen!!!


----------



## dawglas (16. September 2008)

Hab am Wochenende mein Pan abgeholt.
Wetter ist leider nich so, deswegen gibts noch keine Bilder im arttypischen Lebensraum.
Die Farbe kommt auf dem Bild auch nicht so rüber. In real sieht das -passend zur ostdt. Herkunft- aus wie'n alter Reichsbahn-Wagen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut !


----------



## TheRacer (17. September 2008)

Rein Optisch wäre ein kürzerer Vorbau besser.

Gefällt aber auch so mächtig gut.


----------



## Basscommander (17. September 2008)

Also mein Ideal-Enduro/Freerider sieht ja so aus wie das PAN FR 2009 in Kombi mit ner Hammerschmidt.

Naja... irgendwann 

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## böser_wolf (17. September 2008)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Rein Optisch wäre ein kürzerer Vorbau besser.
> 
> Gefällt aber auch so mächtig gut.



jo seh ich auch so    beides
aber hey wie fährt das teil und was wiegt es den ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawglas (18. September 2008)

Wiegen tuts laut uralt-Federwage 14.8kg. Ich glaub aber es ist etwas mehr.
Der 75mm Vorbau macht Sinn wenn man auch bergauf fahren will. Da ist so schon nich viel Druck am VR.

Bergab gehts sogar noch besser 
Ist viel wendiger und verspielter als ich gedacht hätte.

Schade nur dass ständig was knirscht. Hab noch nicht rausgekriegt was das ist.


----------



## dasbournce (20. November 2008)

Nun lange lange hats gedauert bis ich ma nen foto gemacht hab  
Aber nun das Ergebniss mein Archimedes


----------



## Bäda90 (22. November 2008)




----------



## deathmetalex (22. November 2008)

...so, und hier mal meins. Es ist aber noch nicht fertig.


----------



## nightwolf (23. November 2008)

Meins musste heute in Schnee und Matsch raus, keine Gnade.
So sah es am Anfang der Tour aus, fuer Fotos vom Ende wuerde ich gelyncht werden. Unter meterdicker Fangopackung werkelte die Kiste aber ohne Schwaechen bis nach Hause 






LG ... Wolfi


----------



## atxonedhred (24. November 2008)

Endlich ist es da, das würd ne echte Rakete für die nächste saison, wenns fertig ist gibts nochn Bild!!!


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2008)

@dasbournce: Fast übersehen....gefällt mir sehr gut, dein Archimedes.


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2008)

Wie oft willst du den Mist noch posten ?


----------



## dani1987 (9. Dezember 2008)

ende dezember kommen die neuen teile, hehe
neue bilder gibts dann au


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (10. Dezember 2008)

Schon schick.
Dann bitte nicht mehr vor ne weiße Wand stellen.

Da kommt die Kamera mit der Belichtung immer durcheinander 
Deswegen ist das Bike auch so dunkel.


----------



## dani1987 (12. Dezember 2008)

so, jetz mal im freien^^




ride on


----------



## polobaer (12. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen, da die bergab-fraktion hier deutlich zu sehr dominiert...hier mal eines der wenigen Galileos..
(ist gerade fertig -wird noch dreckig.. ;-))


----------



## Basscommander (13. Dezember 2008)

Um die Fraktion gleich wieder zu stärken:

Hier mal mein Radl mit neuen Füßen:





Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2008)

Das sind aber keine Spank ?!?


----------



## dani1987 (13. Dezember 2008)

geiles geschossmir gefällt der Platzangst sticker^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (13. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das sind aber keine Spank ?!?



funn mtx klon


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2008)

Schauen ein bißchen aus wie rundgebogene Eisenbahnschienen...trotzdem ist der Basscommander wahrscheinlich 3x so schnell wie ich...


----------



## Bäda90 (14. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Basscommander (15. Dezember 2008)

Sind in der Tat FUNN "Decender". Die werden von SUN hergestellt.
Ist exakt eine MTX33 nur halt eben in weiß.
Wie schön es doch immer ist, wenn man mal nen Aufkleber entfernt


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2008)

sieht schick aus!


----------



## Basscommander (15. Dezember 2008)

Muahahahaha:









POSING DELUXE


----------



## anne7714 (15. Dezember 2008)

Poser


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2008)

und dann noch so nen schlechtes bild von so nem geilen bike


----------



## Basscommander (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß... hab mitm Handy kein besseres hinbekommen.
Wird aber schnellstens ausgetauscht... also, das Bild.


----------



## Basscommander (18. Dezember 2008)

Sooo... ohne spammen zu wollen...
Hier mal die schönen Bildchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (18. Dezember 2008)

möhre. und wieder den ganzen hof mit chemikalien verseucht?!


ot: sms bekommen?


----------



## Basscommander (18. Dezember 2008)

Ach was... ist nur warmes Wasser mit SpÃ¼li... alles biologisch abbaubar.

OT:
Hamm wa allet daa. Kostenpunkt fÃ¼r beide 60,- â¬.


----------



## ewoq (18. Dezember 2008)

allet klar, hol ich morgen


----------



## BrEmBo. (1. Januar 2009)

Hier meins:





Heute bekommen und aufgebaut!

da die Teileliste:

-Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes DH Evo IV Crown 2007
-Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC2X von 2007
-Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 6way
-Bremsen: Avid Code von 2007 mit 210er Scheiben vo und hi
-Laufräder: Sun Ringlé Naben mit Spank Subrosa Felge vorne 26" hinten Spank Stiffy 24"
-Berreifung: vorne Maxxis Minion DH F 2.5
 hinten Maxxis High Roller 2.5
-Steuersatz: Zonenschein Heavy Duty DH aus Edelstahl
-Sattel: SDG Big Boy
-Innenlager: Race Face X-Type Innenlager in Gold
-Kurbeln: Race Face Evolove DH
-Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
-Pedalen: Crank Brothers 5050xx Silber/Schwarz 2007
-Schaltwerk: Sram X-9 2007
-Trigger: Sram X-7 2007
-Vorbau: DaBomb 60mm
-Lenker: Funn FlatOut 710mm

So und jetzt Wird morgen noch der Sattel vorgeschoben und in Bikeparks oder so kommt aus Style ein Spank Subrosa Freeride Sattel drauf der Big Boy nur hier bei und und so falls man (die Eier) ihn mal brauchen. 

en besseres Bild mach ich morgen bei gescheitem licht^^


----------



## BrEmBo. (23. Januar 2009)

-Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes DH Evo IV Crown 2007
-Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC2X von 2007
-Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco TST R von 2007
-Bremsen: Avid Code von 2007 mit 210er Scheiben vo und hi
-Laufräder: Sun Ringlé Naben mit Spank Subrosa Felge vorne 26" hinten Spank Stiffy 24"
-Berreifung: vorne Maxxis Minion DH F 2.5
hinten Maxxis High Roller 2.5
-Steuersatz: Zonenschein Heavy Duty DH aus Edelstahl
-Sattel: SDG Big Boy
-Innenlager: Race Face X-Type Innenlager in Gold
-Kurbeln: Race Face Evolove DH
-Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
-Pedalen: Crank Brothers 5050xx Silber/Schwarz 2007
-Schaltwerk: Sram X-9 2007
-Trigger: Sram X-7 2007
-Vorbau: Marzocchi Direct Mount Stem 53mm
-Lenker: Reverse Components 710mm

So und jetzt Wird morgen noch der Sattel vorgeschoben und in Bikeparks oder so kommt aus Style ein Spank Subrosa Freeride Sattel drauf der Big Boy nur hier bei und und so falls man (die Eier) ihn mal brauchen.


----------



## luvodh (23. Januar 2009)

sehr geil und clean


----------



## wunny1980 (23. Januar 2009)

was ist das für eine dämpferaufnahme? die schaut ja viel kürzer aus als meine. hast du die geändert oder war die schon am bike? das ist doch auch das evo 4 von 07 ?
ich hatte mal den dirk gefragt wegen einer kürzeren aufnahme um das tretlager etwas abzusenken. aber laut dirk sollte das bei der crown version nicht möglich sein.  

meine schaut so aus. 


 

der marzocchi ist doch auch 222mm lang.wenn das so doch geht, guck doch mal bitte wie hoch dein tretlager ist.


----------



## dani1987 (25. Januar 2009)

soso, jetz mit n paar neuen parts....hinterrad muss ich aber erst noch einspeichen



den dhx 5.0 musst ich gegen mein alten vanilla rc austauschen....war 2 wochen stuggi und hab die zugstufe gekillt

die goldenen parts werden demnächst noch rot lackiert........und evtl der rahmen nochmal neu....vllt blau


----------



## BrEmBo. (25. Januar 2009)

he also da ich hinten 24" fahre kann ich andere platten nehmen... kann man auch bei zonenschein kaufen für 19,90 aber meine hat mir ein kumpel gemacht welche minimal anders sind als die kurzen für 19,90 von zonenschein.
ich habe massig viel federweg... habe gemessen, da der dämpfer steiler als normal sitz habe ich ca. 250mm und fahre auch nur eine 300er feder auf 67kg.

lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=Erwin=- (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal 

wisst ihr vielleicht was für eine dämpferlänge beim archimedes '09 eingebaut ist??
was hat es denn genau mit den plättchen aufsich....??
bei längeren Plättchen wird des trettlager wahrscheinlich erhöht und der lenkerwinke änder sich oder? 

Lg Erwin


----------



## BrEmBo. (28. Januar 2009)

he ja also ich habe letztens mit zonenschein getelt weil ich was wissen wollte wegen der geo bei nem 241er und die ham gesagt ja beim 09er wär alles anders komplett neue geo aber bild hab ich auch noch nich gesehen.

lg sven


----------



## Basscommander (31. Januar 2009)

Einabulänge ist 222mm.
Die Platten verändern den Sitz des Dämpfers.
Dadurch ändern sich Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel.

Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## BrEmBo. (31. Januar 2009)

nein nich unbedingt! die platten die ich habe machen oben raus genau die 19mm unterschied zwichen nem 222er un nem 241er platz! deshalb bleiben lenkwinkel und tretlagerhöher gleich.
die zonenschein team räder werden mit diesen platten aber nem 222er gefahren, somit wird das innenlager niedriger und der lenkwinkel flacher. da ich das auch wollte aber auch mehr federweg fahre ich noch zusätzlich 24".

wenn noch fragen sind fragt^^

lg sven


----------



## Keviiin (18. Februar 2009)

Hi, das ist mein Archimedes FR EVO I. Es ist immoment noch in der Aufbaufahse, es wird noch einiges geändert(Gabel, Laufrad, usw...)
MFG Kevin
Bitte Voten


----------



## dual-mdc (18. Februar 2009)

na hoffentlich wird an dem rad noch was gemacht. 
so wie es hier zu sehen ist, ist es ja der totale haufen. der arme rahmen, hat echt besseres verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (20. Februar 2009)

-aufkleber ab
-sc gabel rein (passt besser an das FR)
-lenker/vorbau neu 
-schwarze sattelstütze
-sattel (ist bestimmt bequem, aber mit der sattelstellung/höhe 
 wirst du ja eh nicht viel drauf sitzen)

und schon is der bock schön.


ist das ein 2009er hinterbau??


----------



## Keviiin (20. Februar 2009)

Hi,
Ja wie schon gesagt es wird noch einiges geändert(nur immoment ist mir das geld ausgegang) Und das ausfallende ist von 2009.
MFG Kevin


----------



## antistoepsel (10. März 2009)

So hier mal ein Update von meinem Leo:


----------



## bodo bagger (10. März 2009)

bin ein großer Freund der "Remove before flight" Anhänger..... sehr geil.


----------



## p /-\ z (11. März 2009)

hi.
bin neu hier, normalerweiße im grünen forum (Ö) unterwegs 
hoffe hier sachliche diskussionen über Zonenschein führen zu können, da diese hier doch mehr verbreitet sind.

hier mal die part-liste unsrer bikes für 09:

Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes, L
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Team
Steuersatz: Zonenschein
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kettenblatt: Shimano XT 36 Z
Führung: E-Thirteen LG1 mit Taco 36 Z
Kette: Sram
Pedale: Nc17 Sudpin III
Bremsen: Shimano Saint (203/180mm)
Vorbau: Straitline Boxxer direct mount
Lenker: Reverse XXL DH-Race "fli-bar" flat 760mm
Griffe: Zonenschein
Sattel: Selle San Marco, ASP
Sattelstütze: Truvative Team
Sattelklemme: Truvative
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 medium-cage
Schalthebel: Sram X.9

LRS1:
Laufrad VR: Mavic EN521 auf Hope ProII 
Laufrad HR: Mavic EN521 auf Hope ProII 12*150mm
Schläuche: Schwalbe FR
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Wetscream 2.5 42a 2Ply 
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Wetscream 2.5 60a 2Ply 
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra

LRS2:
Laufrad VR: Mavic Deetracks
Laufrad HR: Mavic Deetracks 12*150mm
Schläuche: Schwalbe FR
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 front 42a 2Ply
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 front 60a 2Ply
Kassette: Sram PG 970 RR

Gewicht gesamt ca. 17.5 kg

*auf den bildern fehlt noch:*
-lenker und vorbau 
-leitungen kürzen
-kettenstrebenschutz
-kette,sattelstütze und gabelschaft kürzen

hoffe es gefällt.lg


----------



## Lurnas (14. März 2009)

Schönes Bike!

Hier mal wieder meins, neu sind die Saint Bremsen und der Sunline V1 Lenker:


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2009)

Eigentlich sehr schön, bis auf den Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## BrEmBo. (14. März 2009)

find auch ganz toll nur sattelstütze würd ich noch kürzen. oder falls du auch ne lange brauchst ne 2te holen.

hier mein archi:


----------



## Le-crew (19. März 2009)

Moinsen hier mal mein  Zoni Archimedes DH Race 09 . Bis auf die Bremszüge bleibt´s erstmal so die kommen noch in Stahlflex.


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2009)

Sehr schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p /-\ z (21. März 2009)

sodala, zumindest für ca.5 wochen ist es mal fertig, dann wird wieder bissl was geändert. 

grund:
straightline vorbau für die boxxer können wir, aufgrund der tatsache den schaft der gabel für ca.5 wochen nicht kürzen zu dürfen, nicht montieren.
der vorbau is nämlich so kurz (28mm) dass man den schaft nicht länger als 1,5 cm über die obere brücke überstehen lassen kann...

*partlist:*
Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes, L
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Team 09 (in ca.5 wochen: Boxxer Team 2010)
Steuersatz: Zonenschein
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kettenblatt: Shimano XT 36 Z
Führung: E-Thirteen LG1 mit Taco 36 Z
Kette: Sram
Pedale: Nc17 Sudpin III
Bremsen: Shimano Saint (203/180mm)
Vorbau: Truvative Holzfeller (in ca.5 wochen: Straitline Boxxer direct mount)
Lenker: Reverse XXL DH-Race "fli-bar" flat 760mm
Griffe: Zonenschein
Sattel: Selle San Marco, ASP
Sattelstütze: Truvative Team
Sattelklemme: Truvative
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 medium-cage
Schalthebel: Sram X.9

LRS1:
Laufrad VR: Mavic EN521 auf Hope ProII 
Laufrad HR: Mavic EN521 auf Hope ProII 12*150mm
Schläuche: Schwalbe FR
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Wetscream 2.5 42a 2Ply 
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Wetscream 2.5 60a 2Ply 
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra

LRS2: (auf den bildern)
Laufrad VR: Mavic Deetracks
Laufrad HR: Mavic Deetracks 12*150mm
Schläuche: Schwalbe FR
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 front 42a 2Ply
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 front 60a 2Ply
Kassette: Sram PG 970 RR

Gewicht gesamt ca. 17.5 kg 

bitte um postive als auch negative kritik.
der lenker hat schon seinen grund 

lg


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike ! Ohne die Penisersatz-Sattelstütze schaut der Rahmen gleich viel stimmiger aus. Nice !
Was sind das für Bremsscheiben ?


----------



## p /-\ z (21. März 2009)

dankeschön.
sind von tektro(baugleich A2Z) und kosten 10 oder 12,-
am 1.LRS sind originale shimano drauf...

lg


----------



## Alu (26. März 2009)

Mein gepimptes Archimedes für Saison 09  
Viel Nerven und Geld hats gekostet  hoffe es gefällt .. 
















Alu


----------



## Basscommander (26. März 2009)

Seeehr geil!!!

Gefällt mir!


----------



## deathmetalex (26. März 2009)

mir auch!


----------



## p /-\ z (26. März 2009)

mir auch, bis auf:

-aufrund des langen steuerrohrs würd ich auf jeden fall den spacer unterm vorbau entfernen und ev. einen lenker mit weniger rise montieren.

-sattelstützenmaß is nicht mein geschmak 

lg


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (29. März 2009)

hy ich hab deinen eintrag eben gelesen ! also ich hab das selbe archimedes dh1  das müßte ein baujahr von 2001 sein federweg beträgt 220mm (ist ja auch abhängig vom dämferhub) und die maximale einbaulänge vom dämpfer ist 216 (ist zwar echt knapp aber bei mir gehts!)


----------



## Basscommander (29. März 2009)

p /-\ z schrieb:


> mir auch, bis auf:
> 
> -aufrund des langen steuerrohrs würd ich auf jeden fall den spacer unterm vorbau entfernen und ev. einen lenker mit weniger rise montieren.



Das geht nicht, weil der Steuersatz zu breit baut.
Das mit dem Lenker ist nun wirklich Geschmackssache!



p /-\ z schrieb:


> -sattelstützenmaß is nicht mein geschmak
> 
> lg


Muss das denn jedes Mal wieder angesprochen werden???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p /-\ z (29. März 2009)

wieso sollte man wegen dem steuersatz den spacer unterm vorbau nicht weglassen oder gegen einen minimalen von 2-3 mm ersetzen können?


----------



## BrEmBo. (29. März 2009)

er hat glaube den zwichen dem steuersatz und der oberen brücke gemeint...


----------



## p /-\ z (29. März 2009)

ja,da hab ich auch 5 mm drinnen, aber den zw. brücke und vorbau halte ich für mehr als überflüssig...


----------



## Basscommander (30. März 2009)

Ja, na klar meine ich den unter der Brücke... Sorry, hab mich verlesen.

Aber was den Rest an geht... zum Glück muss/will ja der ALU damit fahren und nicht Du, gelle?!  Von daher find ich solche Aussagen eher sinnlos...


----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2009)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Von daher find ich solche Aussagen eher sinnlos...



jein da du bei archi schon recht hoch baust 
sollte der alu mal die spacer über den vorbau setzten zum testen 
so wegen druck aufs vorderrad 
aber er baut ja noch 
test kommt ja noch 

hehe  die sonne scheint werd jetzt wohl mein archi mal auf den haustrail los lassen


----------



## BrEmBo. (30. März 2009)

Hier meins:





Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes DH Evo III Crown 2007
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco TST R 2007 241mm anstatt 222
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC2X VA 2007
Felgen: Spank Subrosa 26" VR
Spank Stiffy 24" HR
Naben: Sun Ringlé Abbah DH/Lawhill
Bremse: Avid Code Magnesium 2008
Scheiben: Magura Wave Disc 210/210
Reifen: Maxxis Minion F DH 2.5
Maxxis Highroller 2.5
Steuersatz: Zonenschein Heavy Duty DH Edelstahl
Vorbau: Marzocchi Direct Mount Stem 53mm
Lenker: Reverse Components DH 710mm
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve DH
Innenlager: Race Face X-Type
Pedalen: Crank Brothers 5050xx
Trigger: Sram X-7
Schaltwerk: Sram X-9
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Sattel: K.A

2tes Voderrad:
-Hope Pro II
-Mavic Ex729Disc 
-Maxxis Ardent Triple Compound 2.4"
-oder Maxxis Wetscream 42a 2.5"

Gewicht:  ca.19,4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2009)

hmm warum hast du den dämpfer so eingebaut 
hast du mal ohne feder getestet ob der ausgleichsbehälter 
bis zum querrohr kommt ???????
na wahrscheinlich reichts


----------



## BrEmBo. (30. März 2009)

ja ahbe es ausprobeirt nur durch die andere dämpferaufnahme dotzt sonst der tst hebel am ausgleichsbehälter ans querrohr wenn er anders drinnen ist.

wie findet ihr es sonst so?


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2009)

1. Brauchst du einen TST Dämpfer ? Roco WC ginge doch auch.
2. Warum ein längerer Dämpfer ?
3. 24" im Dhler mag ich net. Spank-Felgen auch net.

Sonst eigentlich schön.


----------



## BrEmBo. (30. März 2009)

Der Roco WC ist nicht so schön rot aber wenn einer tauschen wollen würde... na kla gerne doch.
24" weil sonst reifen mit der sattelklemme kolidirt bei einem 241er deswegen wenn jemand nen 22er gegen ne 241er tauschen will... gerne.
un zu spank. naja ist ansichtssache

lg sven


----------



## böser_wolf (31. März 2009)

so mal meins jetzt ohne rohloff 
mz66 sl  rock*shox pearl*reverse naben*spank felgen*quad bremse*fat alberts*xtkurbel*syntace lenker 
gewicht 16,3kilo


----------



## Z Galileo EVO2 (5. April 2009)

Das ist mein neues Zonenschein Galileo EVO III

Einfach nur Geil 

Und das rad meiner Freundin (Simplon Mytos), auch vieleicht bald eine Zonenschein Liebhaberin.

Wenn Interesse an dem Simplon besteht einfach schreiben.
Rahmenhöhe: 40cm 
Austattung: Weiße Rohloff, Magura Disc Brake, Marzzochi Worldcup Federgabel usw...


----------



## faloun (23. April 2009)

sehr schönes bike,
ich habe mir auch schon überlegt eins zu kaufen aber ohne rohloff! was wiegt denn das gute stück?


----------



## Z Galileo EVO2 (23. April 2009)

Weiß garnicht genau, habe immoment sehr wenig zeit. Werde das aber nochmal wiegen und dir dann bescheit sagen.

Warum keine Rohloff?

Rohloff ist das geielste was es giebt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faloun (23. April 2009)

ich weis nich ,vieleicht muss ich einfach nur noch überzeugt werden.aber da ich öffter mal nen marathon mit fahre is mir das gewicht noch n bissl viel.wie ist das den von der übersetzung ,gibts da große unterschiede zur normalen schaltung?


----------



## nightwolf (25. April 2009)

faloun schrieb:


> (...) wie ist das den von der übersetzung ,gibts da große unterschiede zur normalen schaltung?


Dreck, Eis und Schnee machen der Schaltung nix aus, das ist der Unterschied zur Kettenschaltung. Details www.rohloff.de 
Bandbreite und Stufung sind in etwa ebenbuertig.

'Normal' ist die Kettenschaltung beim MTB uebrigens nur aufgrund ihrer Verbreitung.
Wertneutral betrachtet ist die Kettenschaltung beim MTB eine Uebernahme aus dem Strassenradsport und technisch schlichtweg ungeeignet, daran aendert auch die Tatsache nix, dass das die meisten noch nicht gemerkt haben  

War heute erst wieder mit meinem Zoni und der Rohlex im Oberland unterwegs, leider ohne Fotoeisen. Die Stimmung war traumhaft mit der Baumbluete ueberall (Heuschnupfen hab ich zum Glueck nicht )

Kaum zu glauben, dass es vor ein paar Wochen noch so aussah:







LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaäl (26. April 2009)

hallo
da hier sich viele mit dem bike auskennen hab ich mal eine frage
hab vor mir von nem freund das 07er zonenschein archi dh evo IV zu kaufen 
und wollt es mir mit 66 und vll dhx air  also freerider aubauen
weil es ja eh ein recht hohes tretlager hat wollte ich einen kürzeren dämpfer einbauen, also mit weniger hub
und vorne ein Sc, dass die front nicht zu hoch wird

was haltet ihr davon?
bzw. kann man dann so ein bike überhaupt pedalieren, oder wird es immer ein dh bike bleiben, egal mit welchem dämpfer?

danke schonmal für die anworten^^


----------



## BrEmBo. (27. April 2009)

ich muss hier mal was einweren.

ich hatte die orginal 241er aufnahmen und vom Kumpel noch etwas nach hinten versetzte.
hat er mir CNC gefräßt.


mit einen 222er hatte ich dann nur noch ca.180mm Federweg.
Der Dämpfer lag wagrechter im rahmen.
Hatte es aber nur so nebenbei mal ausprobiert. dannach bin ich mit den aufnahmen wieder 241er gefahren.

also wenn du ne 66 reinmachen willst dann kann ich die event., da das Archi vertauscht ist, ne Schablone besorgen.

So kannst du zum Futze deines Vertrauens rennen und dir, falls er die Möglichkeit hat, sie dir fräßen lassen.

lg sven


----------



## Basscommander (7. Mai 2009)

Hier mal wieder n neues "Teil" an meinem Zypher:





Grüße!
Der Mo


----------



## anne7714 (7. Mai 2009)

sieht sehr gut aus in deinem bike
lg die anne


----------



## böser_wolf (8. Mai 2009)

michaäl schrieb:


> hallo
> da hier sich viele mit dem bike auskennen hab ich mal eine frage
> hab vor mir von nem freund das 07er zonenschein archi dh evo IV zu kaufen
> und wollt es mir mit 66 und vll dhx air  also freerider aubauen
> ...




also ich fahr das archi fr auch mal auf ne tour und dass geht 
dämpfer platten gekürzt damit das tretlager tiefer kommt 
180mm hinten 170mm vorn

bei der 66 mußt du aufpassen 
ich hab mir einen hohen steuersatzkonus machen lassen von  den zoni jungs damit die gabel frei drehen kann und nicht ans unterrohr schlägt!!!


----------



## Sloddy (10. Mai 2009)

Mein neues archimedes


----------



## MXDet (10. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr da draussen mal ein paar bilder von meinem Zonenschein Pan Hardenduro
gruss
suche Archimedes DH Rahmen Gr.L gebr.


----------



## leonarrrdo (10. Mai 2009)

wann wird eigtl die homepage aktualisiert bzgl 09er produkten?


----------



## leonarrrdo (26. Mai 2009)

ey jetz mal im ernst nochmal zu der frage...wann wird denn jetzt eigtl mal die homepage gscheit aktualisiert, damit man auch wirklich "Spaß haben kann beim Stöbern in den Produkten 2009" ?!
weil ich finds scho weng schade wenn des bei ner inzwischen meiner meinung nach doch renommierten und immer bekannteren Marke wie Zonenschein immer noch nicht geschehen ist nach so vielen Monaten..
(wobeis natürlich andererseits löblich ist, sich auf das Wesentliche, das Herstellen, zu konzentrieren )

peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p /-\ z (27. Mai 2009)

meins mit neuer gabel:
klick


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2009)

Sehr schönes Rad !


----------



## p /-\ z (27. Mai 2009)

darf man fragen wieso do mein bild direkt in deinen post einbindest, wenn ich es extra nicht gemacht habe?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2009)

Entschuldige, ist schon wieder weg....erstens wollte ich nur helfen, zweitens ist das Rad würdig es hier zu zeigen. Hier ist eine Gallery und keine Link-Sammlung.


----------



## anne7714 (28. Mai 2009)

Ja sehe das auch so...wer ein schönes Zonenschein hat sollte es hier zeigen! und das auf einen Foto! Und nicht hier nen Link einsetzen wo man noch drauf klicken muss. 
Man will hier Bilder/Fotos sehen!
lg die Anne


----------



## p /-\ z (28. Mai 2009)

ich mag direkt eingebundene fotos direkt in den posts überhaupt nicht.
früher wars ein grauß weil man mit dem einwahlmodem ewig warten musste, heutzutage nervt es mich,wenn ich etwas suchen oder lesen will und über hunderte bilder drüber muss.
ist wohl geschmackssache.
wer nicht will,muss ja nicht draufdrücken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2009)

Naja, heutzutage hängt doch eh jeder am DSL, da dürfte langsamer Bildaufbau kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## p /-\ z (28. Mai 2009)

deswegen schrieb ich ja "früher".


----------



## anne7714 (28. Mai 2009)

und das hier ist doch eigentlich nen Gallery oder?
Und da gehören für mich Bilder rein!


----------



## p /-\ z (28. Mai 2009)

und das ist für mich eine gallerie.
steht ja nirgends dass in diesem thread die fotos direkt eingebunden werden sollen und auch mehr als die hälfte tut das nicht.
ich seh auch keinen grund, da jetzt noch länger zu diskutieren.
lg


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2009)

Und darum heißt der Thraed hier : Zonenschein Bike-GALLERY !


----------



## Basscommander (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn man es ganz genau nach dem Thrad-Titel sieht, dann dürften hier nur Bilder drin sein, und die dazugehörige Beschreibung... sonst nix.

Also immer schön den Ball flach halten und wieder zurück zu Bildern.

Danke


----------



## Keviiin (29. Mai 2009)

Hier ist mein Archi FR EVO I. Es sind nicht die Schärfsten bilder, ich hoffe es stört nicht. Und das ist verbaut:

Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes FR EVO 1
Dämpfer: Fox DHX.5
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RV
Steuersatz: Race Face Diabolus
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Naben: Veltec DH
Felge: Sun Ringle S-Type
Kurbel: Husselfelt
Vorbau: NC-17 Toro Pro
Lenker: Spank White Collection Lounge Bar
Schaltwerk: Shimano Shadow
Shifter: Shimano
Kettenführung: Truvative Boxguide
Sattel: Spank Subrosa
Pedale: Da Bomb Shin Guru
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary
Schläuche: Nokian Gazzaloddi DH 

MFG Kevin
Bitte Voten


----------



## leonarrrdo (31. Mai 2009)

schee


----------



## anne7714 (3. September 2009)

Basti sein Rad:


----------



## Fro_Rider (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal 2 Fotos von meinem Leo DH EvoII 






Schöne Grüße vom Fro_Rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (28. September 2009)

Mahlzeit hier mal mein Archi Update mit Hope Tech V2 203mm vorn und Hinten. Sau geil die Bremsen .


----------



## mike365 (21. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen, 

hier mein Zonenschein Pan Freeride-Prügel


----------



## mike365 (21. Oktober 2009)

so hier noch ein bild


----------



## roofrockrider (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mike,
warum sind denn bei dir die Schellen die das Kugellager klemmen nicht auch orange gepulvert?
Gruß Martin


----------



## mike365 (21. Oktober 2009)

oh, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen . Ich weis nicht warum die Schellen nicht orange gepulvert sind


----------



## kanngarnix (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein PAN FR Evo III





Ich liebe es


----------



## mike365 (21. Oktober 2009)

hey kanngarnix, irgendwie kann ich dein bild net sehn


----------



## kanngarnix (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich auch nicht. Ein Glück weiß ich wie es aussieht
Irgendwas klappt mit dem Einbinden nicht.
Kanngarnix ist nicht weit hergeholt...


----------



## kanngarnix (22. Oktober 2009)

Geschafft!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike365 (22. Oktober 2009)

mach das bild doch einfach als anhang rein


----------



## mike365 (22. Oktober 2009)

wow, das sieht ja mal geil aus die farbe is super

is das poster im hintergrund von Fox mit Gee Atherton drauf ??


----------



## kanngarnix (22. Oktober 2009)

Jaa genau. War glaub ich mal in der MountainbikeRider oder so.


----------



## mike365 (22. Oktober 2009)

jah, des hab ich nämlich auch


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Oktober 2009)

so update 
jetzt mit reverse dh lenker chrom 
rs domain u-turn auf 180mm getravelt 

im winter kommt das orange weg


----------



## wunny1980 (24. Oktober 2009)

mal meins in arbeitskleidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (5. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

noch mal ein Update. Ist zwar schon älter das Foto aber ich komm so selten dazu, mich draufzusetzen, das es mir vorkommt wie gestern








Übrigens:
Mein Archi EVO IV Crown in M sthet zum Verkauf. Bis ich hier identifiziert, kontroliert, katalogisiert und für echt befunden wurde nur in dieser Gallerie. Danach im Bikemarkt.

Bis dahin.


----------



## chainlessDan (10. November 2009)

mein pan dh evo II


----------



## kanngarnix (10. November 2009)

@BlueW8

ist ja wirklich ein Traum dein Archi. Wirklich sehr schön


----------



## michar (6. Dezember 2009)

edit


----------



## wunny1980 (6. Dezember 2009)

geile *******. wo gibts den denn? schaut so aus als ob der umlenkhebel ein stück länger ist.


----------



## michar (6. Dezember 2009)

edit


----------



## dual-mdc (8. Dezember 2009)




----------



## downhill biker (8. Dezember 2009)

@dual: hast dus ma gewogen?


----------



## z1freerider666 (10. Dezember 2009)

so hier mal meine kiste...







Rahmen: Archi Bj. 08
Dämpfer: Vivid 5.1
Gabel: Boxxer WC 2010 (funktioniert tip top...)
Bremsen: Formula The One
Vorbau: Syntace
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas FR
Laufräder: 721 mit Hope Pro 2
Schaltung: X9
Kette, Kasette: XO
Kettenführung: E 13

So wies jetzt da steht sinds 17,2kg...


----------



## mike365 (11. Dezember 2009)

moinsen, 

@z1freerider666 : geile kiste haste da   Vorallem die rot eloxierten Parts erzeugen eine super optik. Was für Pedals haste denn da dranne ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (12. Dezember 2009)

was fuer ne federhaerte fahren die archi fahrer denn hier bei welchem gewicht?


----------



## z1freerider666 (13. Dezember 2009)

hi, 

also ich fahr seit kurzem ne 350er feder bei 90kg... kann mich aber nich so richtig entscheiden, hatte davor ne 400er drin und das ging auch top... ansprechverhalten ist jetzt halt noch mal etwas besser geworden! aber durchschläge oder sowas in der art hatte ich jetzt seit einem jahr noch nie!!! werd deswegen glaub die 350er drinn lassen, ist halt geschmackssache! würde aber mal sagen das 400 echt gut taugt wenn man um die 85kg wiegt! dämpfer is bei mir ein vivid...


----------



## michar (13. Dezember 2009)

das ist krass..ich fahr 400 lbs bei 75kg...fuehlt sich schon sehr soft an! haette bei 90kg jetzt eher so mit mindestens 500lbs gerechnet..fahr ein dhx5..aber normal duerfte das nich so viel machen


----------



## z1freerider666 (13. Dezember 2009)

mhh... das ist komisch!  orginal war ne 450er drin bei der ich grad mal so auf 20% SAG war. jetzt mit der 400 warens dann 30%. ist schon etwas verwirrend. ich glaub auch nich das zwischen vivid und dhx so ein großer unterschied diesbezüglich ist...


----------



## wunny1980 (13. Dezember 2009)

ich fahre bei 95 kg ne 550er feder (dhx 5)


----------



## DirkG (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen. 

Bei den Federraten ist auch zu beachten, dass die Stärke der Feder mit angegeben ist. Ich fahre DHX 5 und auch Vivid, bei 90 kg beide mit 500er Feder, DHX allerdings 500 x 3,25, Vivid 500 x 2,75. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## michar (13. Dezember 2009)

aehm..500lbs ist die federhaerte...2,75 bzw 3,25  gibt die laenge an! deine fox feder ist thereotisch zu lang


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr ne 450 nuke proof titanfeder  in einem fox  bei ca 90kilo
an nem archi fr ##
und das ist schon soft 
bin bei 35-40% sag

2.75 oder 3,25 zoll =69,85mm 82,55mm  müßte der hub sein den die feder machen kann 
wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin 

ne 350 bei 90 kilo kann ich mir nicht vorstellen es sei denn du hast deine 
end prog auf richtig hart und fährst mit 60-70% sag


----------



## z1freerider666 (14. Dezember 2009)

also nun weis ich nich mehr weiter... 

orginal war ne 450er drin, das war eindeutig zu hart... jetzt mit 350er bin ich bei ca. 35-40% sag! das is schon komisch! glaube langsam das irgendwas mit dem vivid nich passt wenn ich von euch hör das ihr 450-500er federn fahrt!?! fahr nur mit einem click compression und hab den medium anschlag drin! is noch nie durchgeschlagen, federweg wird aber perfekt ausgenutz-also der puffer is immer bis hinten und zugstufe und der rest funzt auch perfekt! hinterbau bewegt sich ohne dämpfer auch butterweich und hat kein lagerspiel...! werd da glaube mal einen anderen dämpfer reinhängen und schaun was passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (14. Dezember 2009)

aber wenn doch alles so läuft ists doch gut. 35-40% sag gehen doch. und wenn nix durchschlägt, was willst du mehr? allein schon der fahrstil macht doch schon ne menge aus. ich fahre sehr gebückt und  hänge mim arsch weit hinten, weil mir das rad ein stück zu klein ist.(ist schon L) dann brauche ich auch hinten etwas straffer weil da ja das meiste gewicht ist. meine gabel fahre ich desshalb auch mit ner mittleren feder, trotz 95kg. ich denke auf nem langen rad schaut das dann wieder anders aus. alles geschmacksache.


----------



## renegade72 (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo,
hier mein winterprojekt. noch nicht ganz fertig, aber trotzdem schon nett anzuschauen.


----------



## DirkG (18. Dezember 2009)

Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus!


----------



## dual-mdc (22. Dezember 2009)

400er feder, bei ca. 70kg gewicht. dhx 3.0 dämpfer. dämpfer ist 240mm lang!


----------



## Zuza94 (26. Dezember 2009)

Wow so geile Archis!!! Ich muss meins demnächst auch endlich bestellen 
Kanns kaum erwarten so ein teil zu fahren!!


tight alter..


----------



## BlueW8 (26. Dezember 2009)

Zuza94 schrieb:


> Wow so geile Archis!!! Ich muss meins demnächst auch endlich bestellen
> Kanns kaum erwarten so ein teil zu fahren!!
> 
> 
> tight alter..



Kannst meins haben, siehe Fotoalbum und Bikemarkt....

Ist ein Archi evo 4 crown in M, weiß, Maxle, Roco WC, 400 & 450er Feder, Steuersatz etc.

Und kaum benutzt, mir fehlte immer die Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuza94 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hey danke fürs angebot...hol mir aber ein ganz neues in L....

Trotzdem danke


ride on
Zuza


----------



## tjaaaaa (8. Januar 2010)

deathmetalex schrieb:


> ...so, und hier mal meins. Es ist aber noch nicht fertig.



hahaha das kenne ich doch 

ok der beitrag war ja jetzt nicht wirklich sinvoll


----------



## degit (30. Januar 2010)

mein ARCHIE 
befindet sich noch im winterumbau -neue griffe,neue pedale,neuer sattel,kleine lackänderungen-
14,7 kg ohne pedale


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2010)

Du mußt sie Bilder ins Fotoalbum hochladen und dann hierher verlinken.
Direkt von deiner Festplatte hierher hochladen geht nicht.


----------



## degit (30. Januar 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Du mußt sie Bilder ins Fotoalbum hochladen und dann hierher verlinken.
> Direkt von deiner Festplatte hierher hochladen geht nicht.



gewust wie!!!!


----------



## degit (30. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=171440&dateline=1264093197&type=profile
14.7 kg ohne pedale
bremse:jucy7
räder:minion dh super tracky auf mavic x721
gabel:boxxer team mit wc-kartusche
dämpfer:fox dhx5.0
schaltwerk:x7
lenker,vorbau:holzfeller
kurbel/kettenführung:holzfeller/boxguide


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2010)

Geh hier ganz oben auf "Fotoalbum", im Fotoalbum dann auf "Meine Seite", dort auf "Bilder hierher hochladen". Wenn du das Bild ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen hast, gehst du links unter dem Bild auf "Großes Bild" und kopierst dann mit rechtem Mausklick die Grafikadresse in den kleinen gelben Button "Grafik einfügen". Fertig.
Oder geh etwas weiter unter dem Bild auf "BBCode einblenden" und kopiere den Link der gewünschten Bildgröße in den Button "Grafik einfügen".
Hoffe, dass war verständlich. Sonst gibts hier irgendwo auch eine Anleitung.


----------



## degit (30. Januar 2010)




----------



## Holybiker (4. Februar 2010)

degit schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.php?u=171440&dateline=1264093197&type=profile
> 14.7 kg ohne pedale
> bremse:jucy7
> räder:minion dh super tracky auf mavic x721
> ...



du meinst 17,4 kg oder nur diese Teile ?


----------



## degit (4. Februar 2010)

Holybiker schrieb:


> du meinst 17,4 kg oder nur diese Teile ?



nein !!!
es sind wirklich 14,7 kg !!!!!
an den rädern allein spar ich schon ca.1-2 kg

es is einfach verdammt wendig und schreit nach techn. anspruchsvollen und engen abfahrten !

ride on - rockbreakers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2010)

14,7kg?!

niemals!!!


----------



## degit (4. Februar 2010)

wenn ichs doch sage!!!

wenn ich fertig bin lande ich aber auch bei ca. 16 - 17 kg


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2010)

das bike wie auf dem bild zu sehen wiegt 14,7kg?
dann pack mal bitte ne ausführliche partlist rein!


----------



## degit (4. Februar 2010)

was willste den noch wissen ???


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/image.p...7&type=profile
14.7 kg ohne pedale
bremse:jucy7
räder:minion dh super tracky auf mavic x721
gabel:boxxer team mit wc-kartusche
dämpfer:fox dhx5.0
schaltwerk:x7
lenker,vorbau:holzfeller
kurbel/kettenführung:holzfeller/boxguide

das sind deine parts?!
das bike ist komplett!?

dann check mal deine waage!


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Februar 2010)

14,7 niemals 
bobtailoner  hat recht check mal deine waage
meins hatt 16,8
mit leichteren laufrädern usw 
titanfeder und ner 66sl
(ncht auf meinem akzuellem bild)

und der gelbe sattel passt mal gar net sorry


----------



## downhill biker (5. Februar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 14,7 niemals
> bobtailoner  hat recht check mal deine waage
> meins hatt 16,8
> mit leichteren laufrädern usw
> ...




jo 14.7 auf keinen fall und nie im leben!!!
meins wiegt 16,5 und ihc hab scho deutlich leichtere teile dran wie du
also p6 carbon, lrs 2,0kg, xt, ultegra, syntace...aber deins hat never ever 14,7!!! hahaha...NIIIIIIIEEE!!! xD


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (5. Februar 2010)

also 14,7 kg sind glaub ich auch nicht wirklich möglich mit nem archimedes es sei denn mann lässt sich das rad aus nem dünneren rohrsatz bauen ... aber wenn mann überlegt das nen extrem leichtes session 88 um die 15 kilo wiegt steht es fest das nen archi keine 14,7 wiegen kann und vorallem nicht in dem aufbau !


----------



## degit (7. Februar 2010)

[/quote]und der gelbe sattel passt mal gar net sorry[/quote]

der ist auch nur dran weil mein neuer noch nicht da ist!!!!

Thema:14,7kg
wenn ich fertig mitm umbau bin wirds nochmal gewogen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dual-mdc (14. Februar 2010)

nie im leben, schafft man mit einem archi 14,7 kg. 
ich bin schon bei knapp 18kg und hab nicht unbedingt schwere teile dran.

außer dirk,marco und der rest der bande, legen ein leichtbau archi nach.
beim dem race zypher haben sie gezeigt, das noch was geht.


----------



## dual-mdc (16. Februar 2010)

neuer lack:


----------



## kanngarnix (16. Februar 2010)

wow, wie geil sieht das denn aus? Echt ne coole Farbe!!! Geile Idee


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2010)

Schön umgesetzt.


----------



## antistoepsel (17. Februar 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## downhill biker (22. Februar 2010)

hahaha^^des fetzt ja! xD sau gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider20 (22. Februar 2010)

hab mir auch ein archi gegönnt.
das bike vom poison.
sollte ja bekannt sein .)


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (22. Februar 2010)

richtig nais ! die antriebsseite gefällt mir persönlich aber besser ...


----------



## Rider20 (27. Februar 2010)




----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (2. März 2010)

@ renegade72 : was wiegt denn dein PAN???? also halt so wies is und fahrbereit!


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (2. März 2010)

renegade72 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier mein winterprojekt. noch nicht ganz fertig, aber trotzdem schon nett anzuschauen.


Was wiegts denn so wies aufm foto is???


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (2. März 2010)

chainlessDan schrieb:


> mein pan dh evo II



Hey ChainlessDan, schönes Bike , allerdings viel zu kleines Foto !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antistoepsel (4. März 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587329


----------



## booN (15. März 2010)

Mal wieder nen Hardtail.

gruss


----------



## böser_wolf (15. März 2010)

in lebensgröße????

so mal meins ohne sattel 
aber in schwarz für 2010


----------



## booN (15. März 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> in lebensgröße????



Nee erst kam kein Bild dann dieses riesen Bild so habs durch ps gejagt nun passts.  Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (15. März 2010)

Hallo hier im forum.
Ich interessiere mich für die farbig eloxierten Steckachsen von zonenschein.
Kann mir jemand verraten, ob es einen onlineshop gibt, der die anbietet, oder einen Händler im Rhein Maingebiet, der damit dealt.

Vielen Dank 

Frank


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (16. März 2010)

also ich hab leider keinen genauen infos aber das mitglied dirk andres ist direkter support von zonenschein das kann dir bestimmt weiter helfen ! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=50637*
*


----------



## [email protected] (27. März 2010)

Moin, ...

habe eine Archi Rahmen in Aussicht und habe dazu einige Fragen.

Was für eine Achsbreite ist hinten vorhanden, welche Achsstärke,
welcher Federweg steht mir max. zur Verfügung und wie siehjt das
mit dem Zonenschein Service aus? Rahemn ist von 2006 bzw. 2007.


----------



## wunny1980 (28. März 2010)

135mm hinterbaubreite
12mm achse 
210mm federweg
service


----------



## böser_wolf (28. März 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> 135mm hinterbaubreite
> 12mm achse
> 210mm federweg
> service



stimmt alles 
nur der hinterbau kann auch für rohloff  oder normal ausfallenden sein 
lass dir ein bild davon schicken


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (28. März 2010)

der Service ist perfekt


----------



## Le-crew (28. März 2010)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Mein Gewinde in der Schwinge ist ausgeklappert. Hab 

Herrn Andres angerufen und sofort nen Termin für nächste Woche kommen. Die 

machen das sofort und ich kann meinen Rahmen wieder mitnehmem ( Wie auch ne 

Zonenschein Achse )  Der geileste Service bis jetzt.


----------



## Nils schepers (30. März 2010)

Hi kann mir jemand helfen ist zwar nur ne kleine frage aber wie schaut das bei einen Leo 4x ich meine Evo IV aus hat es eine ISCG alt oder ISCG 05 aufnahme 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Dirk Andres (31. März 2010)

Hallo,


der Leonardo 4X Rahmen hat die ISCG alt Aufnahme.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nils schepers (31. März 2010)

Danke =) du hast mich vor einem fehlkauf bewahrt


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

Hallo, bräuchte mal einige Tips zum "pimpen"





Also, ...

- welche Kefü
- welche Mäntel (die 2,5er Muddy Mary passen net rein, stossen gegen den Dämpfer)
- gibt es noch andere Anlenkmöglichkeiten bezgl. des Dämpfers (Progression usw.?)
- Sattel (net zu hart, auch mal für City radeln -> Eisdiele *lol*)

Naja, schreibt mal was ... nice day


----------



## DirkG (2. April 2010)

Mal wieder ein Hardtail!


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

Moin

@Zonenschein-Support

Ich habe hier eine e.thirteen Kefü, welche nicht an die am Rahmen angebrachte Aufnahme passt, 
da die Bohrungen am Rahmen einen kleineren Radius besitzen als der Radius an der Kefü.

Rahmen ist eine Archimedes von 2006.

Wie kann ich nach dem Kauf eines gebrauchten Rahmens, diesen auf mich registrieren lassen?
3 meiner Anrufe in den letzten Tage liefen leider ins Leere, ging keiner ran (nur als Info).

Und hier noch ein paar kleinere Fragen

Was kostet ein Rahmencheck? Überprüfen auf Risse, Lager usw.
Kosten einer Pulverung sowie Wunschfarbe?
Veränderte Dämpferaufnahmen, Vor- und Nachteile, EBL vom Dämpfer und FW?
Steuersatz zickt rum und rubbelt, was tun, neu kaufen oder Service?
Dauer von einzelnen Service-Leistungen und/oder Pulverung inkl.?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Korfu (7. April 2010)

Hallo, kann mir einer was zu der Zonenschein MAX-Size Achse sagen? 
Würde gerne was zur Haltbarkeit und zum tatsächlichen Gewicht wissen.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Le-crew (8. April 2010)

Hab mir letzte Woche eine gekauft. Macht einen ganz Stabilen Eindruck ,hatte vorher ne Maxxle aber die hat sich in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt .  Kann die Achse  aber nicht wiegen leider keine Feinwaage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korfu (8. April 2010)

Kannst du mit vielleicht noch sagen ob es die in einem Onlineshop gibt oder muss ich die bei Zonenschein direkt bestellen?


----------



## rossi-46 (8. April 2010)

Ich hab seit herbst ein Zonenschein Arschi und bin superzufrieden!!
Trotz Rahmen Größe L ist es noch super wendig und macht hammerspaß zu fahren!


----------



## rossi-46 (8. April 2010)

Zonenschein hat echt einen super service!
Und das rad ist empfelendswerd!


----------



## Dirk Andres (8. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Zonenschein-Support
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Der Archimedes aus dem Jahr 2006 hat eine ISCG alt Aufnahme. Deine Kettenführung hat den ISCG 05 Standard. Um diese zu verbauen gibt es diverse Adapter auf den ISCG alt Standard.


Ein Rahmenservice für den Archimedes kostet 129,00. Dabei wird der Rahmen geprüft und es werden alle Achsen, Schrauben, Nadelhülsen und Anlaufscheiben ausgewechselt.

Eine neue Pulverbeschichtung kostet inkl. Entlacken, Glasperlenstrahlen und Wunsch RAL Farbe mit extra Klar- oder Mattbeschichtung 149,00.

Ein tausch der Steúersatzlager kostet 14,90 .

Die Lieferzeit beträgt 3 Wochen, da der Rahmen zum Entlacken an eine Fremdfirma gesendet wird.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Dirk Andres (8. April 2010)

Korfu schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer was zu der Zonenschein MAX-Size Achse sagen?
> Würde gerne was zur Haltbarkeit und zum tatsächlichen Gewicht wissen.
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.




Hallo,


wir fertigen die Achse seit 2 Jahren und hatten bisher noch keinen Bruch zu verzeichnen.

Die Achse wiegt in 150 mm x 12 mm 58g und in 135 mm x 12 mm 48g.

Es gibt 3 Eloxalfarben: gold, schwarz, rot


Mfg
Dirk


----------



## DaRick (9. April 2010)

Zonenschein Archimedes Team

Partlist:
Rahmen: Archimedes Teamrahmen, poliert
Gabel: Boxxer Team `08
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Bremsen: Juicy 5, VR 203mm, HR 185mm
Laufräder: Mavic EX721 auf Hope Pro 2
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller DH, Schwalbe AV 13
Lenker: Sixpack Menace OS
Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz
Spacer: Sixpack
Steuersatz: Zonenschein
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
Kassette: Shimano SLX
Kette: Shimano HG93
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer
Kettenführung: E-Thirteen LS1
Pedale: Leafcycles
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Cog Ring
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Double Clamp XR
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP

Gewicht: 18,9Kg (wobei ich mich frage woher...) 

btw: jemand ne kluge Idee wie ich die Front ein wenig runter bekomme?


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (9. April 2010)




----------



## deathmetalex (18. April 2010)

...meins!


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (20. April 2010)

Zonenschein Pan DH Evo II
Rock Shox Boxxer Team 2010 / Vivid 5.1
Toolz Boxxer Direct Mount
Zonenschein HD FR Steuersatz
Mavic Deetraks (+ goldene Nippel)
Race Face Atlas Lenker / Kurbel / Innenlager
E.13 LG1+ Kefü
SDG I-Beam Bel Air SL / I-Beam Micro Seatpost
Sixpack Cockring / Chainsaw
Avid Code 5
Sram X 9
Maxxis HighRoller DH (26x2,50) 42a Super Tracky
Sunline Logo Grips thick                                    

Gewicht müssten ca. 18,xx kg sein... habs leider noch nicht gewogen...


----------



## kanngarnix (20. April 2010)

Wirklich fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill biker (26. April 2010)

bild by anne
downhill-fotos.de


----------



## chainlessDan (3. Mai 2010)

@ judge
nettes bike!
meine kurbeln dürften die tage kommen und a neuer sattel is auch in aussicht 
dann gibts auch mal ein kleines update von mir


----------



## DHSChris (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Bikerz,
ich hab da ma ne frage 
kann man in einen zonenschein pan hardenduro (baujahr 2007) eine marzocchi 888 rc3 rein machen ??
manche leute sagen mir des würde net gehn wegen der geo abba des kann ich mir net vorstelln. danke im voraus


----------



## paradox (9. Mai 2010)

downhill biker schrieb:


> bild by anne
> downhill-fotos.de






@ peter pan:

sau geil dein geschoss!!!


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (27. Mai 2010)

*http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...978&uuid=d63016f6-d9c0-4c55-bf05-a3f4a40118fc*


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2010)

... frech der Preis


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (28. Mai 2010)

tja wÃ¼rde das frameset auch fÃ¼r 1000â¬ abdrÃ¼cken steht ja auch vhb da und wie gesagt der vivid ist nagelneu und war nicht eingebaut und hat ja auch sein geld gekostet


----------



## lost_Angel (2. Juni 2010)

hallo leutz,

um es relativ kurz zu machen, ich gehöre jetzt auch zu den zonenschein ebsitzern und zwar handelt es sich bei meinem gerät ums archimedes dh1 
habe es am sonntag gekauft und musste noch ein paar kleinigkeiten machen wie bremsbeläge hinten erneuern, schaltung einstellen, kettenstrebe mit nem alten schlauch umwickeln und natürlich das fahrwerk auf meine bedürfnisse abstimmen. nachdem dies alles passiert war, hieß es gestern fahren. dabei hab ich erst gemerkt, dass ich hinten mit nem schleichenden platten rumgefahren bin, also alle paar stunden nochmal wieder luft drauf  etwas nervig, aber scharuben vor ort wollt ich dann doch nich. 
bin überrascht und fasziniert im positiven sinne von diesem rad, da es sich als absolutes bügeleisen entpuppt hat. auch auf ruppeligem untergrund hat beim anbremsen das hinterrad nie den kontakt zum boden verwehrt  
man muss dabei sagen, bin vorher ein umf freddy2 gefahren, da ist die verbesserung nicht von der hand zu weisen 
grobes zur ausstattung:
gabel: Boxxer Race 07
dämpfer: 5th element
felgen/naben: sun rims Single Wide/ vorn DT Onyx, hinten Reverse
Schaltung/KeFü: Sram X9 mit X7 shifter/ Rooks Chaindog
Bremsen: Juicy3 (für mich besser als vorher, da wars ne Tektro Ariga comp)
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.5

sollte ja erstmal reichen fürn anfänger wie mich. hab im september 09 erst wirklich mit dem DH sport angefangen, jedoch vor einiger zeit gemerkt, dass ich mit dem freddy machen kann ws ich will: will ich an den "großen" dran bleiben, wirfts mich ab. 
natürlich gibts auch ein pic, morgen vielleicht sogar mehr und bessere in action 

LG Patrik 

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/8628/dscf1208c.jpg


----------



## Le-crew (3. Juni 2010)

Willkommen im Club .

Von meinem Hobel gibts am WE ein Fotoupdate muss nur noch schnell ne LG1+  und nen Boobar dranbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (5. Juni 2010)

So hier mal nen Fotoupdate von meinem Hocker. Neu sind die E13 LG1+ und Boobar


----------



## dasbournce (6. Juni 2010)

Nun ist es vollbracht die Arbeit geschafft die Sonne kann kommen und es wird gewonnen ^^


----------



## kanngarnix (6. Juni 2010)




----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil mit der Fox ! Nur die Anschlagdämpfer sind grauenhaft.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2010)

Was für MM sind da drin? Weil die 2.5er passen bei mir net hinten rein, schleifen am Dämpfer und Schwinge a Mühchen. Hab ne 135x12er Schwinge.


----------



## downhill biker (7. Juni 2010)

sieht echt sehr gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasbournce (11. Juni 2010)

Bei mir passen die MM 2.5 gut rein is überall genug platz hab nen 150x12mm Hinterbau! un die Anschlagsdämpfer sin von ner Headshock gabel ^^ haben perfekt druf gepasst!!!


----------



## DaRick (28. Juni 2010)

Update von mir: neuer Lenker

Reverse Fli-Bar Flatbar


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe mein Zonenschein da ich laut Arzt für "etwas länger" nicht mehr fahren darf.

Interessenten bitte beachten, die Karre hat fast nur Neuteile, der Wert liegt bei knapp 2600,-Euro -> VHB ist 2100,-Euro - Garantie ist bei allen Teilen vorhanden.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Juli 2010)

dir gehts wie mir dh is vorbei
und mein archi werd ich auch verkaufen


----------



## Downhillmoe (10. Juli 2010)

Ich präsentiere stolz meine neue maschine


----------



## Downhillmoe (10. Juli 2010)

Ich kriegs nicht hin 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/688868


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2010)

Sooo...bitte schön:


----------



## Downhillmoe (10. Juli 2010)

hehe danke


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (10. Juli 2010)

krasse farbe!!! find ich cool!


----------



## downhill biker (11. Juli 2010)

jo die farbe kommt cool...nur der aufbau von dem rad was die teile angeht 
is bei manchen sachen ne ecke fragwürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillmoe (12. Juli 2010)

aha und was erachtest du da als fragwürdig?


----------



## Downhillmoe (19. Juli 2010)

Bei mir passt der MuddyMary 2,5 nicht in den Hinterbau...Weiß jemand ob die Maxxis Highroller oder die Maxxis Minion 2,5 da rein passen?


----------



## Le-crew (19. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit. Ich fahre ein Archi 09 mit 135er Schwinge . Hab die  Minion 42a  2,5 Draht drauf passt super. Ist noch Luft an der Schwinge c.a. 5mm ringsum. Bei Highroller kann ich leider nicht Helfen . Würde selber gerne wissen ob die Wetscream auch bis 2,5 er passen.


----------



## z1freerider666 (19. Juli 2010)

hei,

also ich hab auch nen archi von 09 und es passt da jeder maxxis in 2,5 ohne probleme rein! hatte da auch noch nie irgendwelche probleme oder befürchtungen!


----------



## Downhillmoe (5. August 2010)

Ich hab ja einen Zypher  Rahmen von 2008 und hab leichte Probleme mit dem Kettenblatt...
Momentan fahr ich ein 44er drauf...Passt da ein 40er rein, ohne dass die Kette am Hinterbau schleift?


----------



## Le-crew (5. August 2010)

Sorry kann dir nicht helfen fahre  "nur " nen Archi aber ich hab von 42 auf 36 umgebaut Ergebnis: Arschenge. Es geht werd es aber notfalls mit nem 38 Blatt probieren hab nur noch kein goldnes KB gefunden.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. August 2010)

ich fahr n archi mit 32blatt geht so 
goldenes 38er bitteschön klick


----------



## Downhillmoe (5. August 2010)

Tjaja danke für eure Antworten, aber die Schwinge des Archi ist KEIN Vergleich zum Zypher...nichts für ungut aber die Schwinge des Zypher ist monströs


----------



## Le-crew (5. August 2010)

Gibts das KB auch   [FONT="][/FONT]noch in schön?
Hab zur zeit nen [FONT="]Sixpack Chainsaw Gold 38 Zähne. Das ist schön

[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Andres (6. August 2010)

Hallo,


im Team wird beim Zypher ein 36Z. Kettenblatt gefahren.
Also sollte ein 40Z. Kettenblatt kein Problem darstellen.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2010)

So, kleines Update mit neuem Vorbau, Lenker, Griffen und Sattel.
Welche Pedalen mit Grip könt ihr empfehlen, möglichst leicht und flach?


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (19. August 2010)

meins


----------



## böser_wolf (19. August 2010)

sehr gut 

wo bist du mit dem gewicht gelandet  ca 14.8 schätz ich jetzt mal

so was in die richtung werd ich mir auch aufbauen
nachdem  nach meinem motorradunfall mein linker arm teilgelähmt ist
ist es vorbei mit bikeparks/dh usw
also wenn einer ein archi fr sucht melden!!!!


----------



## Jaypi (26. August 2010)

Hey, 

hab von einem Kumpel ein Zonenschein abgekauft! 
yeah. 
Nicht über die Single-Crown wundern. "Richtige" kommt noch...


Hat wer Verbesserungsvorschläge? Hoffe jemand schlägt mir einen anderen Sattel vor, da der echt schmerzvoll is. Bitteeee *autsch*





Lade morgen auch gerne noch mehr Fotos hoch...



greetz jay


----------



## Jaypi (26. August 2010)

Ohne spammen zu wollen. 

Für diejenigen, die es interessiert. 
Der Sattel ist ein Reverse Sattel Fort Will CrMo Rail von 2010. (29euronen)

Ist echt hart! Nicht gerade mein Geschmack! ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (26. August 2010)

auf so nem bike sitzt man doch eh nicht!!! also warum ein anderer sattel?


----------



## Jaypi (26. August 2010)

Peter-Pan-DH schrieb:


> auf so nem bike sitzt man doch eh nicht!!! also warum ein anderer sattel?




ja da hast du schon recht, nur würde ich trotzdem das bike so gestalten, dass es mir auch zu 100% gefällt.  
Es gibt mit Sicherheit angenehmere Sattel , als diesen. Ich fahre halt auch ab und zu in meiner Hometrail und da sind nunmal auch ein paar Geraden dabei.


----------



## Nils schepers (26. August 2010)

Hier ist mein liebling.





steht im Bikemarkt zum verkauf, da ich leider keine zeit mehr finde.


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (28. August 2010)

Jaypi schrieb:


> ja da hast du schon recht, nur würde ich trotzdem das bike so gestalten, dass es mir auch zu 100% gefällt.
> Es gibt mit Sicherheit angenehmere Sattel , als diesen. Ich fahre halt auch ab und zu in meiner Hometrail und da sind nunmal auch ein paar Geraden dabei.



dann probiers mal mit nem SDG I-Beam! die sin echt top! der Bel-Air SL is echt saubequem, leicht und sieht super aus...   hab jetz den I-fly aufm DHler - is noch leichter und sieht noch besser aus, allerdings net ganz so bequem...


----------



## Jaypi (28. August 2010)

Peter-Pan-DH schrieb:


> dann probiers mal mit nem SDG I-Beam! die sin echt top! der Bel-Air SL is echt saubequem, leicht und sieht super aus...   hab jetz den I-fly aufm DHler - is noch leichter und sieht noch besser aus, allerdings net ganz so bequem...




Danke dir! Aber für den Bel-Air SL benötige ich keine andere Sattelstütze oder? Sieht nähmlich merkwürdig aus...


----------



## Holybiker (31. August 2010)

I-Beam wird bei 42er Sattelstützte nix werden, SDG Sättel gibts aber auch mit Rails, dat passt.
Für Weicheier wie mich ist übrigends der Bel Air ST die richtige Wahl.


----------



## Jaypi (1. September 2010)

Holybiker schrieb:


> I-Beam wird bei 42er Sattelstützte nix werden, SDG Sättel gibts aber auch mit Rails, dat passt.
> Für Weicheier wie mich ist übrigends der Bel Air ST die richtige Wahl.




meinst du speziell den hier? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...eride/SDG-Bel-Air-RL-CroMo-Sattel::15152.html


----------



## Holybiker (1. September 2010)

ja, der wärs. 

Gibts auch mit Titan Rails ca. 60g leichter -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8066.

Die Racer mit gewichtsfetish fahren den:
 I-Fly http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Rennrad/Saettel/SDG-TI-Fly-Titan-Rail-Sattel-2010::15159.html

Werd ich nächste Saison auch mal probieren (als I-Beam), wenns am DH-Teil nix is, kommt er aufs Enduro


----------



## Jaypi (1. September 2010)

Holybiker schrieb:


> ja, der wärs.
> 
> Gibts auch mit Titan Rails ca. 60g leichter -> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=8066.



danke, den werd ich mir mal bestellen 

lg


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2010)

Selbst Titan rechtfertigt nicht diesen Preis.

Kann diesen sehr empfehlen, auch für 2-3 Meter sitzend zum Spot.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Rennrad/Saettel/Ritchey-Streem-Pro-V2-Sattel::11939.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domigaga (9. September 2010)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/9/2/9/_/large/IMG_0707_1261078262.JPG
kann mir jemand sagen welche ral farbe dass ist??


----------



## Jaypi (10. September 2010)

domigaga schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/9/2/9/_/large/IMG_0707_1261078262.JPG
> kann mir jemand sagen welche ral farbe dass ist??





Müsste Eisengrau oder Basaltgrau sein...

guck mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAL-Farbe#Grau

Sind alle RAL Farben drin. Guck halt mal durch 

lg


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (12. September 2010)

moinsen @ all

Bekomme demnächst ein archi fr von 2007, mit 175 mm fw.
reicht es einen dämpfer mit mehr hub einzubauen um den federweg zu verlängern.
oder bedarf es größerer umbauten?
vllcht auch andere einbaulänge? ( geo verändert sich??)


----------



## Dirk Andres (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

das Archimedes FR kann auf 200 mm Federweg umgerüstet werden. Man benötigt einen Dämpfer mit 222 mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub. Des Weiteren werden andere Dämpferbleche benötigt. Bitte die Anfrage an [email protected]


Gruss
Dirk


----------



## renegade72 (3. Oktober 2010)

domigaga schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/9/2/9/_/large/IMG_0707_1261078262.JPG
> kann mir jemand sagen welche ral farbe dass ist??



is meins, habe ich aber so übernommen. der vorbesitzer hat es auf wunsch so bestellt. schlicht grau.


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Oktober 2010)

mein geheilgter archimedes


----------



## cris-py (5. Oktober 2010)

Ritzelfritzel schrieb:


> mein geheilgter archimedes




holy shit !!!!


----------



## Jaypi (6. Oktober 2010)

hahaha geil


----------



## l0v3hAt3r (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits!
Geil,so viele Zoni´s auf einem Haufen!!  Noch Platz für eins?
Mein Schätzelein:



...fast fertig:das(zugegeben geile!!)Orange muss noch dem tiefsten,schwärzesten Mattschwarz,das Zonenschein zu bieten hat,weichen,die Hayes Nine der Stroker Ace...
und eventuellerweise die vorne verbaute DoubleTrack der DoubleWide im Hintergrund 

...sry,war nich meine Cam...grrr,können 3 MegaP so sch***** aussehen?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost_Angel (1. Dezember 2010)

so, nach lanmger zeit hat sich mein alter archi etwas verändert. das bild spricht wohl mehr als ich es in worte fassen kann ;-)


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (1. Dezember 2010)

schön mal wieder nen dh 1 zu sehen


----------



## lost_Angel (1. Dezember 2010)

dankeschön 
soll doch nochmal wer behaupten, dass die dinos ausgestorben sind 

edit:


 

so das bike vor 2 tagen noch aus


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (2. Dezember 2010)

da gefällts mir in der neuen farbkombi besser ! ja werd mir irgendwann och mal nen "neues" archi holen aber das dh 1 bleibt ewig meins  ... finds och irgendwie schade das sie das alte hinterbausystem nicht mehr bauen sieht mmn schöner aus aber das ist ja ansichtsache !


----------



## lost_Angel (2. Dezember 2010)

danke dir, war echt gut arbeit  

mir gefallen alle bikes der archimedes reihe muss ich gestehen, konnte mir aber lediglich das DH1 leisten 
irgendwann wirds bei mir auch ein aktuelleres werden, aber das DH1 will ich auch nich hergeben. macht mir sauviel spaß und ich mag des hohe tretlager aus irgendeinem grund lieber als die anderen bikes mit der rennradhöhe


----------



## Dirk Andres (2. Dezember 2010)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> da gefällts mir in der neuen farbkombi besser ! ja werd mir irgendwann och mal nen "neues" archi holen aber das dh 1 bleibt ewig meins  ... finds och irgendwie schade das sie das alte hinterbausystem nicht mehr bauen sieht mmn schöner aus aber das ist ja ansichtsache !



Hallo,


das Anlenksystem des Archimedes DH 1(die Konstruktionszeichnung für den Rahmen stammt von 1997) wurde im aktuellen Zypher Rahmen wieder verwendet.


Mfg
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (2. Dezember 2010)

aha danke dirk ! aber das zypher ist für deutsche strecken etwas zu "dick" in sachen federweg  aber sind die hinterbauten der neuen und des archi 1 nicht gleich von der übersetzung und raderhebungskurve usw. ?


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (2. Dezember 2010)

nun ist es ready to rock!


----------



## Dirk Andres (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


die Raderhebungskurve ist gleich, da abgestützter Eingelenker. Das Übersetzungsverhältniss nicht. Im aktuellen Archimedes bewegt sich der Hebel mit der Schwinge. Im DH 1 ist der Hebel am Rahmen befestigt.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## Mörzel (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab bei einem ansässigen Händler nen Archi DH Race von `09 entdeckt und er wollte mir freundlicherweise einen 10%igen Preisnachlass von den originalen 3000,-EUR geben 
Da kann ich mir auch das 2011er Modell zulegen 
Im Netz findet man selbst das 2010er 20% günstiger:

http://www.dirty-stuff.de/product_info.php?info=p65_zonenschein-archimedes-dh-race-2010.html

Welcher Kaufpreis wäre denn realistisch??

Der Mörzel


----------



## dasbournce (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nen Archi Crown komplettrad zu verkaufen!? für 1500 von 2009 ich hab zwei archis un eins brauch ich nich mehr wenns dich interressiert kann ich dir auch paar bilder schicken!  

scheyn tag noch


----------



## Mörzel (12. Dezember 2010)

Moin dasbournce,

danke für das Angebot, doch ich möchte mir lieber ein Neurad zulegen 
Bei nem gebrauchten DH-Bike bin ich sehr kritisch!!


Grüße Mörzel


----------



## lost_Angel (13. Dezember 2010)

na ich habs auch mal so kritisch gesehen, aber letzen endes hast auch bei nem neubike nicht auf alles garantie und die passende servicestelle in der nähe fehlt hier ja auch. da heißts dann selbst machen 
ich hab mal ähnlich gedacht, aber meine geldbörse hat sich dann doch freuen können im nachhinein  
ich hab mir für das verkaufsgespräch noch 2 kumpels mitgenommen, die wesentlich neutraler sein konnten als ich und so kauft man dann auch nich die katze im sack


----------



## nightwolf (20. Dezember 2010)

l0v3hAt3r schrieb:


> (...) ...sry,war nich meine Cam...grrr,können 3 MegaP so sch***** aussehen?...


Nein, an den 3MP liegt es nicht. Fuers Internet reichen 1MP. Alles was mehr ist, musst Du sowieso runterskalieren bzw. das Fotoalbum erledigt das fuer Dich.

In den Exif-Daten steht 1/4 sec. Und mein Auge sagt mir: Das ist ohne Stativ aufgenommen  - sonst waere es naemlich nicht so verwackelt 

Die gleiche Farbe wie meins, oder?? 






LG ... Wolfi


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (28. Dezember 2010)

update für 2011 von meinem PAN DH





 Rahmen: Zonenschein Pan DH Evo III, Größe L, Raw
Dämfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1, 450x3,0 Stahlfeder
Gabel: Fox 40 2006, grau
Steuersatz: Zonenschein HD FR, schwarz
Vorbau: Hope DH, 50mm, gold
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR, 785mm, gold
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam Micro, schwarz
Sattel: SDG I-Beam Bel-Air SL, kuhfell
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Cockring, gold
  Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve DH, 175mm, schwarz
Kettenführung: MRP G2, schwarz
Naben: Mavic Deetraks, 110x20mm / 135x12mm, schwarz
Felgen: Mavic Deetraks, schwarz
Speichen: Mavic Deetraks, schwarz + Alunippel, gold
Schaltung: Sram X9 
Bremsen: Formula Oro K24, weiß
Griffe: Sunline Logo Grips dick, schwarz
  Pedale: NC17, weiß 
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2Ply, 2.5 
  Kettenblatt: E-13, 36Z, silber
Kassette: Sram PG 970, 11-32
Kette: Sram PC 971
Gewicht: 18,xx kg

wird erst noch genau gewogen...


----------



## l0v3hAt3r (16. Januar 2011)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Und mein Auge sagt mir: Das ist ohne Stativ aufgenommen  - sonst waere es naemlich nicht so verwackelt
> 
> Die gleiche Farbe wie meins, oder??
> 
> ...



 Richtig,ohne Stativ  Farbe...hm,schwierig,da unterschiedliche Lichtverhältnisse    



Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelfritzel (16. Januar 2011)

interessant was da so aufm tisch liegt! ich sach nur ocb!!!


----------



## l0v3hAt3r (16. Januar 2011)

...wer hat DIE denn da vergessen...?


----------



## yoobee (24. Januar 2011)

Fahr ich schon seit Sommer 

Rahmen                Zonenschein Archi DH Evo IV
Gabel                 Marzocchi 888 RC3 Titan WorldCup
Dämpfer               Marzocchi ROCO RC WorldCup
Räder                 Veltec DH weiß
Reifen                Geax Lobo mas loco 2.5
Steuersatz            Zonenschein HD
Vorbau                RaceFace Respond
Lenker                RaceFace Respond
Schaltung h.          SRAM X.9 & X.7 Twister 8g
Kurbel                RaceFace Respond
Kassette              SRAM PG-820 schwarz
Kette                 SRAM PC-870
Kettenführung         RaceFace Diabolus
Pedale                Wellgo MG-1 weiß
Bremse                Formula The One weiß
Sattel                Spank Starblast
Sattelstütze          Zonenschein 42mm
Griffe                RaceFace weiss






Galerie: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/159117

Mittlerweile die Dämpferblechbohrungen etwas nach vorn versetzt, damit auch MuddyMary reinpassen


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (25. Januar 2011)

echt schickes teil


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Januar 2011)

nun ists fertig ,probefahrt steht an


----------



## downhill biker (3. Februar 2011)




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (3. Februar 2011)

hy ! bin gerade am neuaufbau eines zonenschein archi und suche einen sehr flachen steuersatz der dh tauglich ist für ein 1/1.8 steuerrohr (müßten glaube ich 34mm sein) am liebsten wäre mir der cane creek head angle set aber der dürfte nicht passen


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2011)

Nimm einen von Crank Brothers, die sind sauleicht und flach.
Angle Set geht bei durchgehendem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr nicht.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Februar 2011)

läst sich toll fahren und habe gerade erfahren das sogar noch ne ti feder in der gabel ist,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (3. Februar 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass es ein Evo IV ist? Weil du schon die kurzen Dämpferbleche dran hast...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Februar 2011)

ja habe ich so gekauft ,die dämpferbleche kosten doch nix und der vorbesitzer ist damit rennengefahren deshalb denke ich das er die verbaut hat
frage zurück hast du schon maxle ,ich habe ne normale steckachse und re+li ne mutter


----------



## yoobee (3. Februar 2011)

Ja, hab Maxle. 
Das Problem mit den Blechen ist, sie abzukriegen! Ich hab nur die Schrauben-Inbusse zerwürgt (ich glaube, die sind nicht metrisch und man braucht das exakt passende Werkzeug). Hab sie dann direkt am Bike modifiziert )


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (3. Februar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nimm einen von Crank Brothers, die sind sauleicht und flach.
> Angle Set geht bei durchgehendem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr nicht.


aha danke


----------



## Le-crew (4. Februar 2011)

bei mir gingen Sie super einfach ab. Zwar recht stramm angebrummt aber nicht unlösbar


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. Februar 2011)

aber du hast auch nen evo 4 ?,konnte mann 2007 schon maxle  ordern?,
ich meine bei denn dh1 schon welche mit horizontalen ausfallenden gesehen zu haben und dann wieder welche mit steckachse ,aber dann ist das foto noch mit denn langen blechen also alt oder,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (4. Februar 2011)

ne nen Evo 6. keene Ahnung ob`s das früher schon mal gab   aber warum nicht.


----------



## Le-crew (4. Februar 2011)

mein Baby für 2011


----------



## lost_Angel (4. Februar 2011)

schickes gerät. boxxer in schwarz oder hinterbau in weiß würden die sache imho abrunden. aber ich würds auch so nehmen und gern bewegen


----------



## ritze (4. Februar 2011)

könnt ihr mal bitte euren gelben zonenscheins posten bitte mit ralton meins brauch nen neuen anstrich


----------



## Ritzelfritzel (5. Februar 2011)

auf der zs-homepage gibts ne ral-tabelle.

http://www.zonenschein.de/data.html


----------



## Le-crew (5. Februar 2011)

klar den hinterbau in weiß sieht bestimmt schick aus ( für 5min)   nee hab die Boxxer extra weiß gelassen da die LG1+ ja auch weiß ist . Die orginal Idee war ja die auch in Gelb Pulvern zu lassen aber das wird dann Too Much, fahre ja nicht an die Eisdiele 

Hier auf wunsch eines einzelnen es handelt sich um sogenanntes Melonengelb ( RAL1028)


----------



## gunggu (5. Februar 2011)

Na dann mal mein neues schickes Teil. Es fehlen nur noch die Avids code [R]


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Februar 2011)

stütze bearbeiten ,sonst echt geil

habe für meins mal neue reifen geordert ,die high roller in die ecke und intense dh aufgezogen mal gucken,achso und decals in schwarz habe ich machen lassen


----------



## Le-crew (5. Februar 2011)

@gunggu

willste dir die Avid`s freiwillig antun oder bekommst du sie Gratis?  Da war das erste Teil was bei mir Rausgeflogen ist. Hab jetzt die Hope V2 drauf und da sind Welten dazwischen. Sonst geiler aufbau. Hab gerade Gelesen das du in der Nähe von Wagrain wohnst. Du hast gut  Wir fahren eigentlich jedes Jahr nach Leogang/Saaalbach  machen aber Extra einen Umweg nach Wagrain wegen dem Saugeilen Wallride. Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nix (werd im Mai Papa) aber ich probier alles. Wär echt Stark wenn man sich dort mal Trifft zum gemeinsamen Schredden.


----------



## lost_Angel (7. Februar 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> klar den hinterbau in weiß sieht bestimmt schick aus ( für 5min)   nee hab die Boxxer extra weiß gelassen da die LG1+ ja auch weiß ist . Die orginal Idee war ja die auch in Gelb Pulvern zu lassen aber das wird dann Too Much, fahre ja nicht an die Eisdiele


gelbes casting mit schwarzer beschriftung wär doch mal voll geilo  

ja ich merks ja bei meinem bike, nach 5 min fahren siehts schon fast ******* aus, aber ich mag den look von frischem schlamm auf dem bike zu sehr als das es mir missfällt  

das bike von gunggu gefällt mir auch echt gut, sehr stimmig muss ich sagen  

von mir gibts auch sehr bald ein update, hab was feines ergattern können für die saison 2011 

bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte, also halt ich die klappe und mach bilder sowie ich fertig bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.D.H (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mal ne frage...fahre seit kurzen auch ein archi und wollte nur wissen...wie ihr das mit der hinteren bremsscheibe gelöst habt...ich habe immoment noch eine 160mm drin brauch aber eine andere!!!

danke schon mal!!


----------



## lost_Angel (7. Februar 2011)

um welches archi handelt es sich? welche bremse fährst du? was heißt eine andere bremsscheibe, größer? 
wenn größer, dann brauchst auch nur zu deiner bremse den passenden adapter.... verstehe grad ehrlich gesagt nicht richtig, wo das problem liegt, ist aber auch der falsche bereich für solche fragen


----------



## D.D.H (7. Februar 2011)

also...ich will ne größere brems scheibe!!!
ist das von 2009!!
also brauch ich nur ein adapter für die passende bremse?


----------



## lost_Angel (7. Februar 2011)

welche bremse hast denn drauf?


----------



## D.D.H (7. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt net die beste..tektro auriga comp!!!

will aber für hinten auch was anderes!!!


----------



## Le-crew (8. Februar 2011)

Das Ding kannste ungefahren in die Tonne kloppen. Ist das ne Seilzugbremse?  Aber das wirst du dann schon beim Heizen sehen wenn auf einmal keine Bremsleistung mehr da ist  und du dann nen gepflegten Abflug machst  Alles schon gehabt. Kauf dir lieber ne gebrauchte Hope M4 oder V2 oder zur Not ne The One. Bei den Adaptern  musst du sehen was du dir dann kaufst. Hatte auch ne Zeit nen adapter von Avid auf meinen Hope`s ging auch.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. Februar 2011)

muss ich leider wiedersprechen die tektro ist eine sehr gute bremse,


----------



## Le-crew (9. Februar 2011)

genauso wie Lada nen tolles Auto ist  ich kann mit der nix anfangen wer`s schön findet wo mir aus. Immer noch besser wie keine


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. Februar 2011)

ok das auf jedenfall, habe die nur jetzt schon 5x verbaut an diversen rädern und immer top zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawallbruder (2. März 2011)

so leute passt hier evtl. nich rein muss ich aber wissen! habe einen zonenschein 4x evo irgendwas leo rahmen bekommen was ist der rahmen eigl. wert? evtl. will ich das ding als set verkaufen mit mz 55 ata und etwas truvativ was ich halt noch so hier hab hat wer intresse?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. März 2011)

kommt sehr drauf an was einer bereit ist zu geben normales 4x dirt hardtail kostet neu um die 1000 das leo kostet ca 2500 wenn ein normales rad nach 4 jahren noch 3-500 bring dann nur mit guten teilen und gutem namen der rahmen bringt wenn Ã¼berhaupt 200â¬ (was ganz tolles) ich wÃ¼rde rahmen und gabel mal fÃ¼r 500-1000 anpreisen und gucken was passiert,wobei du jemanden mit der 55 ata ganz schÃ¶n bestrafen kÃ¶nntest


----------



## krawallbruder (2. März 2011)

wieso? die is doch bis 120mm travelbar glaub ich ich weiß nich bis wieviel fw der rahmen ausgelegt ist ?


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2011)

@krawallbruder: mach mal ein Bild davon ! Hätte VIELLEICHT Interesse am Rahmen ! Aber nicht an der ATA und Truvativ Zeugs.
Und find mal raus, welcher Rahmen das genau ist. Mittlerweile sind wir bei EVO VIII.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. März 2011)

die 55 ata ist mit das schlimmste mit dem du jemanden bestrafen kannst,federwegsverstellung usw zum trotz


----------



## krawallbruder (2. März 2011)

ich mache am wochenende mal bilder rein von dem rahmen ich hätte auch noch ne 55 eta in schwarz da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. März 2011)

eta ist besser als ata wenn die noch tst hat erschiess dich(oder verkaufen)


----------



## krawallbruder (2. März 2011)

tst micro hat die


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. März 2011)

die gabel hat sehr viele fehlerquellen ich hatte eine und bin froh das sie weg ist ,selbst die 55r wo nix drin ist funzt nicht ohne in der kartusche rumzubohren das nervt ,die optik ist super wirkt noch fetter als die domain trotz ebenfalls 35mm standrohren aber technisch totaler fail leider


----------



## krawallbruder (3. März 2011)

es steht auf dem rahmen 4x evo VI leo was is das?


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (3. März 2011)

4x = four cross
evo = evolutionsstufe
VI = 6
leo = model (leonardo hardtail)


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. März 2011)

evo 6 mittlerweile evo 8 also ca 2 jahre alt ,rahmenpreis neu 750â¬,die 55er darfste garnicht fahren nur bis 130mm,wenn dir einer 250â¬ gibt solte das ok sein kannst aber mehr ansetzen und dann zum glÃ¼cklich sein runterhandeln lassen,http://zonenschein.de/content/Zonenschein-Produktkatalog_2011.pdf  kannste mal was lesen


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (3. März 2011)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> evo 6 mittlerweile evo 8 also ca 2 jahre alt



muß ich dich ein bisschen verbessern  die evo "stufen" werden nur hinzugefügt wenn am rahmen selbst was geändert wird (z.b. geometrie) ... mann kann aber bei zonenschein fragen wann die gebaut wurden


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. März 2011)

ok


----------



## krawallbruder (4. März 2011)

deshalb ja ne ata die kann man runter schrauben von außen eigl. will ich für den rahmen allein 200 euro haben das reicht denk ich mal mit gabel da gabel neu 350 euro wer intresse hat kann ihn haben


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2011)

Alter, Größe, Farbe ? Zustand ? Bilder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawallbruder (4. März 2011)

kommt alles morgen


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2011)

Ok.


----------



## krawallbruder (5. März 2011)

so ich hoffe das kann helfen! rahmenhöhe 38cm oberrohr 55cm unterrohr 65 cm für 31,6 sattelstützen!


----------



## krawallbruder (5. März 2011)

so kann gelöscht werden is verkauft danke euch trotzdem für eure hilfe jungs


----------



## Lapeno (30. März 2011)

Hi Leitln,vorab mein neu beschichtetes Archi.
Noch nicht ganz fertig aufgebaut aber wird bald.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2011)




----------



## Pflaumenaugust (13. April 2011)

Meins: Archi Evo5 Team
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/866382

Bekomme der Bild nix hier hin, nur der die das Link von die Foto.


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2011)

Bitte:


----------



## Pflaumenaugust (13. April 2011)

Danke 
Bin zu Alt dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillmoe (8. Mai 2011)

So Kinners... Ich hab endlich mein Zypher fertig...wird nix mehr dran geändert...es hat geschätzte 18,5 kg und ist einfach nur der knaller 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/891029

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/891030

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/891031


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. Mai 2011)

der helm is kacke das rad is gut


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (8. Mai 2011)

funzt der vivid air gut im zypher ?


----------



## Downhillmoe (8. Mai 2011)

Erstaunlich gut...fährt sich viel besser als ein stahlfederdämpfer...schwer zu beschreiben,...als würde man aufn kissen fahren 
Fetzt aber auf jeden fall und kann ich nur weiterempfehlen...größter vorteil an dem ding sind natürlich die 600 g gewichtsersparnis zu meinem vivid 5.1 davor


----------



## Downhillmoe (22. Mai 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Eben gefunden, vor nem Jahr in Thüringen ...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (22. Mai 2011)

ne bilderfolge mit nem C.G. manual währe geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.D.H (13. Juni 2011)

Hi
ich habe mir vor eon paar tagen eine boxxer rc gekauft und wollte mal wissen was der vor teil an der langen krone ist weill ich nur die gerade habe?? 
und ob ich über haubt die lange brauche??

Danke


----------



## Downhillmoe (13. Juni 2011)

Vorteil: wenn du deine front erhöhen willst nimm die lange...

An sich ist die aber je nach Rahmen gedacht zb.: bei meinem Zypher passt die kurze krone nicht, das steuerrohr mit steuersatz ist einfach zu lang...ergo...lange krone drauf


----------



## Le-crew (14. Juni 2011)

beim Archi passt die flache Krone auch nicht.


----------



## SINGEL_TRAILER (18. Juni 2011)

Hier mein archi dh evo VII


----------



## kanngarnix (21. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

auch wenn es nicht in die Gallerie gehört: Wer kann mir sagen wie die aktuelle Tretlagerhöhe an den Archirahmen ist?

Hab schon bei Zonenschein angefragt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen. Schätze mal viel zu tun....

Habe gehört, die Tretlager sollen recht hoch sein, und die Kontrolle bei High Speed somit schwierig(er)...


----------



## SINGEL_TRAILER (21. Juni 2011)

kanngarnix schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> auch wenn es nicht in die Gallerie gehört: Wer kann mir sagen wie die aktuelle Tretlagerhöhe an den Archirahmen ist?
> 
> ...



servus tipp ruf einfach mal bei zonenschein an wenn du glück hast geht sogar der cheff ans telefon gruß


----------



## antistoepsel (21. Juni 2011)

Jupp anrufen, manchmal gehen da Emails unter. Habe auch schon öfter angerufen, war immer der Dirk persönlich dran.


----------



## Dirk Andres (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

die aktuelle Tretlagerhöhe am Archimedes beträgt 375 mm.

Mfg
Dirk


----------



## kanngarnix (24. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info. Hilft mir weiter


----------



## Pseiko (15. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein Archimedes FR EVO CROWN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.greitzke (15. Juli 2011)

Wettkampf Rad 2012


----------



## konashred2-4 (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
Habe mir nun das 2011er Archi race bestellt.
Kann mir jemand schon erhfahrungsberichte geben ?


----------



## konashred2-4 (16. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,
Habe mir nun das 2011er Archi race bestellt.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die Lieferzeiten so sind, mein händler weiß es nicht genau.
Hat jemand schon erfahrungsberichte ?


----------



## Le-crew (17. Juli 2011)

Rechne mal so mit 6-8 Wochen. Bei mir hat`s damals fast 10 Wochen  gedauert. Hat sich aber wie immer gelohnt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie  sich der Vivid Air im Archi macht ? Zwecks Gewichtsoptimierung ( Ziel  17,??kg) spiele ich mit dem Gedanken.


----------



## Lapeno (18. Juli 2011)

Sodala, spät aber doch! Fertig is!


----------



## B.Spyder (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe mich seit längerem nach einem Freeride-Bike um (mein Erstes) und habe mir schon viele Marken/Modelle online angeschaut. 
Danach habe ich immer in den entsprechenden Foren nach Erfahrungsberichten geschaut und teilweise/oft erschreckende Geschichten über die Haltbarkeit von Rahmen/Schwingen etc. gelesen. Und das bei Bikes für über 3000 (ich will auch ein Bike in dieser Preisklasse).
Bei Zonenschein findet man sowas nicht, woran liegt das?
Sind die Rahmen der anderen/viel größeren Hersteller wirklich so am Limit gebaut (wg. Gewicht), oder sind das sogar Verarbeitungs- oder Konstruktions-fehler? (in dieser Preisklasse!?)
Ich bin durch diese Berichte ehrlich gesagt ziemlich verunsichert, da  ich anfangs dachte für den Preis kann man kaum was falsch machen.


----------



## Le-crew (24. Juli 2011)

Moinsen

Zonenschein ist immer ne gute Wahl. Nun zu deiner Fragen. War schon öfters bei Zonenschein da wird soweit mir bekannt ist alles selber gemacht. Das heißt Konstruktion, Rohrsätze schneiden, Schweißen, u.s.w. Die Schweißnähte sehnen selbst an den unmöglisten stellen extrem Regelmäßig und sehr haltbar aus. Einfach Sex für`s Auge .Leichtbau spielt ebenfalls eine Rolle. Mein Archimedes wurde 2008 mit 19,5 kg Ausgeliefert. Da waren einige Firmen im DH bereicht bei 17,?? . Mehr Gewicht heißt ja auch immer mehr Material = Stabiler. Kumpel hatte nen Intense 951 da klingt der Rahmen beim "drauf "klopfen wie ne leere Coladose. Kein wunder das die Dinger Reihenweise brechen.Bin seit 2008 ein Zufriedener Kunde und werde auch mein nächstes Bike bei Zoni bestellen. ( Support your lokal Bikebauer) Hab nur rund 50 km zu denen und Dirk ist nen super Berater der sofort Hilft wenn Fragen sind.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (24. Juli 2011)

kann nur zustimmen obwohl ich erst ein zoni hatte,teilweise sind wir heute bei 15,?kg für ein dh rad das das nicht kompromislos über jahre funktioniert solte klar sein


----------



## Omegar (24. Juli 2011)

Bei der großen Menge an verkauften Räder der großen Firmen ist es klar dass einige Menschen diese Rahmen zu klump fahren. Außerdem können eher Fertigungsfehler auftreten auch wenn die Mehrzahl an in Taiwan gebauten Rädern doch gut hält. Leichtbau ist da sicher ein Problem...
Außerdem kommt dazu, dass es immer Menschen geben wird die nach einem Rahmenbruch erstmal im Forum rumlabern müssen und allen erzählen wie schlecht ihr rahmen war. Die zufriedenen Kunden die die Räder über jahre hinweg fahren, schreiben eher selten... Die fahren nähmlich Rad und hängen nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner. Auch ein Zonenschein kann brechen! Aber wenn ich mir das Zypher von meinem Kumpel so anschaue, dann braucht es da schon eine ziemlich hohe klippe und ne stumpfe Landung...
Bikes die wirklich MADE IN GERMANY sind, sind besser verarbeitet und wertstabieler als so ein Koladosenkram und du hast einen besseren service...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konashred2-4 (25. Juli 2011)

Werde dann auch mal ein Bild reinstellen, wenn mein archi da ist.
Ps: wie kann ich überhaupt bilder hier reinstellen ?


----------



## m.greitzke (25. Juli 2011)

Hey 

Ich wundere mich das eure Archis so schwer sind meins wiegt mit ner alten 888(4,1kg) insgesammt 19 Kg. (wenn ich diese gegen eine Boxer Tausche komme ich doch locker an die 17 ran....


Wegen dem Vivid Air. Also es soll klasse Funktionieren. Der Dämpfer ist aber auch echt gelungen muss ich ehrlich sagen obwohl ich auf Fox Dämpfer Schwöre 

Grz Markus


----------



## B.Spyder (26. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Antworten. Das hilft mir schon etwas weiter. Zumal die Aussage mit den paar kaputten Rädern im Vergleich zu der verkauften Stückzahl abolut richtig ist. In Prozent ausgedrückt würde man wahrscheinlich drüber lachen! Nur der Betroffene sieht das natürlich anders...


----------



## Le-crew (26. Juli 2011)

m.greitzke schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich wundere mich das eure Archis so schwer sind meins wiegt mit ner alten 888(4,1kg) insgesammt 19 Kg. (wenn ich diese gegen eine Boxer Tausche komme ich doch locker an die 17 ran....
> 
> ...



Würde mal die Waage Überprüfen  Danke Dir das du mir das mit dem Vivid air geschrieben hast. Nee da soll nen RS Vivid Air rein von Fox hört man zwar auch viel Gutes leider scheint Fox den DHX 5 Air total verkackt zu haben. Bis her noch nix gutes gehört ( von zu Träge über schlecht einstellbar bis hin zu schlechter Verarbeitung) und dann die Preise  da kann ich ja ne Woche im Puff Übernachten mit Getränken und hab immer noch Geld über  Nee 630  für ne 2012 DHX 5.0  die Spinnen doch.


----------



## m.greitzke (27. Juli 2011)

Le-crew schrieb:


> Würde mal die Waage Überprüfen  Danke Dir das du mir das mit dem Vivid air geschrieben hast. Nee da soll nen RS Vivid Air rein von Fox hört man zwar auch viel Gutes leider scheint Fox den DHX 5 Air total verkackt zu haben. Bis her noch nix gutes gehört ( von zu Träge über schlecht einstellbar bis hin zu schlechter Verarbeitung) und dann die Preise  da kann ich ja ne Woche im Puff Übernachten mit Getränken und hab immer noch Geld über  Nee 630  für ne 2012 DHX 5.0  die Spinnen doch.



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen  ich fahre ohne hin lieber Stahlfeder. Weil bei luftdämpfern sich bei mir immer die Kammern vertauschen. in meinem Slopstyle Bike hab ich leider dauernd das Problem


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2011)

Der DHX Air ist ganz und gar nicht verkackt !  Er paßt nur von seiner Charakteristik nicht zu vielen Hinterbauten, da er im mittleren Federweg gerne durchrauscht. Die Verarbeitung ist aber tiptop.
Wenn man die Shims passend zum jeweiligen Hinterbau ändert, kann man ihn gut hinkriegen.

Und wo soll der 630 Euro kosten ? Bei Toxoholics in der Preisliste vielleicht ! Im Bikemarkt und auf Ebay geht der Air für 200 bis 300 Euros weg.

Für 600 Euro holt man sich den CaneCreek Double Barrel. Damit hat man den besten Dämpfer (wenn man lernt,ihn richtig einzustellen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le-crew (27. Juli 2011)

Zitat: Der DHX Air ist ganz und gar nicht verkackt !  Er paßt nur von seiner Charakteristik nicht zu vielen Hinterbauten, da er im mittleren Federweg gerne durchrauscht. Die Verarbeitung ist aber tiptop.
Wenn man die Shims passend zum jeweiligen Hinterbau ändert, kann man ihn gut hinkriegen.

Und wo soll der 630 Euro kosten ? Bei Toxoholics in der Preisliste vielleicht ! Im Bikemarkt und auf Ebay geht der Air für 200 bis 300 Euros weg.

Für 600 Euro holt man sich den CaneCreek Double Barrel. Damit hat man den besten Dämpfer (wenn man lernt,ihn richtig einzustellen).[/quote]






http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...DHX-Air-5-0-Daempfer-200x50-8mm-Mod-2012.html

und Dämpferwahl ist meist auch Geschmacksfrage. Du bist halt mit Fox oder CCDB zufrieden ich bleib bei RS. Hab mit den noch nie Probleme gehabt. Egal ob Vivid , 2008 Boxxer RC,2011Boxxer WC, 2008 Revelation Air usw. Ist der CCDB wirklich so schwer perfekt einzustellen?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab' doch nicht gesagt, du sollst dir einen Fox holen. Der Vivid geht ja auch wirklich gut, wenn man keines der frühen Mängelexemplare erwischt hat.
Mit dem CCDB muß man sich halt etwas beschäftigen, um das Optimum rauszuholen, damit sich die Mehrausgabe lohnt, das meinte ich.

Ich fahr keinen der erwähnten Dämpfer, ich hab einen Curnutt Air im Foes und bin 100% zufrieden.


----------



## zrider (4. August 2011)

...


----------



## Downhillmoe (8. August 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich weiß es gehört nicht recht hierher, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse  Anfang der Saison hab ich mir eine Verletzung am Rücken zugezogen und kann nicht mehr fahren  
Drum muss ich jetzt leider mein Zonenschein Zypher von 2008 in der M/L in RAL 3024 verkaufen, dass ich seit letztem Sommer aufgebaut hab.
Teile:
Rahmen: Zonenschein Zypher Crown (245 mm Federweg)

Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Race 2010

Dämpfer: Rock Shox - Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer 2011 - Tune B

HR Bremse/VR Bremse: Hayes Nine 10th anniversary mit BFL Hebeln und in chrom 
		               poliert, 203 mm Scheibe hinten und vorn 

Steuersatz: Sunline V1

Vorbau: Straitline Pinch Clamp 

Lenker: Sixpack Driver XXL 780 mm Flatbar

Griffe: Odi Ruffian MX in Pink

Sattelstütze: Zonenschein (42mm Umfang)

Sattel: IXS Freeride Sattel X-SA45

Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT

Kettenblatt: e.thirteen - Guidering Kettenblatt 104mm - blau mit Carbocage Kettenblattschrauben in Purple

Kettenführung: Shaman Racing Drake

Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer Team 100mm

Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin III in Alu poliert

Vorderrad: 20 mm Steckachse, Hope Pro II Nabe, Mavic EX 729 Felge, DT 2.0 1.8 Speichen mit blauen Nippeln

Hinterrad: 12x150 mm Steckachse, Hope Pro II Nabe, Spank Stiffy Felge, DT 2.0 1.8 Speichen mit blauen Nippeln

Schaltung: Shimano Saint Short Cage

Ritzel: Kassette 9fach - Sram PG-970 DH Powerglide II - 11-26

Reifen: Maxxis Minion Front and Rear

Bei Interesse einfach ne PN, in meinem Fotoalbum finden sich noch mehr Bilder






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MarkusGreitzke (10. August 2011)

So ein kleines Update.

18,6 kG

Rahmen: Archi 7
Gabel: Costum 888 2004 (Federn 36; Öl Fox)
Dämpfer: FOX DHX4 600er feder
Laufräder: Mavic 325 Veltac Naben
Bremsen: Avid 
Kurbeln: Saint
Schaltung: X9 9fach Dura ace Kassette
Lenker: BooBar 780mm

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer 04-07er 888 als ersatz Gabel.
Hat vielleicht jemand noch eine über ?


----------



## mr freilauf (17. September 2011)




----------



## odenwald1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo !

bin für die nächste Sason auf der Suche nach einem Downhiller. Das Archimedes DH gefällt mir echt gut. Was die Stabilität und den Service angeht, hört man nur gutes. Auch das gesamte Auftreten der Marke ist echt OK. 
Leider hatte ich bisher nicht die Möglichkeit ein solches Bike zu fahren. War einmal auf einem gesessen, bei diesem war allerdings der Sattel zu hoch eigestellt und es war größe M. Für meine 1,70m ist Größe S wohl die bessere Wahl ?? Hier ist auch meine Frage: habe gehört (und meine dies auch bei einem Biketest mit Klausmann gelesen zu haben) das das Tretlager im Vergleich zu z.B. Demo, YT Tues (die einzigen Bikes die ich richtig probegefahren habe) viel höher ist. Dadurch ist das Bike "wackliger" und nicht wirklich für Anfänger geeignet?? Auch durch den steile Lenkwinkel (65°) ist das Bike nicht wirklich Anfänger tauglich ??  Es wäre ja schade, sich ein Bike zu kaufen und dann als Anfänger nicht damit zurecht zu kommen. Danke für Infos.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## MarkusGreitzke (12. Oktober 2011)

Also das Tretlager ist tatsächlich relativ hoch, dafür kommt man aber auch überall runter ohne sich die Kettenblätter zu versauen. Aber das Rad ist definitiv auch Anfänger tauglich. Herr Klausmann ist bei sowas ja auch nicht wirklich representativ er ist ein purer Racer und ich glaube das von uns "Normalos" keiner nur DH fährt.

Zum Thema Lenkwinkel gibt es inzwischen auch Steuersätze mit denen man den Winkel einstellen kann. (aber ich finde 65° sind sehr neutral und man kann damit alles fahren ohne Probleme)

Wenn du dir das Rad kaufst wirst du rund um zufrieden sein, dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer.


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (12. Oktober 2011)

markus seine aussage kann ich nur unterschreiben!
der lenkwinkel kann auch durch die dämpferaufnahmebleche geändert werden! finde aber gerade für anfänger einen steileren lenkwinkel praktischer da es nicht so kippelig wird in engen technischen passagen und direkt auf full-speed kommt ein anfänger auch nicht das er unbedingt einen 63° lenkwinkel braucht! für die meisten deutschen strecken reichen auch 64 oder 65 grad aus ohne sonderliche probleme  ausserdem ist es ein stabiles aber denoch agiles rad wo man auch öfters mal absatteln kann ohne das gleich dellen oder risse entstehen wie bei anderen blechdosen


----------



## DirkG (12. Oktober 2011)

Da klinke ich mich doch gern mal ein. Ich habe mir als erstes DH Rad auch ein Archimedes gekauft (das war 2007). Obwohl, oder vielleicht auch weil mein Leben nicht nur aus DH Fahren besteht, fahre ich dieses Teil nahezu unverändert (flacher und breitere Lenker montiert) immer noch und bin so begeistert davon, wie am ersten Tag.  Ich habe keine großen Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, habe bisher nur mal auf einem DEMO, einem Big HIt und einem Gamber DH gesessen und bin ein bisschen gerollt, aber nicht wirklich DH damit gefahren. 

Fakt ist, ich fühle mich auf dem Archi sauwohl. Wenn ich mich an bestimmte Dinge erstmalig heranwage, dann nehme ich meinst das Archi, eben weil ich mich sicherer fühle. Ich hatte noch nie das Gefühl, ein tieferes Tretlager oder einen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu benötigen. Ich denke, das Rad kann immer noch mehr als ich. 

Fakt ist auch, obwohl ich nicht der begnadete Fahrtechniker bin, hält das Rad, wie alle Anbauteile bisher völlig ohne Service vom Fachmann. Allerdings bin ich auch kein Flatdropper oder so ähnlich. Das Radl hat ein paar ordentliche Abflüge mit mir hinter sich, da ist nichts davon zu sehen, keine Dellen oder gar Risse. Der Service von Zonenschein ist in meinen Augen zu empfehlen.  Es ist sicher kein Bling Bling Auftritt, aber wenn es ans Fachliche geht, wird dir geholfen! Dazu erfüllen die Jungs allerhand Sonderwünsche (ich habe noch mehr Räder aus Halle und die sind alle mit Sonderwünschen gefertigt worden) 

Ich kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (12. Oktober 2011)

endlich fahrbereit! (mehr bilder in meinem projekt 2011 ordner)

Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes DH 5
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Race 2009 (Druckstufen Umbau)
Steuersatz: Nukeproof Warhead 34EESS
Nabe vorn: Mavic Deetraks
Nabe hinten: Mavic Deetraks 135mm
Ritzelpaket: Shimano HG50 DH 11-25
Felgen: Mavic Deetraks 2010
Speichen: Mavic 2,0
Vorder Reifen: Maxxis Highroller Super Tacky 2,5
Hinter Reifen: Maxxis Minion F Super Tacky 2,5
Innenlager: Shimano Saint 73mm Hollowtech 2
Kurbel : Shimano Saint M810-1 165mm
Kette: Shimano HG73 Chain 9 Speed
Kettenblatt : Truvativ 38T
Schaltung: Shimano Saint SS-Cage
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint
Bremse vorn: Shimano Saint 203mm RT-76 Scheibe
Bremse hinten: Shimano Saint 180mm RT-76 Scheibe
Pedale: DMR V8
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Howitzer
Sattel: SDG Bel Air (Cow)
Lenker: Azonic World Force Riser (2" Rise ,765mm Width)
Griffe: ODI Intense Lock-on 
Vorbau: E.Thirteen Ali
Kettenführung: E.Thirteen SRS+ ISCG OLD 36-40T
Farbe: Matt Schwarz


Sattel ,Sattelstütze ,Vorbau ,Lenker ,Pedale ,Gabel und Kettenblatt werden noch getauscht! Ein besseres Bild kommt


----------



## odenwald1 (17. Oktober 2011)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> markus seine aussage kann ich nur unterschreiben!
> der lenkwinkel kann auch durch die dämpferaufnahmebleche geändert werden! finde aber gerade für anfänger einen steileren lenkwinkel praktischer da es nicht so kippelig wird in engen technischen passagen und direkt auf full-speed kommt ein anfänger auch nicht das er unbedingt einen 63° lenkwinkel braucht! für die meisten deutschen strecken reichen auch 64 oder 65 grad aus ohne sonderliche probleme  ausserdem ist es ein stabiles aber denoch agiles rad wo man auch öfters mal absatteln kann ohne das gleich dellen oder risse entstehen wie bei anderen blechdosen



Hallo,

was sagt Ihr bezüglich der passenden Rahmengröße ?? Empfehlung bei  1,70m Größe S oder M ?? Danke für Infos


----------



## odenwald1 (17. Oktober 2011)

MarkusGreitzke schrieb:


> Also das Tretlager ist tatsächlich relativ hoch, dafür kommt man aber auch überall runter ohne sich die Kettenblätter zu versauen. Aber das Rad ist definitiv auch Anfänger tauglich. Herr Klausmann ist bei sowas ja auch nicht wirklich representativ er ist ein purer Racer und ich glaube das von uns "Normalos" keiner nur DH fährt.
> 
> Zum Thema Lenkwinkel gibt es inzwischen auch Steuersätze mit denen man den Winkel einstellen kann. (aber ich finde 65° sind sehr neutral und man kann damit alles fahren ohne Probleme)
> 
> Wenn du dir das Rad kaufst wirst du rund um zufrieden sein, dafür lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer.



Hallo, Welche Rahmengröße würdest Du bei 1,70m empfehlen  ?? Größe S oder M ?? Bin kein Anfänger mehr aber auch nicht wirklich schnell. Fahre meist in Bad Wildbad,  Danke für Infos


----------



## MarkusGreitzke (17. Oktober 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Hallo, Welche Rahmengröße würdest Du bei 1,70m empfehlen  ?? Größe S oder M ?? Bin kein Anfänger mehr aber auch nicht wirklich schnell. Fahre meist in Bad Wildbad,  Danke für Infos



Also würde M empfehlen da die Rahmen schon recht klein ausfallen, auf keinen Fall Größe S. 

Ich war gestern in Wildbad... ^^ und das Teil geht da runter wie ne 1^^


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (17. Oktober 2011)

ich bin 1,76 und fahre auch m! ich würde dir auch zu einer m raten


----------



## beat82 (24. Oktober 2011)

zoni´s in aktion.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31034651"]Erster Petersberger Downhillcup on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rumigali (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir evtl.ein Archimedes DH race kaufen,wobei ich sagen muss  das ich noch keines gefahren bin,und mir eigentlich die geile Optik ins  Auge stach.Hab mich hier mal so durch den Thread gelesen und viel  positives gehört.
Ich suche ein Bike mit den ich beim Downhill aber auch im Bikepark Spass  haben kann.Ich würde einfach gerne mal ein paar Meinungen hören ob  dafür das Archi ein geeignetes Bike ist.War anfans eigentlich sicher das  es ein YT tues werden soll,aber seit dem ich das Archi gesehen hab komm  ich nichtmehr davon weg.

Danke


----------



## zweiterFelix (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo , 


kann mir jemand sagen ob es bei Archimedes im laufe der Jahre Veränderungen gab und wenn ja welche . 

danke & grüße


----------



## Lock3 (10. November 2011)

Marvin mit seinem Zonenschein in Aktion!  klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.greitzke (11. November 2011)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob es bei Archimedes im laufe der Jahre Veränderungen gab und wenn ja welche .
> ...



Die Gesamte Geometrie wurde über die Jahre geändert des Archi ist heute viel flacher als früher, damit auch viel Handlicher =)


----------



## mr freilauf (4. Dezember 2011)




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. Dezember 2011)

dat is doch das neue oder? erkannt am loch


----------



## mr freilauf (4. Dezember 2011)

Leo 4x evo 6


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (5. Dezember 2011)

Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes DH IV
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Race 2009 (Druckstufen Umbau)
Steuersatz: Nukeproof Warhead 34EESS
Nabe vorn: Mavic Deetraks
Nabe hinten: Mavic Deetraks 135mm
Ritzelpaket: Shimano HG50 DH 11-25
Felgen: Mavic Deetraks 2010
Speichen: Mavic 2,0
Vorder Reifen: Maxxis Highroller Super Tacky 2,5
Hinter Reifen: Maxxis Minion F Super Tacky 2,5
Innenlager: Shimano Saint 73mm Hollowtech 2
Kurbel : Shimano Saint M810-1 165mm
Kette: Sram PC 951 Chain 9 Speed
Kettenblatt : E.Thirteen G-Ring Schwarz 40T 
Schaltung: Shimano Saint SS-Cage
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint Trigger
Bremse vorn: Shimano Saint 203mm RT-76 Scheibe
Bremse hinten: Shimano Saint 180mm RT-76 Scheibe
Pedale: DMR V8
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam Micro 31,6 (gekürzt)
Sattel: SDG I-Fly Kevlar
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR Stealth
Griffe: ODI Rogue Lock-on
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas Stealth Direct Mount Stem
Kettenführung: E.Thirteen SRS+ ISCG OLD 36-40T

leider hab ich keine waage... nächstes jahr kommt dann noch eine neue boxxer und dmr vault pedale dann ist es endlich fertig!


----------



## konashred2-4 (18. Dezember 2011)

Mein relativ neues 11er Archi race 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1030205http://http//fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1030205


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ist hier jemand mit nem Pan Enduro unterwegs und kann seine Erfahrungen posten? Am besten auch ein Foto vom Aufbau ;-) Danke schonmal!


----------



## z1freerider666 (18. Dezember 2011)

@ siggi: ich hatte eins! top rad! lässt sich gut bergauf bewegen und wippt relativ wenig! bergab macht es auch mega spaß! Hinterbau ist sehr schluckfreudig und man hat gute Reserven! hab allerdings den Monarch der original drinne war gegen einen rp23 getauscht, was sich sehr gelohnt hat! denke mal das es auch gut ist wenn man anstatt der 150mm vorne irgendwas mit 160mm reinhängt! bin das rad 2 Jahre gefahren und musste nie was dran machen, also lager oder so! was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das der Hinterbau recht stark flext! muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen! merkt man halt vorallem beim treten im stehen und wenn man mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in kurven fährt! sonst kann ich echt nix schlechtes über das rad sagen! hatte ein team von 2010 also das evo 3 in ner L bei einer größe von 196. hat gut gepasst!


----------



## siggi985 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ok Danke! Das klingt ja schonmal sehr gut  Hatte eh vor ne 160er Gabel zu verbauen. Nur wegen der Größe werd ich nochmal schauen müssen! Denke aber bei 1,86m Körpergröße wirds zum Touren fahren auch ein L


----------



## z1freerider666 (18. Dezember 2011)

ja nehm ne L! weis jetzt nicht wie lang das oberrohr der neuen ist, aber meins war 600mm! hat gut gepasst! 160mm hätte ich am liebsten auch rein gemacht, aber meine revalation war und ist einfach viel zu gut und leicht dazu!  ach ja, Gewicht war mit reverb und und paar anderen teilen 14kg... mit anderen Laufrädern wäre ich denke mal auf 13,5 gekommen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Der Hinterbau vom AM flext im Vergleich zum Enduro etwas. Die Enduro-Kastenschwinge kommt mir sehr steif vor. Oder meine Oberschenkel sind für solche Aktionen zu dünn....


----------



## z1freerider666 (20. Dezember 2011)

das all mountain und das enduro haben die gleichen schwingen! das hardenduro hat ne andere und dürfte dadurch steifer sein! ich für meine Verhältnisse finde halt das der Hinterbau flext! ist bei meinem neuen bike nicht der fall. aber unter flexen versteht ja jeder was anderes  deshalb am besten Probefahrten und sich selbst ein Bild drüber machen!


----------



## pfiff (20. Dezember 2011)

Servus Siggi,

ich habe ein Pan AM III gebraucht gekauft. Angeblich von 2011, ich glaube aber 2010 ist das richtige Jahr.
Das Bike ist als Enduro aufgebaut (AM und Enduro haben denselben Rahmen, Enduro hat nur einen längeren Dämpfer (216mm)) und für heftige Sachen ausgelegt (mit 160mm Fox und Downhill-Laufradsatz (Deetraks))
Kein Leichtgewicht, da auch ein Schlauch schon 280gr wiegt; in XL mit Pedalen komme ich trotz schwerer Parts und Bereifung gerade auf 15,4kg

Mit meinem ZTR Flow Laufradsatz und anderen Reifen und Schläuchen sollte es trotz schwerer Gabel (2,156kg) und ohne weiteres Tuning dann nur noch 14,1kg wiegen. Mit einer leichten 150mm revelation wären es dann wohl knapp über 13,5kg ähnlich wie bei z1freerider 666.


Ich habe, dass Rad noch nicht lange und bin erst eine kleine Runde zur Winterleite gefahren, aber der erste Eindruck ist wirklich genial. Wippt meines Erachtens beim Auffahren oder im Flachen trotz 160mm nicht merklich. Ich habe beim Dämpfer kein einziges Mal die Druckstufe zugeschaltet. Bergab ist es wie eine Dampfwalze oder ein Panzer, man fährt wie auf Schienen. Wirklich Super. 

Ich komme übrigens aus Nürnberg, kannst dir ja irgendwann mal den Bock anschauen oder vielleicht komme ich endlich nach Weihnachten dazu, mal Fotos hoch zuladen.

Übrigens hat der Bikeladen "betterbike" in der Nähe vom Erlanger Bahnhof Zonenschein-Räder. Der Eigentümer ist "auf seine Art" echt nett und der hat auch noch ein Pan Enduro zum Ausstellungspreis im Laden stehen. Ich glaube aber in XL statt L.

Grüße Pfiff


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. Dezember 2011)

Muss leider etwas schlaumeiern: der Endurorahmen hat schon seit einem halben Jahr wieder und ausschließlich die Kastenschwinge und einen verstärkten Hauptrahmen incl. Steuerrohr/Unterrohr-Gusset. Also Hardenduro heißt Enduro und das alte Enduro (wie AM mit mehr Federweg) ist weggefallen.
Und somit ist das Enduro jetzt deutlich steifer als das AM.


----------



## siggi985 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke schonmal soweit  Also den Eigentümer vom Betterbike kenn ich sehr gut und von ihm würde ich auch den Rahmen beziehen. Saß auch schonmal auf dem in XL drauf und muss sagen das es eher wie ein L ausfällt. Das mit dem flexenden Hinterbau find ich persönlich recht gut nachdem ich keine Steifen Rahmen/Hinterbauten mag ;-)


----------



## pfiff (20. Dezember 2011)

_



[...Saß auch schonmal auf dem in XL drauf und muss sagen das es eher wie ein L ausfällt...]

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 
Wolltest du nicht ein L und wenn es passt, warum nimmst du nicht das Rad vom Werni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi985 (20. Dezember 2011)

Also wenns passt werd ich es auch nehmen ;-)


----------



## Zonenrider (23. Dezember 2011)

Neben dem Hardenduro gibt es nach wie vor das Enduro
als leichtere Variante, siehe www.zonenschein.de

Dort findet man die richtigen Informationen!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (23. Dezember 2011)

Die Seite ist vermutlich nicht ganz aktuell, auf der Eurobike war von Straffung der Modellpalette die Rede. Auch hat ein Bekannter im Sommer ein Enduro bestellt und die kernige Variante bekommen. Er meinte, das Enduro gäbe es nicht mehr. Klingt auch logisch, das normale Enduro zu streichen.


----------



## Zonenrider (23. Dezember 2011)

Es erscheint mir nicht logisch, das ein Hersteller ein Modell nicht mehr herstellt, die unterschiedliche Bereiche abdecken.
Insbesondere bei den kleineren Herstellern, die auf indviduelle Wünsche von Kunden eher eingehen können, da die Räder auf Bestellung gefertigt werden.
Sinnvoller ist es daher, direkt mit dem Herrsteller Kontakt aufzunehmen und konkret nachfragen, denn Mutmaßungen helfen niemandem.


----------



## Zonenrider (23. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein Hinweis:
IBC News von der Eurobike 2011 vom 04.09.11
Im Vorabdruck des Katalogs 2012 sind sowohl Enduro als auch Hardenduro/Freerider aufgeführt.


----------



## benesepp (26. Dezember 2011)

Bitte sehr...


mein Spielzeug in Orange


----------



## benesepp (26. Dezember 2011)




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Dezember 2011)

sattel ??aber sonst schick


----------



## benesepp (26. Dezember 2011)

provisorisch,

hält wie bekannt am längsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (26. Dezember 2011)

sitzt sich bestimmt gut schaut nur kacke aus,denn habe ich jetzt gute form leicht und billig http://www.ebay.de/itm/SATTEL-SELLE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f0399270d


----------



## MarkusGreitzke (4. Januar 2012)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> sitzt sich bestimmt gut schaut nur kacke aus,denn habe ich jetzt gute form leicht und billig http://www.ebay.de/itm/SATTEL-SELLE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f0399270d[/quote
> 
> Der ist leider auch nicht der Schönste ...


----------



## yoobee (4. Januar 2012)

Die Gabel orange gepulvert käme schick!


----------



## konashred2-4 (5. Januar 2012)

Habe letztens mal geselen dass bei den archis bei fahrern über 60 kilo gerne mal der reifen an die schwinge kommt und sie öfter reißen. Stimmt das bzw. bei welchen Modelljahren ? Ich habe selber bei meinem 2011er Archi noch nie solche probleme gehabt ? weiß jemand was !?


----------



## mr freilauf (5. Januar 2012)

könnte passieren wenn man die kurzen dämpferplatten mit einem kurzen dämpfer fährt, und somit den abstand vom HR zum sattelrohr minimiert.

ist aber nur eine vermutung.

zu den gerochenen hinterbauten  kann ich nichts sagen. meiner ist top. Und habe auch noch nicht von brüchen gehört


----------



## konashred2-4 (6. Januar 2012)

ja habe eben im fotoalbum unter einem archi in den kommentaren was drüber gelesen. sollte aber nur bei den älteren modellen so sein. und kurze dämpfer platten etc. hab ich auch nicht. alles original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (6. Januar 2012)

von gebrochenen hinterbauten hab ich auch noch nix gehört! sicher sind die bikes nicht unzerstörbar aber schon recht stabil... hab 2 zonis und hatte noch nie nen riss oder was ernsthaftes! das einzigste ist ne kleine delle als ich es mal in ein steinfeld geschmissen hab... die stabilität schlägt sich natürlich auch im gewicht nieder


----------



## Elzett (14. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## m.greitzke (14. Januar 2012)

Sagen Hafte 17.9 KG =D


----------



## konashred2-4 (22. Januar 2012)

Bis auf die Sattelstellung und den roten vorbau echt geil.
Sieht super aus mit dem weißen rahmen und den schwarzen parts


----------



## MarkusGreitzke (23. Januar 2012)

konashred2-4 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Sattelstellung und den roten vorbau echt geil.
> Sieht super aus mit dem weißen rahmen und den schwarzen parts




Also der Rote Vorbau war eine reine Geiz Entscheidung. Rot 20 Schwarz oder Weiß ca. 50

und der Sattel ist aufgrund meiner sehr flachen fahrweise so schäpp, ich würde da sonst mit der Hose hängenbleiben.

Vielen Dank für deinen Kommentar


----------



## manobike.Julian (25. Januar 2012)

mr freilauf schrieb:


>



Schick!

Ich besorge mir gerade noch ein paar schicke Teile zum Aufhübschen meines Leo DH EVO IV und dann werde ich das hier auch mal zeigen...


----------



## konashred2-4 (27. Januar 2012)

Anderer Sattel wäre nice


----------



## manobike.Julian (5. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Leo DH EVO IV. Laufräder sind noch nicht final...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055758
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055760
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055761
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055762
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055759
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1055763


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (5. Februar 2012)

nice 
aber bitte noch eine schöne kurbel und kefü! und wenn du einmal dabei bist vielleicht noch ne schwarze lenker vorbau kombi


----------



## manobike.Julian (5. Februar 2012)

wAr_in_mY_heAd schrieb:


> nice
> aber bitte noch eine schöne kurbel und kefü! und wenn du einmal dabei bist vielleicht noch ne schwarze lenker vorbau kombi



Schön, dass es gefällt.

Lenker und Vorbau sind nagelneu, ich mag weiße Teile sehr.   

Die KeFü ist in der Tat nicht gerade der Hingucker, aber sie ist zweckmäßig und wird erstmal gefahren. Irgendwann kommt aber mal ne andere dran. Die Kurbel finde ich voll in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr freilauf (6. Februar 2012)

holy shit


----------



## didi13 (8. Februar 2012)

Nice


----------



## Axel711 (27. Februar 2012)

Flieg meine Dicke, flieg!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Februar 2012)




----------



## m.greitzke (29. Februar 2012)

Uhhh ein Wunderschönes neues Archi =)


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Februar 2012)

jap ist zum we gekommen nach langem warten hat sich aber gelohnt...


----------



## m.greitzke (29. Februar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> jap ist zum we gekommen nach langem warten hat sich aber gelohnt...



Du wirst es nicht bereuen, es ist eines der besten DH Bikes die ich je gefahren bin.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. Februar 2012)

is ja schon mein 2.archi aber viel besser als die alten hab ja noch eins von 06 gehabt.da hat sich einiges getan...


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (29. Februar 2012)

sehr hübsch das neue 
kommen noch andere teile dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. März 2012)

andere pedalen.und gabel vielleicht in schwarz.


----------



## mr freilauf (2. März 2012)

hier mal nen kleines update von meinem baby


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. März 2012)

Hallo Leute ich hab ne wichtige Frage an euch und zwar hab ich mir das Archimedes DH von 2010 gebraucht gekauft(das Orange/Schwarze). Nun zu meiner Frage kann ich in dem Rahmen nur ne Boxxer mit hoher Brücke fahren? Und wie lang muss der Gabelschaft da sein? Hab den Rahmen leider noch nicht da und kann es deswegen nicht abmessen.Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich nen paar sehr gute Angebote für ne Gabel habe, der Gabelschaft aber leider nur 16-17cm lang ist.

Danke euch im vorraus mfg


----------



## m.greitzke (19. März 2012)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich hab ne wichtige Frage an euch und zwar hab ich mir das Archimedes DH von 2010 gebraucht gekauft(das Orange/Schwarze). Nun zu meiner Frage kann ich in dem Rahmen nur ne Boxxer mit hoher Brücke fahren? Und wie lang muss der Gabelschaft da sein? Hab den Rahmen leider noch nicht da und kann es deswegen nicht abmessen.Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich nen paar sehr gute Angebote für ne Gabel habe, der Gabelschaft aber leider nur 16-17cm lang ist.
> 
> Danke euch im vorraus mfg



Hallo,

also ich habe auch ein Rahmen von 2010, ich brauche leider einen Schaft von 19-20 cm. Und ja Du musst auch mit dem Hohenbrücken fahren. Ist alles einwenig nervig, hatte auch ziehmliche Probleme als ich eine neue Gabel brauchte....

Woher kommst du den ? ich kenne jemanden der den Gabelschaft verlängern kann. 

Grüße

Markus


----------



## BillyTheKid (19. März 2012)

Hi Markus ich komme aus Essen, was würd sowas kosten?? MFG


----------



## m.greitzke (19. März 2012)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hi Markus ich komme aus Essen, was würd sowas kosten?? MFG



Müsste ich erst fragen, aber es ist deutlich günstiger als eine neue Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr freilauf (19. März 2012)

ja ne is klar!! nen gabelschaft verlängern!!!^^


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2012)

Ja, dolle Idee !


----------



## m.greitzke (19. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, dolle Idee !



Ihr werdet euch wundern, es geht wirklich.

Man dreht einen Alustab exakt so das man ihn in den alten Schaft einpressen kann. Dort wird dieser dann mit mehrern Metallstiften vernietet und dann glattpoliert. 

Allerdings kann man das nur bis zu einen gewissen Maß machen. Der Orignial schafft muss mindestens so lange sein das er einen mm über den Steuersatz heraus steht. Das eingepresste stück ist dann nur für die Klemung oben da.

Bei meiner 888 hält das teil bis heute und ich bin nicht gerade der zimperlichste fahrer.

Ich kann verstehen das diese Methode sehr obskur klingt aber wenn jemand möchte schicke ich euch die 888 Brücke mit der Verlängerung zu. Dann könnt ihr euch persönlich überzeugen.


----------



## mr freilauf (19. März 2012)

ja! ich warte auf bilder


----------



## Zonenrider (19. März 2012)

BillyTheKid schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich hab ne wichtige Frage an euch und zwar hab ich mir das Archimedes DH von 2010 gebraucht gekauft(das Orange/Schwarze). Nun zu meiner Frage kann ich in dem Rahmen nur ne Boxxer mit hoher Brücke fahren? Und wie lang muss der Gabelschaft da sein? Hab den Rahmen leider noch nicht da und kann es deswegen nicht abmessen.Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich nen paar sehr gute Angebote für ne Gabel habe, der Gabelschaft aber leider nur 16-17cm lang ist.
> 
> Danke euch im vorraus mfg


Ich würde an deiner Stelle direkt bei der Fa. Zonenschein anrufen. Dort bekommst du die richtigen Informationen. Die Leute dort sind sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## konashred2-4 (29. März 2012)

Ein kumpel von mir hatte ein ähnliches problem. 
musst dich mal ein bisschen schlau machen es gibt doch gabelschaftverlängerungen !


----------



## BillyTheKid (29. März 2012)

Hi Leute danke für die Infos ist jetzt alles geklärt. Bei Zonenschein waren die Jungs echt nett und haben mir schnell geholfen.


----------



## konashred2-4 (10. April 2012)

Hi leute, kurze frage :
Ich hatte vor mir einen Vivid air für mein archi dh race zu kaufen.
Meint ihr das funktioniert gut in dem bike bzw. welche länge brauche ich eigentlich ?


----------



## Le-crew (10. April 2012)

Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich mir nen Vivid Air rein bastel. Länge sollte 222mm sein. Mußt aber Tune Mid/Mid nehmen sonst wirds komisch. Hab aber keine Ahnung ob`s im Gesamten harmoniert. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch immer drauf an wie du fährst. Wenn du von Grobschlacht Motiviert bist  wär eher nen Coil besser. Ich heize mit nem Vivid 5.1 und einer 600er Feder rum geht ab wie Sau. Ich mags eh etwas derber. Deshalb auch auf Boxxer WC umgestiegen die ich mit fast 8,5 Bar fahr. Schön Straff


----------



## konashred2-4 (12. April 2012)

Ja mein vivid ist mir viel zu weich hinte. uind ich hasse es wenn gabel und dämpfer so unterschiedlich sind.
Also länge 222 mm ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (12. April 2012)

maße für ein archi sind 222mm ebl mit 70mm hub! also ich hatte über ein paar tage einen vivid air (mm) drin und kann sagen das er gut funktioniert aber ich würde ihn mit einem high tune in der druckstufe holen... ich persönlich fahre lieber eine "weiche feder" und viel druckstufe! habe meinen vivid coil in der druckstufe auch härter shimmen lassen! sowas ist eben geschmackssache...


----------



## konashred2-4 (12. April 2012)

Also 222mm passt auch beim 2011er archi ?
Und ich wiege jetzt 65-66 kilo ich denke mid wäre ok oder ?


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (12. April 2012)

müßte passen ich hab nen evo 5 und die sind sich ziemlich ähnlich! dämpfung hat nicht wirklich viel damit zutun wieviel du wiegst dafür ist die feder oder eben der luftdruck bei einem air dämpfer zuständig! die sache mit dem mid ist ne reine geschmackssache wenn du eine ehr softe dämpfung bevorzugst liegst du damit richtig denke ich


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (23. April 2012)

endlich fertig 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1106714





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1106710

Partliste:

Rahmen: Zonenschein Archimedes DH V
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1(Mario Tuning)
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup 2012 (Mario Tuning)
Steuersatz: Nukeproof Warhead 34EESS
Nabe vorn: Mavic Deetraks 20mm
Nabe hinten: Mavic Deetraks 135mm
Ritzelpaket: Shimano HG50 DH 11-25
Felgen: Mavic Deetraks 2010
Speichen: Mavic 2,0
Vorder Reifen: Maxxis Highroller Super Tacky 2,5
Hinter Reifen: Maxxis Minion F Super Tacky 2,5
Innenlager: Shimano Saint 73mm Hollowtech 2
Kurbel : Shimano Saint M810-1 165mm
Kette: Sram PC 951 Chain 9 Speed
Kettenblatt : E.Thirteen G-Ring Schwarz 40T 
Schaltung: Shimano Saint SS-Cage
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint Trigger
Bremse vorn: Shimano Saint 203mm RT-76 Scheibe
Bremse hinten: Shimano Saint 180mm RT-76 Scheibe
Pedale: DMR Vault Schwarz (Schwarze Pins)
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam Micro 31,6 (gekürzt)
Sattel: SDG I-Fly Kevlar
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR Stealth
Griffe: ODI Rogue Lock-on
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas Stealth Direct Mount Stem
Kettenführung: E.Thirteen SRS+ ISCG OLD 36-40T


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. April 2012)

geiles teil


----------



## konashred2-4 (23. April 2012)

sehr geil geworden deine black beauty  hammer !
ps : wie bekomme ich eigentlich das foto hier herein ?


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (24. April 2012)

danke! 

@konashred du gehst in dein fotoalbum und lässt dir den bb-code (auf der rechten seite steht einbetten mit bbcode) anzeigen von dem foto was du posten willst und fügst es einfach im threat mit ein


----------



## BillyTheKid (25. April 2012)

Mein Archi für 2012
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109072


----------



## tadea nuts (26. April 2012)

Feines Spielzeug! Hoffe es bald in natura zu sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2012)

Hat das archimedes , egal welches ModellJahr und Modell irgendwelche schwachstellen wie risse die übermäßig oft auftreten ?


----------



## mr freilauf (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2012)

Über die ersten Modelle kann ich nichts sagen, aber ansonsten habe ich nie was gehört (habe eins und kenne einige Archi-Fahrer). Das liegt wohl am "Versuchskaninchen Rennteam" und das die Modelle nie komplett, sondern nur in sinnvollen Details geändert wurden (Evostufen). Auch die Lager halten scheinbar lange. Das Archi ist für mich ein ziemliches Sorglos-Rad.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2012)

OK das klingt gut , evtl gehöre ich bald zur Zonen Familie


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Mai 2012)

ich hätte meins auch gerne noch wahr echt geil


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2012)

du hattest eins ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (3. Mai 2012)

jip evo 4 mit manitou travis und manitou dämpfer von einem der rennen gefahren ist und der ein hammer fahrwerk gezaubert hat ,aber bescheuert wie ich bin muste was anderes her,bilder im alöbum


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2012)

ich bin kurz davor eins zu kaufen , nur ist mir das scream im weg


----------



## mr freilauf (3. Mai 2012)

ich kann auch nicht viel schlechtes übers archi sagen! nur das der hinterbau nicht der steifste ist. aber ist eher ein subjektiver eindruck


----------



## Banshee-Driver (3. Mai 2012)

ich weiß aber nicht welches modelljahr es ist was ich im auge habe


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. Mai 2012)

Der Archi-Hinterbau ist überhaupt nicht (verdreh)steif, wer oben am HR anpackt und wackelt denkt der ist kaputt. Aber wer das nicht weiß und damit fährt, merkt es nicht und freut sich, wie gut die Karre geht, kann also kein Nachteil sein. Ich glaube schon, daß der "weiche" Hinterbau z.B. in zerbombten Anliegern die Schläge rausnimmt. Die Zonis haben sich ja auch nie Mühe gegeben, den steifer zu kriegen, scheint also Absicht zu sein.


----------



## mr freilauf (3. Mai 2012)

noch fetter kann man das joke auch nicht machen


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (4. Mai 2012)

also ich hab nen archi dh 1 und ein evo 5 und beide sind sorglos räder! das dh1 hält bis heute ohne risse und hat sogar noch die horn alten lager und die gehen immer noch das evo 5 ist ein bisschen straffer vom hinterbau her aber läuft super und macht ebenfalls keinen ärger... ich persönlich mag auch den "flex" im hinterbau da er sich in steinfeldern so den weg sucht und nicht nur am bocken ist


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2012)

ok ich hab nähere infos , es handelt sich um ein archimedes fr von 2007 , weiß jemand welche evo stufe das ist ? hat jemand eine pdf mit der geo und den technischen daten ? auf der hp sind nur die aktuellen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2012)

falls es nichts wird mit dem Archi rufe ich hiermit auf mir ein Archimedes zu geben


----------



## wAr_in_mY_heAd (5. Mai 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/502798/cat/all

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/500939/cat/all

es sind welche im bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2012)

das schwarze ist das wo ich dran bin , das andere liegt außerhalb meines preis bereiches


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Mai 2012)

das schwarze ist doch geil auch der preis


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2012)

ja eben .... nur muß ich meinen rahmen verkaufen und das geht nicht vorran


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Mai 2012)

mach schwarzarbeit oder halte denn arsch hin verkauf deine mutter tu was


----------



## yoobee (5. Mai 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> das schwarze ist das wo ich dran bin , das andere liegt außerhalb meines preis bereiches



Da ist aber der Dämpfer dabei, wie es aussieht mit Titanfeder! Außerdem ist "Raw" viel schicker...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2012)

dämpfer habe ich , aber was bringt es wenn dort einer bei ist es mir aber nicht leisten könnte


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. Mai 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> dämpfer habe ich , aber was bringt es wenn dort einer bei  ist ich es mir aber nicht leisten könnte




schlauer mann


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2012)

@banshee: Zweitdownhiller ? Finde den in raw auch wesentlich interessanter, von der Geo her und vom Zubehör, Dämpfer und King Steuersatz.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2012)

dachte eher an das schwarze , da das eh die Fr variante ist und da die Totem rein soll , und mit 3,9 kg besser als mein Noch Rahmen Scream .... klar find ich das Andere schöner .... aber ist halt nicht drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr freilauf (5. Mai 2012)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> mach schwarzarbeit oder halte denn arsch hin verkauf deine mutter tu was




genau ich brauch die kohle


----------



## Banshee-Driver (5. Mai 2012)

hat jemand daten zur geo vom archimedes fr von 2007 ?


----------



## mr freilauf (5. Mai 2012)

ruf einfach bei zonenschein an, die werden dir weiterhelfen können, und sind auch sehr nett und freundlich.

edith! oder gucke hier mal  http://www.rohloff.de/no_cache/en/n...ewmode/trekking-tour__59/pointer/6/index.html


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Mai 2012)

Geo Archi FR 2008 (M): Lenkwinkel 68°, Sitzwinkel 69°, OR 563 mm, Sitzrohr 405 mm, Kettenstrebe 440 mm
Da müsste eine lange Dämpferaufnahme im Rahmen verschraubt sein, die kann man gegen eine kürzere tauschen, evtl. auch den Dämpfer, so hat man mehr Federweg/flachere Winkel, aufpassen: mit der ganz kurzen Aufnahme passt nicht mehr jeder Dämpfer problemlos rein!


----------



## Zonerider (8. Mai 2012)

Moin Driver, ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, doch eine Bikekollegin hat mein altes Archi
an der Wand hängen. Das müsste aus 2006/07 sein. Welche Daten benötigst du denn?


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt auch einen 2007er Katalog gefunden: 68,5°/70°/560 mm/375 mm/440 mm (Archi FR 180 mm, Größe "M")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMauzMoe (14. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120914162640?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## mr freilauf (14. Mai 2012)

das nenn ich mal  ein schnäppchen


----------



## konashred2-4 (31. Mai 2012)

Mein Archi dh 2011


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (31. Mai 2012)

geil


----------



## kon (17. Juni 2012)

Schickes Archi 

Kannst du mal ne Nahaufnahme des Dämpferspritzschutzes machen.


----------



## D.D.H (18. Juni 2012)

hallo ich habe ein archi evo VI......Kann mir evtl jemand sagen was für ein Steuersatz ich rein machen kann auser denn Teuren Orginal....??
Link zu dem passenden Steuersatzen wäre net!!!
Danke schon mal!!


----------



## mr freilauf (22. August 2012)

kleines update mit n bissl make-up


----------



## null-2wo (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe zonis,

hab mich ins Archimedes verliebt und erwäge eines zu erwerben.  was ich so über die geo gelesen hab, gefällt mir sehr gut.  
ich bin mir aber unschlüssig wegen der rahmengröße.
gibt's jemanden in München oder Umgebung, auf dessen Boliden ich mal Probe sitzen könnte? 
vorzugsweise Archimedes evo vi oder höher, in M oder L?

Vielen Dank, 

02


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (4. Mai 2013)

fallen die immer noch so klein aus? ich hatte mein evo 4 in L und das paste mir 1,75 zwerg perfekt


----------



## yoobee (7. Mai 2013)

Dann hast Du längere Arme als ich, meine Evo 4 in M passt mir auch gut, bei 1,74


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (7. Mai 2013)

endgeiles moped


----------



## null-2wo (8. Mai 2013)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> fallen die immer noch so klein aus? ich hatte mein evo 4 in L und das paste mir 1,75 zwerg perfekt



L bei 1.74 okay, dann wirds bei mir mindestens L. bin 1,85m mit kurzen beinen...


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. Mai 2013)

wie gesagt wahr aber ein evo 4 und die fielen eher klein aus must du mal die geos mit denn aktuellen vergleichen oder mal denn support anschreiben


----------



## Nill (26. Dezember 2013)

Ein Rad in seinem Element. Heute in Potsdam vor die Linse bekommen


----------



## Elzett (26. Dezember 2013)

Mein Zonenschein. Auch sehr schön aber will es lieber an jemanden weitergeben bzw. verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat kann mir eine email unter [email protected] schicken.


----------



## kalihalde (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Zonenschein Bike-Gallery lebt wieder .

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Zonenschein Pyrrhon Rohloff Evo III

















Fällt ein bisschen aus dem Rahmen der hier gezeigten Bikes, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck (mich entspannt durch leichtes Gelände zu fahren) zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.

Eine schöne Zeit wünscht
kalihalde


----------



## null-2wo (28. Dezember 2013)

schickes Teil!


----------



## konashred2-4 (2. Januar 2014)

Hier mein Archi


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2014)

Mein Galileo:




Mehr Bilder sind im Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (10. Januar 2014)

kürzerer vorbau und ab zu mir schick


----------



## Da___Wid (24. Februar 2014)

Hy 
Welche evo's vom Archimedes gab es in welchen Jahren??....


----------



## lost_Angel (4. Mai 2014)

sodale.... nach knapp 3 jahren reiche ivh mal ein pic nach: Archi DH1 cleanwhite mit 888 WC 2007, Reverse Style76 und Sunline Directmount und 24mm hohem Cane Creek Steuersatz ^^


----------



## mr freilauf (15. Juli 2014)

leo 4X Alltagsrad


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. Juli 2014)

schick


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Dezember 2014)

archi dh evo4  als grob enduro 
66ata--vivid air--hope m4/x2 --reverb --34 narrow wide kb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. Dezember 2014)

geil evo4 hatte ich auch aber mit dem dicken rohr,cooler aufbau


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Dezember 2014)

werds morgen mal testen   ist mein zweites archi 
mein erstes hatte ich 2007/8  archi fr mit rohloff   im prinzip auch schon enduro nur hat das damals keiner so genannt


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. Dezember 2014)

ja darüber brauchen wir nicht reden,


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Januar 2015)

so heut die erste wirkliche testfahrt gemacht 
vorn auf 160mm hinten sinds so 175 
tretlagerhöhe 355  
bergab gewohnt sahnig  
bergauf jo geht    wird aber auch durch die 32/11-36  übersetzung begrenzt 

memo an mich neue bremsbeläge nicht am home dh einbremsen


----------



## Da___Wid (4. Januar 2015)

Ein Evo 5 von keine Ahnung.Hab ich mal günstig geschossen, entlackt, neu lackiert und aufgebaut


----------



## freisberg (24. März 2015)

@böser wolf  was hast du hinten für ne EBL für 175mm?

hat irgendwer Erfahrung wie sich ein Archi mit nem 216mm Dämpfer fährt?


----------



## Da___Wid (24. März 2015)

Hy
Ich hatte mal übergangsweise einen 216mm Dämpfer in meinem Evo 5,.....Also ich habe keinen merkbaren unterschied zwischen 216 und 222mm gemerkt.Evtl. beim Lenkwinkel ?


----------



## freisberg (24. März 2015)

ok wie viel federweg gibt des ca? müssten so 190mm sein oder irr ich mich


----------



## Da___Wid (24. März 2015)

Frag mal bei Zonenschein nach.


----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2015)

Servus ich hatte einen216er drin 
Und eine 180 er mz 66der quasi als hard enduro
Tretlager tiefer lw n tick flacher
Federweg am anfang sehr soft mit guter end progression
Bei meinen 90kilo hatts aber einiges an luftdruck gebraucht
Im vivid air  
Im prinzip wars wie mein altes archi fr 
Habs aber verkauft und ein nicolai aufgebaut
Weil der sitzwinkel zum berghoch treten einfach suboptimal ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. März 2015)

200mm bei 222/70   
179mm bei 216/63
200 geteil durch 70 =2,857
2,857 mal 63 =179mm  

stimmt so ungefähr   wenn mers genauer wissen will  linkage program


----------



## Stuka (19. Oktober 2015)

Servus, bin seit kurzem stolzer Zonenscheinfahrer und will euch das Rad natürlich nicht vorenthalten!

Ausgangsbasis war ein grottig schlecht entlackter Archimedes DH Evo 7:





Rahmen ging dann zum Feinstrahlen und zwischenzeitlich etwas eingekauft:





Dann habe ich mit den Lackierarbeiten begonnen. Ist das erste mal, dass ich einen Rahmen selbst lackiere, wollte es einfach mal ausprobieren:

Grundierung:




1. Farbe:




Schriftzug und ein paar Details abgeklebt und die 2. Farbe drauf:




Weiße Linien per Hand aufgetragen und dann Klarlack drüber:




Montage:




Endprodukt:













Gewicht liegt bei ca 17,6kg und fährt sich, nachdem ich mich etwas daran gewöhnt habe, echt bombe! 

Eure Meinung ist jetzt gefragt, gibts Kritik?
Ich will den Dämpfer noch gegen einen Vivid tauschen, sonst ist das Rad soweit fertig. 



Gruß
Steven


----------



## Zonerider (19. Oktober 2015)

Ganz klarer Fall von "Endlazer"


----------



## Stuka (19. Oktober 2015)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Ganz klarer Fall von *"Endlazer"*



Der Internetslang ist mir nicht so geläufig... 
"Endlazer" sagt mir was?


----------



## Zonerider (19. Oktober 2015)

Endlazer ist ne Eigenkreation. Zusammengefasst = Porno Hammer geil. Sehr schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Lapeno (19. Oktober 2015)

Passt eh nit schlecht!
Cool!!


----------



## Stuka (8. November 2015)

Hier mal nen aktuelles Bild:





Mehr aktuelle im Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77719

Kritik ist gern gesehen!


----------



## h4t3 (6. März 2016)

Mein Zonenschein Archimedes DH EVO VIII mit 150er Hinterbau (steifer als der normale 135er wie in den meisten Archimedes verbaut war)


----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. März 2016)

Sehr schönes Rad. Wobei ich mit meinem 135er und wirklich weichem Hinterbau kein Problem habe, eher im Gegenteil, nimmt irgendwie die seitlichen Schläge etwas weg, wenn man z.B. in einen zerbombten Anlieger reinfährt. Aber ich kenne es auch nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (7. März 2016)

Ja das Mantra der Steifen Hinterbauten
ich persönlich find etwas flex angnehmer zum fahren 

ich hoff mal das Zonenschein wieder aus der versenkung auftaucht 
mit moderner geo und altbewährter Quali


----------



## Enginejunk (13. März 2016)

sieht schon pornös aus....


----------



## MTB-1988 (15. März 2016)

Geiles Zonenschein.

Mir würde nur das Gelb am Lenker stören. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Keepiru (31. Juli 2016)




----------



## loop09 (31. Januar 2022)

Ist mir egal, wie alt ein Threat ist.


----------



## loop09 (31. März 2022)

Hey loop09. ich sehe wir posten im Jahr 2022 wieder Bilder unserer aktuellen Zonenschein-Aufbauten.
Da mache ich doch direkt mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (7. Juni 2022)

loop09 schrieb:


> Hey loop09. ich sehe wir posten im Jahr 2022 wieder Bilder unserer aktuellen Zonenschein-Aufbauten.
> Da mache ich doch direkt mit!Anhang anzeigen 1448884


Ich sehe Riemen. Welcher ist das, wie bist du zufrieden? Will mein HT auch auf Riemen umbauen, aber den Hinterbau nicht teilen.


----------

